#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-22
<jono> jcastro, around?
<nigelb> evening jono :)
<jono> hey nigelb
<duanedesign> jono: ping?
<jono> duanedesign, hey
<duanedesign> jono: good evening
<duanedesign> jono: do you remember what you wanted the other day?
<jono> duanedesign, have you started on your actions on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-community.html yet?
<nigelb> oh, I have one action to complete.
<nigelb> how did dholbach escape with only 15 action? O_O
<nigelb> (oh right, I took one action off his hands)
<duanedesign> jono: i have talked to the screencast team. I will send an email to the mailing list and link it to the blueprint.
<duanedesign> mailing list = screencst mailing list
<duanedesign> hello nigelb. Good weekend?
<jono> duanedesign, tanks!
<nigelb> duanedesign: not bad :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<duanedesign> good morning
<duanedesign> ugh. brb
<dholbach> hi duanedesign
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, btw, I approved the webcam expense
<jono> is that now ordered?
<dholbach> jono, yes and I think it's at the post office already, at least I got a "you got a package" note in my postfox Friday night
<dholbach> I have to go to the vet quickly later on, I'll pass by the post office too then and see what they have for me
<jono> dholbach, nice!
<jono> dholbach, in terms of times to do the show, I think around 4 or 5pm UTC would work best
<jono> what do you think?
<dholbach> yeah, that could work - some day towards the end of the week, so it doesn't clash with calls
<dholbach> jono, today is the first patch pilot day - I'll blog and mail about it later on again
<nisshh> what show is this?
<nisshh> jono, dholbach ^^^
<dholbach> nisshh, something about Ubuntu development
<nisshh> oh yeah, sounds interesting :)
<jono> dholbach, thanks!
<jono> dholbach, yeah I was going to ask, could you please ensure you are there to help the patch pilots know what they are doing
<dholbach> jono, yes
<jono> dholbach, and also ensure they update the topic
<dholbach> yes yes
<jono> dholbach, Thursdays could be great for the ubuntu dev show
<jono> then I can push it in my show to remind people to join
<dholbach> when is yours again?
<nisshh> jono, please blog about the show on the planet, im very interested in hearing more about it :)
<jono> nisshh, will do
<nisshh> thanks :)
<jono> dholbach, mine is on Wednesdays at 7pm UTC
<jono> 11am here
<czajkowski> aloha
<jono> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> jono, gotcha - I'll check the calendar again and let you know once I'm all set for the first one
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: way past your bedtime loon
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello ello
<jono> czajkowski, I registered http://www.facebook.com/ubuntulocoteams :-)
<jono> czajkowski, yeah heading up soon
<czajkowski> jono: ohhh I love you!
<czajkowski> hmm need to leg it on the train to work
<jono> dholbach, have you seen kim0 yet?
<czajkowski> novelty of trains have worn off
<czajkowski> toodles
<dholbach> jono, no, not yet
<jono> dholbach, hmmm he should be on by now
<jono> dholbach, also, I really want to get http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-community.html in shape - the extra blueprint that was added late last week has set us back a little
<jono> can you try and tick off some low hanging fruit as DONE
<jono> dholbach, also, if you could ask dpm and kim0 to do the same, I would appreciate it
<dholbach> jono, I am 38% done with my blueprints already :-P
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> will do
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> I know you are ahead of the curve, just want to make sure we keep on it
<nigelb> show on Ubuntu development, that would be so cool :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<duanedesign> post it note slid under my computer and blocked the laptop fan. Had to shut down for a bit and let the computer cool down :P
<duanedesign> acpi -t was 86 C . that has to be the hottest i have ever seen the laptop
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<duanedesign> hello and good morning
<kim0> morning folks o/
<dpm> morning kim0, morning duanedesign :)
<kim0> dpm: hey there :)
<dpm> hey :)
<nigelb> Morning kim0 and dpm :)
<kim0> nigelb: morning man :)
<dpm> heya nigelb ;)
<jono> ok I am heading to bed
<jono> dpm, kim0 I am keen to tick off some work items and get us back on track
<jono> can you take a look at the burndown and see which items you can get done today?
 * kim0 nods
<jono> kim0, also, see mail re. c.u.c
<dpm> jono, ok
<kim0> jono: got it
<jono> kim0, I want to ensure we get those issues resolved
<jono> so if you can get all that solved today, that would be great
<jono> kim0, we can talk more when I am up
<jono> thanks chaps
<jono> night all!
<kim0> okie c ya
<nigelb> dholbach: Hey, that loco script, how do you want the output? (will work on it tonight)
<dholbach> nigelb, I think it's supposed to be something incredibly simple that you just run locally and get a list of names
<nigelb> dholbach: Oh, that's all, okay :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I thought you wanted it ot run like our cleansweep stats
<nigelb> *to
<dholbach> no no
<nigelb> Just get it working (tm) ?
 * dholbach nods :)
 * nigelb hugs dholbach :)
 * dholbach hugs nigelb back
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> love http://www.naidmusic.com/
 * nigelb bookmarks
<czajkowski> listening to the album Varanasi brilliant
<czajkowski> rahter relaxing but still has a beat so I don't go to sleep
<nigelb> gah, no headphones :(
<nigelb> heh, I'm sooooo sleepy today :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: I am working on my ACTION item (talk to screencast team) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-dev-training-events
<dholbach> duanedesign, let me start a mail thread with packaging-training-coordinators about this
<dholbach> so we can all chip in ideas what'd help most
<duanedesign> dholbach: ok that answers my question :)
 * duanedesign thinks daniel is psychic <.<  >.> answering my questions before i ask them
<dholbach> :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: you working your LD magic over there
<dholbach> no, just reviewing some merge proposals
<dholbach> nothing much :)
<czajkowski> pah nothing much, :)
<nigelb> lol, cjohnston must feel loved today, lots of miss pings in -meeting :p
<Pici> Good morning Ubuntu
<duanedesign> good morning
 * nigelb waves to Pici and JFo :)
<doctormo> I've wanted to edit those damned wacom questions for ages now. 2k reached :-)
<nigelb> doctormo: heh
<doctormo> nigelb: I have 2 campains in my head that at some point I want to organise. One is the "Never compile drivers, use PPAs" campain, to change docs and the help people give.
<nigelb> doctormo: /Very/ good advice.  I totally agree.
<doctormo> The second is the "Upstream respect my downstream", basically getting upstreams to allow installation on distros instead of the really crappy situation where Inkscape asks you to compile from source if your using "Linux" but gives Mac and windows users pre-compiled binaries. And these are people using Launchpad and Ubuntu to do development.
<nigelb> :\
<doctormo> I want to make a template for that one, so upstreams have a guide of what to do.
<nigelb> doctormo: Did you talk to bryce re:inkscape daily?
<nigelb> (I remember you were planning to)
<doctormo> I did, it boils down to: Website broke, new website needed, lots promissed, none delivered, no one wants to fix.
<jcastro> that sounds familiar
<nigelb> sigh
<nigelb> doctormo: the website of the inkscape folks broke?
 * jcastro gives doctormo his last three votes of the day
<nigelb> you can only upvote so many times a day?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> 30
<jcastro> otherwise rep wouldn't make sense if you could just give it away
<nigelb> Yeah, makes sense now that I think of it.
<doctormo> Also rep caps for the day too :-) thanks jcastro
<nigelb> I'm so glad about the answer I got from SE.
<jcastro> I believe that's a badge!
<doctormo> nigelb: It's old and has some outdated info.
<nigelb> Boss is impressed at speed of response.
<nigelb> doctormo: What are they stuck at? infrastructure or lack of time to actually do the updattion?
<doctormo> nigelb: Indecission, they don't want to update the old website if someone will come along and replace it.... it has been years since it was promised though.
<nigelb> doctormo: Sigh.  If you can design, I can code it up ;)
<doctormo> nigelb: django website powers?
<nigelb> doctormo: I use PHP frameworks at work, but django shouldn't be too hard.
 * doctormo thinks, if you give someone a power, sooner of later they're bound to use it: http://xkcd.com/208/
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> vish: ok, so I reread all your mails
<jcastro> and I have no idea what you guys are trying to do
<nigelb> doctormo: you up for it? :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Their current website is in svn on sourceforge, take a look at it first.
<nigelb> doctormo:  ew, svn.  will do when I get home.  leaving work now.
<nigelb> jcastro: Do you have a quick 5 mins for putting a blog post?
<jcastro> I DO
<nigelb> jcastro: Can you push the cleansweep stats for the week and also announce the mailing list? (I forgot that bit last week)
<jcastro> sure sure
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> where do the stats go?
<nigelb> onto a blog post, like we used to do
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I mean the URL to get the numbers
<nigelb> ah, dholbach's site has time.
<nigelb> *them
<nigelb> let me get the url
<jcastro> yeah it's been a while, heh
<nigelb> jcastro: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report
<nigelb> jcastro: Yeah, that was thanks to me not having proper hardware and not being able to do much
<jcastro> cool
<nigelb> \o/
<jcastro> ok, I want to respond to that dude about the patches too
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-ldap/+bug/644632
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644632 in libnss-ldap (Ubuntu) "nssldap-update-ignoreusers needs to be configurable to ignore users (affects: 1) (heat: 52)" [Low,New]
<nigelb> That package sucks
<jcastro> shouldn't the review team be assigned here?
<nigelb> I tried to package the patch
<nigelb> hrm, yes
<jcastro> ok sub there
<nigelb> jcastro: tell you what, assign the bug to me
<jcastro> and then I will tell him about it
<nigelb> and mention that I will put into a debdiff
<nigelb> jcastro: both the bugs, I'll somehow bug someone and get it fixed
<jcastro> See if scottk can help
<jcastro> he's -server team
<nigelb> ok, I will.  I asked zul, he said he was busy would love to get a  debdiff
<nigelb> and said he's happy with the patches
<nigelb> I'll try poking debian to see if I can do something at that end too.
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> that would be ideal
<jcastro> scott can help you there too
<nigelb> ScottK right?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> there's always people in #debian-ubuntu on oftc as well
<nigelb> I know him, will do :)
<nigelb> I know! I'm there :)
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/Contacts
<jcastro> you need to add the mailing list there
<jcastro> nigelb: also, where is the mailing list, I can'
<jcastro> t seem to find that either
<jcastro> ubuntu-patch-reviews ?
<jcastro> ah found it
<jcastro> it's on your GettingInvolved page
<jcastro> hey nigelb
<jcastro> random question
<jcastro> do you keep track of how many bugs you send to the sponsorship queue?
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono, the delivery has arrived
<jono> dholbach, nice!
<jono> dholbach, dpm, kim0 great work on work items today :-)
<Pendulum> jono: we're on for 2PM PT right?
<jono> dholbach, so have you picked a date and time for the show>
<jono> ?
<kim0> yaay
<jono> Pendulum, yup :-)
<dholbach> jono, Thursday 4 UTC should generally work
<dpm> thanks jono
<jono> dholbach, cool :-)
<jono> dholbach, I will email over some notes about using ustream
<jono> e.g. how to save recordings
<dholbach> jono, http://www.ustream.tv/user/dholbach ← you can become my friend
<kim0> dholbach becoming an Internet celebrity :)
<kim0> not that he currently isn't .. :)
<jono> dholbach, cool :-)
<dholbach> kim0, not sure about that :-P
<kim0> hehe
<dholbach> dpm just told me that his show will be called "Paella TV"
<kim0> lol :)
<dpm> dholbach, oh, yeah, we'll try that people learns something meaningful, while at it ;)
<dpm> learn
<vish> jcastro: hey... so basically, what we will be doing is assigning bugs to a team.. and when we do that, all bug comments will be sent to the team, and for papercut bug the comments are far too many.. ;)  we need to avoid this.. :)
<vish>  and lp has no filter available for mailing lists..
<vish> jcastro: there is a lp roadmap to filter for 'team subscriptions', which will send mails only when bug status changes,even that is not for a bug which gets assigned to a team
<vish> jcastro: since there are no filters, what we are basically doing now is: routing mails through gmail , filtering them and sending the mails back to the mailing list.. and we have setup procmail to do that now.
<dholbach> jono, see the dent on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring-stats/? that's mvo's doing today :)
<jcastro> vish: why not set the mail pref for the team to be like "status only" or whatever?
<jcastro> vish: but yeah, your way sounds fine
<jono> dholbach, nice!
<jono> dholbach, it looks like it creeps up at the end of the graph though - is that righjt?
<dholbach> jono, yep, somebody added a whole bunch of stuff again
<jono> ahhh!
<jono> cool :-)
<jcastro> a dent is to be expected though right?
<jcastro> I mean, once you announce it and people realize that there is a sponsorship process ...
<jcastro> "oh I never knew that, I had a bunch of patches sitting around, clicky click..."
<vish> jcastro: that status only /would/ work when a team is /subscribed/ to package bug-mail and not when assigned.. also the mails will be sent even for new/confirmed/incomplete/invalid bugs.. which for papercuts is a *lot*
<dholbach> jcastro, not sure :)
<dholbach> maybe
<jcastro> vish: AAAAAH.
<vish> jcastro: when there is such high volume , upstream would not be interested in staying subscribed to that mailing list.. [we hope upstream joins and helps directly there]
 * jcastro nods
<jono> kim0, about ready?
<vish> jcastro: so now, either, [1] we need to get someone in lp to confirm that mailing list as the forwarding addy.. or [2]we need a server to run the bilal's script daily/bi-hourly..
<jcastro> maybe nhandler can help with 2?
<jcastro> he has cron stuff running somewhere for something
<kim0> jono: yep
<jono> kim0, grabbing headphones
 * vish too waits for nhandler … :)
 * czajkowski wallops some sense into this laptop to make it stop freezoing up for no reason! 
 * Pici sets laptop umode +w ?
 * Pici also needs to get away from IRC more
<Technoviking> morning all
<duanedesign> hello Technoviking
<duanedesign> Technoviking: your work on the new forum theme looks great!
<Technoviking> duanedesign: thanks
<Technoviking> duanedesign: we hope to start testing it on a test box with real forums data soon
<duanedesign> cant wait. That will be great
<Technoviking> hopefully before Natty is release
<jcastro> Technoviking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10148881#post10148881
<jcastro> are you nattified?
<Technoviking> jcastro: I have Natty run on one machine in bare metal with 3d hardware
<Technoviking> jcastro: updting now, woot
<jcastro> Technoviking: make sure you have the right version, my mirror was out of date and it's less than hour old
<jcastro> Technoviking: stability feedback to njpatel on #ayatana
<Technoviking> 0.2.62-ubuntu1 correct
<jcastro> yessir
<jono> kim0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudMeeting
<Technoviking> jcastro: definitely faster, still have applets crash at login 3/4 of the time
<jcastro> Technoviking: don't tell me, tell neil. :)
<jcastro> yeah my applets suck too
<jcastro> I think that's because it's still loading gnome panels or something
<Technoviking> jcastro: deleting my bottom gnome-panel helped alot
<dholbach> jono, 9m?
<jono> dholbach, yup
<jussi> paultag: about?
<paultag> jussi, yuppers. What can I do for you?
<jussi> paultag: pm ok?
<doctormo> Morning jono
<paultag> jussi, with you? Any time of the day, no problem :)
<jono> hey doctormo
<jono> hows things?
<doctormo> jono: Grand, interview with Harvard for a job and various plans for Thanks Giving, you?
<jono> doctormo, good stuff, good luck! all good, getting ready to move and keeping the train going
<jono> brb
<doctormo> Ah good luck too! moving is a female dog.
<Joeb454> doctormo: I like your avoidance of that particular word
<Joeb454> :)
<paultag> heyya Joeb454 :)
<Joeb454> hey paultag
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> jono, go go go
<dholbach> jono, "yes" :)
<dholbach> grmbl
<jono> dholbach, sorry, at literally 9.30am my network went down
<jono> dholbach, just logging on now
<dholbach> jono, no worries
<jono> jussi, around?
<jono> dholbach, one sec
<jono> jussi, for some reason #ubuntu-virt is invite only, can we fix this?
<jussi> jono: it is fixed - its forwarded to #ubuntu-cloud iirc, and since you are already in the target
<jono> jussi, I am not in #ubuntu-cloud
<jono> it just says it is invite only
<jussi> one moment
<jono> thanks jussi
<jono> I have a call with dholbach now, could you provide status updates to diablo and eagle in #ubuntu-server ?
<jussi> jono: [19:40:40] * 470 #ubuntu-virt #ubuntu-server Forwarding to another channel
<jono> thanks jussi
<jono> dholbach, ok, all set?
<dholbach> jono, yes
<doctormo> Has ask ubuntu css just died for anyone else?
<popey> looks fine here doctormo
<jono> dholbach, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<dpm> see you all tomorrow everyone!
<doctormo> popey: Could you clear cache and try?
<popey> I did a full refresh
<doctormo> hmm, this is the error I get when I try and download the css: The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression.
<popey> url?
<doctormo> popey: http://sstatic.net/askubuntu/all.css?v=d485e5a9ee92
<popey> that page loads fine
<popey> in chrome on osx
<doctormo> popey: Works in chromium too, just not firefox.
<doctormo> Which is great that our qa service doesn't really work in our default browser ;-)
<doctormo> Can anyone else check on firefox with ubuntu?
<jcastro> works fine for me, did you try ctrl-f5?
<popey> doctormo: i tested on firefox on ubuntu too
<popey> works fine
<popey> maybe you're using a dodgy proxy doctormo ?
<JFo> I just see a line if text
<JFo> line of text that is
<jcastro> Technoviking: I think I found the cause of my applet crashes
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/680169
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 680169 in unity "Unity session also runs old panels? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> alright, calling it a day
<dholbach> see you
<jcastro> jono: caffeine refill, see you in 10!
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jcastro> all skyped and ready to go!
<jono> jcastro, ok one sec
<jcastro> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/unity
<jcastro> jono: did you want Places to be like a subproject here: http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/places/
<jcastro> nod
<jono> jcastro, I think it makes most sense
<jono> it is a key piece of technology
<jcastro> me too, I just wanted to check before planning a subproject
<jono> :)
<jono> grabbing lunch
<jono> jcastro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj30luIzD5o
<jono> from the show on Sat
<jono> back soon
<jcastro> oooh
<jcastro> I need to head out for lunch too
<jcastro> hah it's 3pm
<jono> jcastro, also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLLrBBBAScU
<jono> that is Politicold
<jcastro> jono: I'll check it out on my boxee in a bit
<jcastro> I have an awesome youtube station upstairs now
<jcastro> jono: no HD?
<jono> jcastro, fraid not
<jono> not a HD cam
<jcastro> someone needs a 720p flipcam for xmas. :)
<jono> jcastro, yeah, I have one, it was Jim's wife who taped it
<jcastro> h
<jono> we actually have another video as well
<jcastro> ah
<jono> on its way, probably higher quality
<jcastro> jono: audio is way overdriven for me, but good enough to enjoy
<jcastro> the logo bass drum head thing is sweet
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jono> yeah the sound is not best, it's just a handicam
<greg-g> jono: awesome!
<jono> hey greg-g :-)
<jcastro> greg-g: !!! Are you home from work yet?
<jono> akgraner, where do I find the fridge calendar these days?
<jcastro> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar
<jcastro> oh nice
<jcastro> new planet
<pleia2> ooh, pretty
<greg-g> jcastro: no, but I can take a quick 10 min call right now, though
<jcastro> greg-g: I will be less than that
<jcastro> greg-g: calling!
<greg-g> ooo, planet is nice
<jcastro> our hackerheads are chopped
<greg-g> yuck
<greg-g> some are, some aren't, weird
<jcastro> it's about time I got a new one
<jcastro> it'd be nice if it just used gravatar
<jcastro> also, when did the worldwide map break?
<Pendulum> jono: do you want to do skype or phone?
<jono> Pendulum, let's do skype
<jono> do you have an agenda?
<czajkowski> :D
 * czajkowski has taught jono well 
<Pendulum> jono: you'll have it in a sec
<czajkowski> could someone please remove a tooth for me
<jono> czajkowski, heh, Matt Zimmerman started that with me years back
<jono> thanks Pendulum
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> czajkowski,  you are awesome for sending the agenda :-)
<jono> really helps keep the call focused
<jono> otherwise I will just talk about how awesome Megadeth are
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> you all have agendas?
<czajkowski> jono: excellent point
 * jcastro needs to refocus his GTD/planning skills
<czajkowski> god damn tooth ache why didnt I go to the dentist on saturday
<jono> Pendulum, ready when you are
<jono> just call me
<Pendulum> jono: adgenda e-mailed. just starting up skype
<jono> Pendulum, thanks
<jono> Pendulum, oh one sec
<jono> getting pinged
 * jcastro hopes there's at least 20 minutes dedicated to talking about Megadeth
<Pendulum> jono: okay. i'm now on so call me when you're ready :P
<jono> thanks Pendulum
<jcastro> <--- EOD
<jcastro> doctormo: ping me when you're around pls
<doctormo> jcastro: ping
<Pici> heh
<nhandler> jcastro, vish: Did you need me?
<nigelb> jcastro: did you get the m/l?
<nigelb> jcastro: it is ubuntu-reviewers@lists.launchpad.net  for future reference
<nigelb> jcastro: I remember you doing the clicky to enable it :)
<nigelb> Morning all :)
<Pendulum> morning nigelb
<nigelb> jcastro: Didn't think of how we keep track of bugs with patches in sponsorship page
<nigelb> yet
<nigelb> Pendulum: Hola :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-23
<nigelb> jcastro: lol, I asked scottK, how one would package a tar in tar thingy and he says "with lots of pain" :P
<nigelb> No wonder the patch was sorta ignored
<nisshh> jcastro, ping
<nisshh> jcastro, actually, nvm, ignore me :)
<nigelb> haha, #github can be fun sometimes :)
<nigelb> hrm, IRC is very silent today :/
<duanedesign> nigelb: !
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: Heya :)
<nigelb> Morning dpm :)
<dpm> morning nigelb
<dpm> good morning everyone
<duanedesign> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<duanedesign> morningd
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> morning dholbach
<duanedesign> ahh
<dholbach> hi duanedesign
<dpm> morgen dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dholbach> duanedesign, I'll reply to your mail in a bit - thanks a bunch for helping out
<dholbach> I'll also mention Bilal's session in all the ubuntudev accounts
<nigelb> Morning ara, kim0 \o/
<kim0> nigelb: ara hey morning :)
<kim0> dholbach: o/
<kim0> dpm: howdy
<dholbach> hey kim0! صباح الخير
<kim0> :D dholbach always ready
<dpm> heya kim0 :)
<nigelb> gah, gnome-terminal cannot do ut8 :\
<kim0> Yeah, you have to be imaginative
<nigelb> All I see is a few question marks :(
<duanedesign> hmm really nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: you get utf8 on terminal?
<kim0> you're probably missing fonts then
<nigelb> well, I see it fine on the browser
<duanedesign> nigelb: well, I am in Terminator...
<nigelb> duanedesign: gnome-terminal here
<dholbach> both use vte
<nigelb> hrm, something's wrong or is it a known bug. /me asks google
<nigelb> duanedesign: figured it out.
<nigelb> cjohnston's server, where my irssi sits, doesn't do utf8 :D
<nigelb> (yet)
<duanedesign> ahh
<dholbach> duanedesign, I updated the blueprint again - seems like the workitems script got a bit confused :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: ahhh. Yes I could see how that happened :P probablly thought person 1 had work item http://....
<dholbach> yeah, the script is pretty strict :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Hey, do you have fridge calender access?
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm guessing you do, can you help diwic with some trouble in adding a meeting to the fridge?
<dholbach> nigelb, no, I don't have access to the Fridge
<dholbach> but the people in #ubuntu-news can probably help
<nigelb> well, lol, I'm in there and I was looking around for someone with access :)
<huats> morning
<duanedesign> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey huats, randa, czajkowski!
<huats> hello dholbach and czajkowski !
 * czajkowski hugs the crazy folks in the channel :)
<randa> hi everyone!
<kim0> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> kim0: dholbach huats randa ELLO ELLO
<duanedesign> morning randa czajkowski
<czajkowski> anyone working on anyting interesting
<dholbach> no
 * dholbach is slacking off
<duanedesign> mmm, yeah i am having trouble getting going
<vish> nhandler: hey, yea we need you.. ;) we kinda need a server and jcastro mentioned you … basically we need a mail server to fetch mail and send to an lp team's mailing list..
<czajkowski> oh is that for the LD ?
<czajkowski> to send a mail to a team once an event is created vish
<czajkowski> duanedesign: it's rather early/late for you go to bed
<czajkowski> dholbach: crank up some tunes
<vish> czajkowski: nah, not for LD, but a new team 'papercuts ninja'
<dholbach> czajkowski, tunes are already cranked - I was just kidding, I'm not slacking :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: I know, no fear of that ever happening with you
<czajkowski> vish: ah ok
<vish> gah, when is nautilus going to stop crashing!! everytime i unmount an external media it crashes. :s  and i have to restart conky :/
<duanedesign> czajkowski: it  is! I think i have succeded in completely reversing my hours. :P
<vish> yay! nautilus update available for the unmount bug!
<duanedesign> i need some volunteers to test my new release of CLI Companion. I redid the format you enter commands and want to make sure it is easy to understand
<duanedesign> morning Pendulum
<nhandler> vish: I don't have a mail server handy. I could probably hunt one down for you though if you make a full list of the requirements
<duanedesign> morning mr handler
<nhandler> Hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> nhandler: how is the Google Code In going?
<nhandler> duanedesign: Haven't started yet. Still sorting out the details in #debian-soc
<vish> nhandler: from what i'v been told.. all it needs is MTA, fetchmail and procmail installed  or   dovecot and postfix [which seem to be pre-installed on ubuntu-servers], then we need procmail alone
<nhandler> vish: And who would need access to it?
<vish> nhandler: well, bilal is the one who knows[and has] the config .. he can have access  or you can have access alone..
<nhandler> vish: Alright. I'll poke a few people later today
<vish> nhandler: neat! thanks.. :)
<duanedesign> good day vish
<vish> duanedesign: heya :)
<jcastro> Technoviking: ping
<jcastro> Technoviking: are moderators required to be members?
<duanedesign> jcastro: ubuntu members?
<jcastro> yeah
<duanedesign> jcastro: no
<nhandler> Being a Moderator is a great way to become a member though ;)
<duanedesign> nhandler: yes. Thank you for mentioning that.
<duanedesign> As at that point your contributions should show a sustained and significant contribution to Ubuntu
 * nhandler still remembers when a large group of moderators all went for membership at the same time (shortly after the creation of the RMBs iirc)
<jcastro> duanedesign: do you guys have a list for the screencast team?
<jcastro> I have some guy that mailed me about some tutorial site he made
<jcastro> actually I'll just forward it to you
 * jcastro tries to make it look like he's not spamming duane
<Technoviking> jcastro: no, but we encourge them to apply for membership ASAP
<duanedesign> jcastro: please sendd away :)
<sense> good afternoon
<jcastro> hi sense
<jcastro> I am working on something
<jcastro> I want you to check it out
<doctormo> Hi good sense
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places/Ideas
<sense> jcastro: I'm checking it out!
<sense> hello doctormo too
<duanedesign> 'lo doctormo sense
<duanedesign> doctormo: i see you ta drinking avatar worked on the new Planet theme
<duanedesign> your tea*
<jcastro> doctormo: please don't edit
<sense> jcastro: Could be a very nice page to share wonderful ideas for Places. Just make sure something like OMG!Ubuntu! never gets hold of this page, otherwise it will be flooded! :P
<doctormo> duanedesign: In so far as it's 12px high and looks like a bunch of randomly moving pixels?
<doctormo> jcastro: I'll undo my edit
<jcastro> sense: that's the point
<jcastro> doctormo: no wait
<jcastro> I got it!
<jcastro> I just need to clean it up
<jcastro> don't add any ideas yet. :)
<doctormo> ok, waiting.
<sense> jcastro: Also, I'd mention the basic idea/requirements/guidelines for places: i.e. wat is a Place and what not.
<doctormo> Although I already added an idea.
<sense> The link to the project is good, people should be able to go to the project right away.
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> ok so, for example
<jcastro> an android one is a system thing
<jcastro> I think those get their own place anyway
<sense> I would also explain what sections are.
<jcastro> I added a picture
<sense> and emphasise places are mostly about presenting content, probably with the awesome libdee!
<sense> Pictures are good! :)
<doctormo> Is ground control projects a place?
<sense> no, because Ground Control is about doing stuff, not about managing/searching through data
<sense> You could have a Launchpad place, but it would go too far to make it a very complicated thing.
<sense> A Place should mostly be a quick and convenient way to access your stuff.
<jono> hey all
<jcastro> it's like a super gnome do doctormo
<doctormo> Ah man I hate GnomeDo.
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro> jono: check it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places/Ideas
<doctormo> jcastro: I thought places was about getting to interesting places.
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> jcastro,  cool :-)
<sense> doctormo: Places is about taking you to interesting places, but that is the idea behind GNOME Do as well. :)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> you click on the ubuntu icon, type "the matrix" and the imdb place returns your thumbnails or whatever
<doctormo> sense: I have nothing against the functionality of gnome do, after you've got to the damn thing. It's just one of those sys-admin designs.
<sense> doctormo: Places isn't about that.
<sense> jcastro: Why the distinction between application and web places?
<jcastro> sense: because app places will be supported before web ones
<doctormo> sense: Just in case you thought your computer and the cloud were on and the same.
<sense> ok
<jcastro> sense: to the end user they'll be the same, but technically different, and I'd like to target both sets.
<jcastro> I will clear that up
<sense> ok
<jcastro> sense: I haven't had a call with john on design yet so there are some areas I am still fuzzy on
<jcastro> but you only need the 80% explanation to come up with some decent examples
<jcastro> on thursday I will have a call with them
<sense> yah
<sense> e
<jcastro> actually friday
<jono> dpm, about set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, ok, just going to take a quick bio break then ready
<dpm> jono, ok, speak to you in a few mins
<jono> dpm, logging on
<jono> dpm,
<jono>  jono, I can hear you
<jono> oops
<jono> dpm, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<greg-g> "bio break" as in "peeing"
<greg-g> ?
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jono> greg-g, yep
<dpm> time to call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<greg-g> sense: whoa, dude, you got retweeted by the European Commision Vice President?
<sense> greg-g: :)
<sense> She does her tweets personally, I believe.
<sense> and is quite concerned with women's emancipation.
<greg-g> sense: awesome!
<AlanBell> and look who Neelie turns to for advice! http://twitter.com/#!/NeelieKroesEU/status/5692941079150593
<greg-g> looks like all good stuff there, no?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-24
<doctormo> pleia2, paultag, leftyfb: Looks like we're go for Saturday in lowell
<leftyfb> pleia2 just headed out for her plane
<doctormo> ah ok
<nigelb> greg-g: sense is just famous in his own country :p
<doctormo> nigelb: And you in yours?
<nigelb> doctormo: haha, nah :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nigelb> Morning duanedesign
<nigelb> duanedesign: Did you just wake up?
<nigelb> If so, you need some Ambien :\
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah, I need to get my hours straightened out. :P
<paultag> doctormo, sounds good so far. Any idea on how you're making it up that way?
<paultag> doctormo, I need to work out my logistics, hectic trip :)
<vish> why does the planet feed break so often? http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<AlanBell> because XML does not allow many entities, certainly not as many as HTML
<AlanBell> it trips up every time an accented character turns up in a name
<dholbach> good morning!
<duanedesign> hello daniel
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> dpm, when's your first show going to be? :)
<dholbach> kim0: صباح الخير
<dpm> heya dholbach :)
<kim0> dholbach: dpm howdy folks o/
<kim0> nigelb: hey there
<dpm> dholbach, I'm still thinking about it. Not sure if this or next week, probably next.
<dpm> hey kim0
<dholbach> dpm, I'll be on tomorrow already
<dpm> dholbach, brave man
<kim0> what's that
<dholbach> dpm, not sure about that :)
<dholbach> ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-development-with-daniel-holbach
<dholbach> "dholbach tv"
<kim0> woohoo
<kim0> haha lol
 * vish surrounded by famous stars, each with their own TV show :D
<nigelb> woo, hey kim0
 * nigelb waves to dholbach, the new celebrity :p
<kim0> nigelb: hey hey :)
<nigelb> Hola dpm
<dholbach> nigelb, not really :)
<nigelb> dholbach: haha, we'll get you there, don't worry :p
<dpm> hey nigelb
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hola czajkowski, hey randa, daker!
<daker> morning dholbach czajkowski
<randa> morning all
<nigelb> Morning czajkowski, randa, daker :)
<duaneipho> dholbach: your ustream show starts today?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> tomorrow
<duaneipho> ohhh, right
<dholbach> http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?year=2010&month=11&day=25&hour=16&min=0&sec=0
<duaneipho> :) thank you
<dholbach> anytime :)
<huats> morning
<dholbach> salut huats
<huats> hey dholbach !
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<duaneipho> sitting at my folks house this morning.
<huats> I am fine dholbach thanks !
<huats> you ?
<dholbach> good, thanks :)
<duaneipho> dholbach: well I will be sure tweet, dent, and face book about the ustream show. so my legions of followers will know
<dholbach> excellent
<duaneipho> :p
<dholbach> I'm looking forward to it :)
<duaneipho> and kim0 his Q and A is today in #ubuntu-cloud?
<kim0> duaneipho: indeed :)
<duaneipho> kim0: great. i look forward to it
<kim0> duaneipho: You're welcome :)
<duaneipho> ok headed home. see you when I get on my home box
<nigelb> hahha! http://svn.python.org/view/python/trunk/Lib/antigravity.py?view=markup&pathrev=66902
<nigelb> They implemented antigravity :p
<duanedesign> nigelb: ha!
<duanedesign> 'i just typed import antigravity'
<duanedesign> :D
<nigelb> duanedesign: lol, python 3!
<vish> !cleansweep
<ubot2> Factoid 'cleansweep' not found
<vish> hmm..
<nigelb> duanedesign: learned a lesson over the week
<nigelb> if your application uses twitter, build it and comment the code, or else with the amount of refreshes you do during development, twitter will probably block you for an hour :p
<duanedesign> nigelb: oh no :\
<vish> is it a holiday in the UK today?
 * vish looks at AlanBell / popey …
<Pendulum> not that I know of
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> why ?
<duanedesign> tommorrow is holiday in U.S.
<vish> hmm, no one from Milbank seem online
<vish> .. the design team folks..
<czajkowski> doesnt mean it's a holiday vish
<czajkowski> means they may be working :)
<vish> :D
<czajkowski> they dont have to be online
<vish>  nah, just wondering, since they usually are online..
<vish> *when they work
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
 * vish needs to publish a blog.. and needs those folk..
<vish> nhandler: hi, any news on the mail server?
<daker> check that http://www.linux.fm/
<AlanBell> vish: apparently there are students protesting at Millbank again
<daker> a TTS of the kernel files
<vish> AlanBell: oh!
<AlanBell> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-11829102
<popey> Students are revolting!
<jussi> popey: revolting? thats not a very nice thing to say about people... do they smell that bad?
<jussi> :P
<popey> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%22are+revolting%22
<popey> tis a common gag :)
<jussi> heh
<jussi> sad
<akgraner> Thanksgiving is tomorrow and while I know it's a US holiday and not everyone here celebrates it, I still wanted to tell you all - I am grateful for all the opportunities to laugh and learn with and from each of you.
<jussi> akgraner: huggles. and you rock!
<akgraner> jussi, thanks as do you my friend!
 * Pendulum hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> thanks Pendulum hugs to you as well :-)
 * Pici hugs everyone too
 * popey glares at dinda-afk-errand 
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 give me a min for the meeting finishing making a coffee
<kim0> mumble or skype
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 skype
<dholbach> that always makes me feel dirty...
<dholbach> booting skype :)
<kim0> yeah :)
<jono> dholbach, jcastro come on guys log onto skype :-)
<jono> oh jcastro ignore that
<jono> you are off work
<dholbach> I'm there
<jono> dholbach, huh, bloody skype
<dholbach> dpm too
<sense> good afternoon
<duanedesign> hello sense
<sense> hi duanedesign
 * dholbach calls it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<duanedesign> o/
 * kim0 calls it a day
<kim0> ciao
<dpm> and me too
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<sense> I hate MoinMoin.
<sense> Luckily I save edits in text file when I'm making large changes.
<sense> Otherwise...
<sense> 500 errors when pressing preview are not fun!
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> sense: don't worry fixing that is on the todo list \o/ - with no priority or expected date /o\
<sense> I don't like MoinMoin. It's not that it lacks features. It lacks performance and reliability.
<nigelb> AlanBell: That xapian search thing?
<AlanBell> it is totally fine
<nigelb> sense: Read AlanBell's mail.
<AlanBell> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-November/001114.html
<nigelb> yeah, that one :D
<AlanBell> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-November/001084.html
<nigelb> No, not that one
<nigelb> the tl;dr one :p
<nigelb> ah, the ssecond one seems about right :p
<AlanBell> I think the fundamental issue is that the people who could fix it very easily don't actually use it
<AlanBell> if the wiki is up, then their job is done
<sense> yeah
<AlanBell> I have been jumping up and down for a year begging to be allowed to fix the damn thing
<nigelb> ok, bed time; later folks:)
<AlanBell> I am guessing that "it has not been given a priority" means, "we are not going to do anything about it"
<sense> AlanBell: You have my support. This needs attention. Maybe more people need to be bugged?
<AlanBell> I don't know who can prioritise tasks for Canonical IS
<AlanBell> so far I have managed to get the wiki theme put on launchpad and I have been allowed to fix some bugs on it
<AlanBell> although actually merging my code seems problematic
<sense> :S
<sense> jono: I think the plan was to integrate Update Manager in the Software Centre in the future.
<popey> AlanBell: I do
<popey> Charlie Schluting @ canonical. Email him.
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> want to be on the cc?
<AlanBell> popey: ^^
<doctormo> What a boring day in the Ubuntu community
<popey> AlanBell: feel free :)
<popey> or cc the cc/tb?
<AlanBell> sure, both of them?
<popey>  i meant / as or
<popey> actually, nah, they dont need to know
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> just you then?
<AlanBell> why boring doctormo?
<JanC> <sense> I hate MoinMoin.
<JanC> <sense> Luckily I save edits in text file when I'm making large changes.
<JanC> <sense> 500 errors when pressing preview are not fun!
<JanC> actually, MoinMoin works quite well in that case
<JanC> just Refresh & re-submit, and you don't lose anything
<JanC> LP is more of a PITA in that case  ;)
<doctormo> AlanBell: Nothing going on.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-25
<nigelb> Morning all and happy thanksgiving!
<paultag> Morning :)
<nigelb> paultag: Hola, hows you?
<paultag> nigelb: not bad, back in Boston
<nigelb> paultag: w00t
<nigelb> dammit, I missed the rockstar dholbach last night :/
<nisshh> something very strange is happening with my computer thismorning
<nisshh> its actually responsive!
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> probably because you're not running unity :p
 * nigelb hides
<nisshh> nigelb, actually, 10.10 unity runs nice on this machine too :)
<nisshh> although i havent tried 11.04 unity
<nigelb> oh, lovely article http://blog.novacut.com/2010/11/why-does-just-easily-roll-of-my-tongue.html
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> Mornign dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :) how are we doing?
<nigelb> Hangover.  Fun party last night.
<dpm> wohoo :-). Were you celebrating anything special, or just after work fun?
<nigelb> Company was celebrating 7th anniversary :)
<nigelb> I think I slept at 2:30 or something
<dpm> they should have let you guys start later in the day - all that hard work outside working hours ;)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> We started at like 7 pm and went all the way to 11
<nigelb> I was one of the designated drivers
<nigelb> Have lots of videos of singing and cheering and smoking and drinking :p
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> Good Morning rockstar, err, dholbach :p
<dholbach> Paul Hummer is rockstar - that's not me :)
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~rockstar
<nigelb> dholbach: gah, somone already took it, we'll find another nickname ;)
<dholbach> didn't buxy on #debian-ubuntu say something like "community assistant"? that's more fitting :)
<nigelb> dholbach: He said "community assistant manager", but that's too long!
<dholbach> community manager's assistant? :-P
<nigelb> haha
<AlanBell> someone suggested that as Canonical has a "Community manager" the community should have a corresponding "Canonical manager"
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> We do
<nigelb> or wait
<nigelb> we have Canonical Managers ;)
<nigelb> AlanBell: We ask different people to bug specific people at Canonical
<nigelb> AlanBell: Like, website would be you, etc
<kim0> Good Morning o/ :)
<nigelb> Morning kim0 \o/
<kim0> hey hehe
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: howdy Mr holbach
<dholbach> kim0, كيفك؟
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> All good
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey kim0
<kim0> dpm: hey morning man
<dpm> สวัสด
<dholbach> dpm, qué?
<dpm> dholbach, that's "hi" in Thai, I've just learned it from jtv
<dholbach> how do you pronounce it?
<dpm> dholbach, สวัสด
<vish> hi all..
<dpm> I hope my pronunciation was clear
<dpm> heya vish
<dholbach> dpm, prOH-nOUnz!
<vish> oh! i think we need irc auto-translate :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nigelb> A thankgiving and he's on IRC...
<duanedesign> nigelb: :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: don't go to the familys house for a couple hours
 * nigelb hugs duanedesign :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: Happy Thanks giving
<nigelb> err -/s
<duanedesign> thank you.
<jussi> happy thanksgiving to all of you who celebrate it :)
 * nigelb waves to jussi 
<popey> Happy popey-is-awesome day to all of you who celebrate it!
<jussi> popey: *:D
 * AlanBell writes that new public holiday in the diary
 * nigelb thows rotten eggs at popey in celebration
<popey> \o/ eggs!
<nigelb> haha
<AlanBell> \o/ fresh eggs
<popey> can you also throw some flour, milk, salt and vegetables?
<popey> then I can make a nice quiche
<jussi> nigelb: come on, sure a new public holiday is good for us all?!
<nigelb> and a pan? :p
<AlanBell> ooh, I wonder if I have the ingredients for a 5 minute cake
<nigelb> cake, dammit, now I want cake
<nigelb> AlanBell: 5 minute cake is probably a lie :D
<popey> it isnt
<popey> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/11/10/5-minute-chocolate-cake-in-a-mug/
<nigelb> popey: I won't belive it unless you make it for me at UDS during a lighting talk :D
<popey> heh
<nigelb> s/for me//
<nigelb> popey: or wait, do it *as* a lighting talk
<popey> :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: not a bad idea
<nigelb> duanedesign: well, if someone decides to manhandle popey for the cake, it might be a bad idea :p
<popey> need to get me to the event :)
<nigelb> Or if we cause a stampede like in Lion King!
<nigelb> popey: Lets all bribe jono with a cake
<Pendulum> need to get popey to the event and then find a microwave that he can plug in on or near the stage...
<nigelb> and security to protect him
<popey> s/him/the cake/g
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> Perefect master card ad
<nigelb> "Sugar, flour, and everything nice" 20$, "Microwave oven in the stage" 10$, "Geting stampeded by geeks and recorded on video" priceless!
<jussi> again.... self raising flour - argh!!
<jussi> (we dont have it here and I have to make the damn stuff myself)
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<AlanBell> well the raw mix fits in an oggcamp mug, not entirely sure what is going to happen to this
<AlanBell> I used half a teaspoon of baking powder with plain flour
<AlanBell> ok, I think that is mixed, in it goes . . .
 * nigelb is going to have shawarma in 10 mins
<cjohnston> :-/
<nigelb> cjohnston: Morning, Happy Thanksgiving
<AlanBell> argh!!
<AlanBell> #blamepopey
<cjohnston> ty.. another fun day at work
<AlanBell> actually it hasn't messed up my microwave quite as much as I initially thought
<popey> it shouldn't mess anything
<popey> other than the cup
<AlanBell> yeah, overflowed a little,  but didn't quite hit the top of the microwave
<AlanBell> I will add a photo to the recipe page
<popey> :)
<AlanBell> it certainly is cake
<AlanBell> and was quite yummy
<AlanBell> on the down side, taking a photo of it appears to have broken my phone
<JanC> AlanBell: phone has an indigestion?  ;)
<duanedesign> i am off to engage in thanksgiving festivities. o/
<Pendulum> duanedesign: have fun! happy thanksgiving!
<duanedesign> thank you Pendulum
<duanedesign> you too!
<Pendulum> thanks duanedesign :)
 * Pendulum is parade watching :D
<dholbach> let's see how many folks turn up for the videocast later on
<czajkowski> dholbach: if you tweet it I'll RT it now
<czajkowski> as a reminder
<dholbach> tweeted with @ubuntudev
<czajkowski> and also posting it to -locoteams might be an idea
<dholbach> thanks a lot czajkowski
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<czajkowski> done
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> hugs
<nigelb> oh, dholbach is on live and in person today
 * nigelb signs up
<czajkowski> doctormo: if you're about later on can you give me a shout please
<czajkowski> nothing urgent
<nigelb> lol, I thought jonovoltage was therealjono
<dpm> hey everyone, if you want to join the chat live on http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-development-with-daniel-holbach and ask your questions about Ubuntu development, you can simply create an account on http://www.ustream.tv/ and then log in
<nigelb> \o/
 * kim0 calls it a day
 * kim0 waves to everyone
<dpm> bye kim0!
<dpm> have a nice evening
<kim0> dpm: same to you man :)
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I'll call it a day now too
<dholbach> I had a good time at the ustream thing, it wasn't too bad after all :-)))
<dpm> ok everyone, I'll follow suit
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<komputes> hi doctormo
<komputes> doctormo: any response to my follow-up question regarding GRUB on a mac? http://askubuntu.com/questions/13554/how-do-recover-grub-mbr-on-an-intel-mac
<popey> komputes: I'd +1 refit too
<komputes> popey: why I just want to recover grub, I like the apple EFI
<popey> refit > grub IMO
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-26
<nigelb> Morning all
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> kim0: كيفك؟ صباح الخير
<kim0> dholbach: Sehr gut danke, wie geht es dir
<dholbach> holy cow - he speaks German!
<dholbach> very well, thanks :)
 * dholbach hugs kim0
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> Morning everyone
<dholbach> or should I say: بخير، الحمدلله  :)
<kim0> sounds about right :)
<kim0> dholbach: How was your first internet TV episode
<dholbach> it was very funny
<dholbach> all in all it was good
<dholbach>  a friend who I hadn't seen in a long time showed up, rang the bell and Murphy went off barking like crazy and I had to ... excuse myself :)
<kim0> hehe ... yeah .. starting to feel like oprah already
<dholbach> it was very funny
<dholbach> everybody demanded to see the dog
<kim0> hheeh
<dholbach> it was a comedy moment, fitting for a first episode :)
<kim0> I have the recording .. will check it out today
<kim0> good stuff
<nigelb> ooh, the new celebrity is here!
 * nigelb waves to dholbach 
<nigelb> dholbach: It was total fun yesterday :-)
<nigelb> Hola kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: Hey hehe
<nisshh> darn you foreigners :)
 * nisshh whips out google translate
<dholbach> nisshh, gotta love your international community :)
 * nigelb pokes cjohnston - get utf8 on your server
<nisshh> dholbach, hehe, yeah, i love you guys! :)
<dholbach> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11079901 - at around 53:00 - hilarious
<nisshh> dholbach, hey also, i was going to come to your ubuntu dev ustream last night (well, night time for me) except it was at 3am or so :)
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> nisshh, where do you live?
<nisshh> dholbach, west part of australia
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<nisshh> dholbach, your in germany right?
<dholbach> nisshh, yep
<dholbach> nisshh, I have to see - maybe I can alternate between my mornings and my afternoons
<dholbach> depending on how fit I am in the morning :-)
<nisshh> dholbach, oh dont change it just because of one user :)
<dholbach> I could imagine there's others :)
<dholbach> let's see
<nisshh> possibly
<nisshh> most of my ubuntu related meetings are 3am - 5am too :)
<dholbach> we have far too many timezones on this planet :)
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> dholbach, you would be about GMT + 3/4?
<dholbach> UTC+1 right now
<dholbach> +2 in the summer
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> im +8 see :)
<nisshh> big time difference
<dholbach> hi daker
<daker> good morning dholbach
<nisshh> dholbach, ah awesome, just saw your dent about the recording of the ubuntu dev ustream i missed :)
<dholbach> thanks for your interest!
<nisshh> :)
<vish> jussi: "Kubuntu gives out great ideas – this time for team names"  ?? o.0   there is a Kubuntu ninja team as well?
<duanedesign> morning all
<jussi> vish: yes!!
<vish> duanedesign: hey..
<jussi> vish:
<jussi> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas
<vish> jussi: oh.. dint know that.. previously i'd heard of the 'fedora artwork ninjas' :)
<jussi> vish: you are too disconnected from Kubuntu :D
<vish> :D
<jussi> vish: be careful apachelogger might come to "ninja"  you :D :P
<vish> jussi: thanks for the heads up.. ;)  i'll try to watch out, but not sure how effective it will be with a *ninja* hunting me.. :)
<jussi> :P
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> morning czajkowski
<nisshh> dholbach, very smooth at 53 minutes :)
<dholbach> nisshh, a bit silly too :)
<nisshh> hehe
<nigelb> dholbach: arg, how am  missing the dog barking.  I saw 52 to 55 twice!
<nigelb> Also, love the room with all the books :-)
<dholbach> nigelb, I can hear it very clearly :)
<nigelb> dholbach: 53:00?
<dholbach> click on 52:57, turn up the volume :)
<nisshh> dholbach, lol, i love the "****!" on the way to the door in the recording :)
<nisshh> i dearly hope there were no young people watching the ustream :)
<dholbach> I'm sure they're going to survive it
<nisshh> hehe
<nigelb> nisshh: shucks where is all this?
<popey> !ohmy
<ubot2> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<nigelb> I don't hear anything at 53:00 :/
<nisshh> nigelb, where is what?
<nigelb> dholbach: the dog barking
 * popey tickles dholbach 
<nisshh> nigelb, abou 52:30 onwards
<nisshh> about*
<nigelb> I tried at 52:30 and Daniel's very serious there
<nisshh> popey, what? i starred it out, i had to describe what i was talking to dholbach somehow :)
<nisshh> nigelb, keep watching for a good minute
<popey> nisshh: humour dude, humout :)
<popey> *humour
<nisshh> hehe
<nigelb> why does it start at 30:00 for me :/
<nisshh> nigelb, lol, no idea
<nisshh> nigelb, just add 30 minutes to what would be 53 minutes then :)
<nigelb> which means I have to add 30:00, no wonder
<nisshh> hehe
<nigelb> GAH
<nigelb> I SEE IT!
<nigelb> hahaha
<nisshh> hehe
<nigelb> "hello"?
<nigelb> haha
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<paultag> morning all
 * dholbach hugs you all
<nisshh> heh
<nigelb> Morning paultag
<nigelb> dholbach: Your dog rocks hahahah
<paultag> howdy there nigelb
<dholbach> dpm, kim0, jcastro: I reset the burndown line again
<nigelb> paultag: Hows thanksgiving?
<jcastro> oh?
<nigelb> err, Black Friday
<jcastro> dholbach: what happened?
<dholbach> (seems we added a few items :))
<paultag> nigelb: I feel fat
<nigelb> paultag: haha
<paultag> nigelb: how's your day today?
<dholbach> jcastro, I guess we forgot a spec still and when it was added the line wasn't accurate any more
<nigelb> paultag: Lovely :-)
<jcastro> yikes, which spec?
<dholbach> jcastro, I dunno
<dholbach> jcastro, also there's http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/unity-stats/
<dholbach> jcastro, but isn't today your day off?
<jcastro> nope, I am working today
<jcastro> I took wednesday off
<dholbach> oh ok
<nigelb> jcastro is NEVER off :P
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<nigelb> jcastro: So, I finally figured out how to get that package patched up :/
<jcastro> oh haha, nice
<nigelb> After hounding scottk for a few hours he finally told me a trick which *might* work, experimenting now
<dholbach> jcastro, is the unity team using the 'bitesize' tag already?
<jcastro> not yet
<dpm> dholbach, ok, thanks for taking care of that!
<jcastro> asking them to start today is actually what I am working on today
<dholbach> jcastro, ok, that's why the graph looks boring :)
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> dpm, no worries
<jcastro> dpm: your firefox email gets a thumbs up from me!
<jcastro> dholbach: yeah it's just a matter of them getting into using bug reports. :p
<jcastro> actually, yesterday's unity update is good, I can almost use it day to day now
<dholbach> jcastro, haha
<dpm> jcastro, great, thanks!
<jcastro> dholbach: the graph looks way better than they used to, did you switch to another graphing program or something?
<dholbach> jcastro, it uses flot: http://code.google.com/p/flot/
<dholbach> so no graphing program, but all done in javascript
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> it looks nice dude
<jcastro> ah for jquery
<jcastro> is everything using jquery these days?
<kim0> about :)
<dholbach> launchpad isn't :)
 * popey tickles jcastro 
<nigelb> jcastro: Almost everythign is using a javascript framework
<dholbach> LP uses YUI
<nigelb> hardly find anyone patient enough to write javascript by hand due to browser compatibility issues
<jcastro> nigelb: yes I know, I am just amazed on how prevalent jquery is
<jcastro> except on lp of course. :)
<jcastro> hi popey
<nigelb> jcastro: I've worked on most of them, and jquery was the easiest I've found :)
<nigelb> For all the food lovers:http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1137.snc4/149909_10150338048580331_829905330_15937300_1579490_n.jpg
<jcastro> I love today
<jcastro> I bought my mother in law an hp printer for $99
<nigelb> whoa
<popey> how much is the ink? :)
<Pici> Doesn't matter, he won't be paying for it ;)
<nigelb> Pici: Hi, got a minute?
<Pici> nigelb: sure
<nigelb> Pici: Can I PM? :)
<Pici> nigelb: always
<jcastro> is it me or has chrome stability taken a nosedive lately?
<cjohnston> nigelb: every time they say something, I see it fine
<nigelb> cjohnston: :/
<nigelb> cjohnston: I dont
<nigelb> everything is fine on my actual terminal though
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> I call it a day :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Technoviking> morning all
<duanedesign> morning Technoviking
<duanedesign> my fellow forumite :)
<popey> \o/ forums
<duanedesign> that wouldn't be sarcasm would it....nahhh ;)
<popey> :D
<popey> Sarcasmotron OVERLOAD!
<duanedesign> popey: i am going to start work on the screencast.ubuntu.com update this weekend
<popey> woop woop
<duanedesign> popey: i just got the email from Ubuntu rt
<popey> :)
<Technoviking> thinking about mkaing the cuss filter change all swear words to popey in theforums upgrade
<pleia2> +1
<nigelb> lol
<pleia2> :)
<popey> so long as you turn them into <a href="http://popey.com/">popey</a> I don't mind :D
<nigelb> haha
<popey> I DON'T GIVE A POPEY!
<popey> *ker-ching*
<Technoviking> I just want to see "I don't gibe a popey" or "That is a steaming pile of popey"
 * popey watches his google ranking rise
<nigelb> This is so popey-ing crazy!
<popey> you know, there is actually the term "doing a popey"
<popey> it means one of 3 things
<popey> none of which I can say here
<pleia2> hah
<popey> next UDS, buy me a beer
<nigelb> meaning writing a blog post?
<popey> I'll explain then :)
<Technoviking> bet it involves llamas and pickled herring:)
<nigelb> should change popey to popoye and wear an eye patch
<nigelb> and a bottle of spinach :p
<popey> popeye didnt have an eye patch did he?
<nigelb> no, but popey might after he says the 3 things :p
<Technoviking> popey: nah, just arm tumors
<popey> lol
<popey> and a panned-in face
<nigelb> oooh, an anchor tattoo!
<popey> feels like home time
<popey> \o/ it _is_ home time!
<popey> Good bye dear friends..
<nigelb> bye popey :)
 * nigelb typed poo<tab>
<popey> you wouldn't be the first
<nigelb> hah
<Technoviking> popey: later, have a great weekend
<dpm> ok everyone, the weekend is calling, have a good one and see you on Monday!
<duanedesign> However, you will need to send along also all the receipts for the flight tickets and transport from airport-hotel-airport.
<duanedesign> hmm, that was a paste fail
<duanedesign> Getting close to having my next release of CLI Companion out the door. If anyone wants to help test it and give feedback that would be great.
<duanedesign> http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/clicompanion/clicompanion_1.0-3.1_all.deb
 * vish wonders if jcastro returned today, just to be there for Banshee bug day … ;)
<jcastro> vish: I am here. :)
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-27
<doctormo> Heyo czajkowski, hows life?
<cjohnston> doctormo: still around?
<doctormo> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> doctormo: are you going to continue development with https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/loco-directory/team-calendar  ?
<doctormo> cjohnston: No, it was an experimental branch. Want me to delete it?
<cjohnston> if you wouldnt mind
<cjohnston> im going to try to clean up the list
<doctormo> cjohnston: gone
<cjohnston> ty sir
<doctormo> np
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> Today is phenomenal.  Weasley is trending on twitter.
<nigelb> and quote of the day "rather be a Weasley than a Cullen" HAHA
<duanedesign> hey there nigelb
<duanedesign> nigelb: what is git2web?
<nigelb> duanedesign: Hey there
<nigelb> duanedesign: I'm writing it, a web interface to gitosis
<nigelb> duanedesign: I got till listing everything so far.  Going to work on editing stuff and commiting it :D http://imagebin.ca/view/lIGHeHz.html
<duanedesign> nigelb: cool. You using PHP, Python?
<nigelb> duanedesign: python
<nigelb> no way I can use php for this
<nigelb> duanedesign: picked up Flask today, it was interesting
<duanedesign> nigelb: ahh, cool
<duanedesign> I really want to do more Python stuff for the web
<nigelb> Same here
<nigelb> I just get lost with LD, most of the time
<nigelb> This turned up after a fun conversation in the cakephp channel
<cjohnston> nigelb: i do to... maybe we can collaberate
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> cjohnston: sure, feel free to fork from here https://github.com/nigelbabu/git2web;)
<nigelb> (err, ignore the smiley at the end)
<cjohnston> no.. collaberate on LD
<nigelb> cjohnston: ah, that
<duanedesign> hello cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> cjohnston: hope you had a good thanksgiving. I think i saw you were working. Hope you had some time to spend with the family
<cjohnston> Had some.. they came by... had an apartment fire just before we were getting ready to eat.. lol
<cjohnston> how was yours/
<duanedesign> cjohnston: oh no. I was going to ask if you get many 'holiday' related calls. like people burning themselves while deep frying a turkey
<duanedesign> cjohnston: It was really good. Everyone was in a particularly good mood so it was nice
<cjohnston> not this year
<cjohnston> thats good
<nigelb> duanedesign: cjohnston has too much Hope ;-P
<cjohnston> the fire was someone left the toaster oven on when they went to work
<duanedesign> ugh
<cjohnston> other than that, just normal every day stuff
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> I am starting the redesign of screencasts.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> cool
<nigelb> duanedesign: Nice :-)
<duanedesign> first I have to upgrade to Drupal 6
<nigelb> drupal! all the best
<duanedesign> i want to solicit any ideas you all may have about improving the site
<cjohnston> drupal ftl
<nigelb> first suggestion => move to wordpress
<duanedesign> I have little experience with Drupal. I thought about using Wordpress because that is what i am used too
<nigelb> a lot more easier to maintain
<cjohnston> WP ftw
<nigelb> Drupal is, well, complicated
<cjohnston> I'd like to, for learning reasons make a blog in django, but thats beyond my skill level
<duanedesign> it just needs to be a platform that is compatible with the new theme
<nigelb> cjohnston: you must be kidding me
<cjohnston> what
<nigelb> cjohnston: making a blog in django should be very easy, you just need to get the tables right and everything should be ready out of the box without much trouble
<cjohnston> ya.. beyond my skill level
 * nigelb kicks cjohnston 
<nigelb> you work on LD! It is within your skill level!
<cjohnston> dude.. most of the fixes I come up with is pure dumb luck... and hanging out in #django
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> I was gettin help in there last night to fix a bug
<cjohnston> then mhall kindly said I did it wrong and did it his way
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> haha
<duanedesign> I want to have screencasts in multiple languages. The Nicaraguan Team is making some Spanish screencasts
<cjohnston> and by kindly I mean he made a merge proposal against my merge propsal removing what I put in
<cjohnston> lol
<duanedesign> what is LD?
<nigelb> haha
<cjohnston> loco directory
<cjohnston> duanedesign: you should work on it :-P
<duanedesign> d'oh, of course
<duanedesign> <.<  >.>
<duanedesign> have you all seen the tuxtorial site?
<duanedesign> http://tuxtorial.com
<nigelb> duanedesign: wow
<duanedesign> nigelb: neat idea. Have not had a chance to try it
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-28
<nigelb> pleia2: Hey, how was your vacation? :-)
<pleia2> nice :)
<pleia2> got to see lots of people, nothing was too overwhelming
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> You got to see paultag and doctomo (again)
<pleia2> yeah, I'd never met paultag or leftyfb before
<pleia2> was fun, plus there were cookie :d
<nigelb> heh, I saw
<pleia2> I am looking forward to being home though
<pleia2> miss my boyfriend and my cats :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> see, you're still the crazy lady with cats :p
<pleia2> hey, I only have 2! my mother has 6, I got to meet them all
<nigelb> ok, 6, wow
 * nisshh was going to say "ok, 2, wow"
<nisshh> pleia2, you should change your nick from pleia2 to CrazyCatLady :)
<nigelb> nisshh: just check if she'
<nigelb> *she's grouped it already p
<nigelb> :p
<nisshh> haha
<pleia2> :P
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> hiya
<nigelb> Heya czajkowski and Pendulum \o/
<czajkowski> Pendulum: had a nice afternoon, with a korma and rugby :D
<nigelb> if it were s/rugby/cricket, I'd say lovely combination :p
<nigelb> czajkowski: oooooooh, you're traveling this week?
<nigelb> nisshh: Are you already awake or still up?
<nigelb> s/already awake/up early
<czajkowski> nigelb: next sunday
<nigelb> czajkowski: Have fun.  The postgre conference right? :)
<czajkowski> geat
<nisshh> nigelb, im going to bed sometime in the next hour or two
<nisshh> possibly :)
<nisshh> i might pull an all nighter to get these college assignments done tbh :)
<nisshh> i have ALOT to do :)
<jcastro> did someone say anything about crazy cat ladies?
<nisshh> hehe
<AlanBell> jcastro: you have that on hilight?
<nisshh> i wonder what for? :)
 * AlanBell boggles
<jcastro> I was just wondering
<jcastro> it's not highlighted, heh
<czajkowski> jcastro: having a good weekend ?
<nigelb> jcastro: I suspect your statement about it not being hilighted :p
<jcastro> czajkowski: heh yeah
<jcastro> I just offloaded an elliptical exerciser to a relativer
<czajkowski> a what now ?
<nigelb> ok, 1 pm, bedtime. Later all :-)
<nigelb> err 11 pm
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> around?
<czajkowski> jono: ello ello
<jono> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: what are you up to ?
<jono> czajkowski, working on Severed Fifth press pack :)
<czajkowski> jono: sweet
<czajkowski> jono: how goes the raising of funds for recording ?
<jono> czajkowski, going well - raised just over $800 so far :)
<jono> any help in spreading the word would help :)
<czajkowski> whats the link and I'll do some tweet love
<czajkowski> jono: ^^
<jono> czajkowski, http://www.severedfifth.com/pay - thanks!
<jono> there is a video on there too
<czajkowski> nice idea
<czajkowski> explains it well
<czajkowski> jono: you about this week ?
<jono> czajkowski, yep
<jcastro> jono: I'm around, what's up?
<jono> jcastro, hey
<jono> any idea if the default unity in natty is working in the daily isos?
<jcastro> the packages are there, though I don't think the ISOs on friday had it on by default
<jcastro> he did it like, waaay past his EOD heh
<jcastro> what's the date-time stamp on the iso you are looking at?
<jono> jcastro, I am not looking at an iso, was just curious if it is switched on yet
<jono> np
<jono> thanks, jcastro
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> you'll find "classic gnome" too as a session now
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> ok, I will wait until it is switched on the ISOs
<jono> jcastro, dude, those links from John Lea are awesome :)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I've been thinking about places alot
<jcastro> in alot of ways they're like the evolution of gnome-do panels, but you can do other stuff
<jcastro> I have some ideas for a "launcher place"
<jono> jcastro, totally
<jono> exciting times :)
<paultag> yo jono, have a second for a quick PM? I'll be quick :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-21
<doctormon> akgraner: OpenShot is what I use too.
<alourie> good morning
<doctormon> Hey alourie
<bkerensa> hi alourie!
<alourie> doctormon, bkerensa hello :-)
<doctormon> bkerensa: Got your email, I'll need references
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> hey dholbach
<jussi> mr doctormon, Im willing to be a model for you if you like! :)
<jussi> good morning jono.
<jono> howdy jussi :-)
<jono> hows things?
<jussi> jono: crazy atm, but Im fine :)
<jono> jussi, hang in there :-)
<alourie> hey dholbach jono
<jono> hey alourie
<bkerensa> hi jono
<dholbach> hey jono, alourie, bkerensa, Gwaihir, jussi, dpm
<jono> hey dholbach
<Gwaihir> hey dholbach
<dpm> hi all
 * alourie hugs such a warm channel and all the people in it :-)
<bkerensa> hi dholbach
<dholbach> that was quite a good start for our first UCADay
<dholbach> Ahmed Shams' idea was just brilliant
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah ashams idea was good for community
<jono> hey bkerensa
<dholbach> and he's super active all over the place: always been in the Egyptian LoCo, now I saw on the LoCo Directory that there's a Palestinian team - guess who set it up? :)
<alourie> I wonder how would appreciation graph look like...interlinking between all the people who said thank you...
<alourie> that would be interesting :-)
<duanedesign> morning all
 * jussi notes: http://jussi01.com/2011/11/21/ircc-andbaby-stuff/
<cprofitt> hey jussi
<jussi> hi
<cprofitt> thanks for all the things you have done for us...
<cprofitt> as a parent myself, it is likely a wise choice... its good to reduce the possible sources of stress
<cprofitt> I did the same with a bunch of things in my local life -- as I perpare for the stage of life where I cart my kids around to their activities
<cprofitt> I like the style of your site -- nice and subtle, but elegant
<nigelb> Hey everyone
<nigelb> ejat: Finally back home :)
<nigelb> I wish I could hang out more. Before the year is up, I intend to come back for an actual social visit and *see* KL :)
<jussi> heya nigelb. isnt it late there? should you not be in bed?
<nigelb> jussi: I got back to India.
<nigelb> Also, its only 10:00 pm in KL. We went to bed at 4 am last night :P
<ejat> hi nigelb .. c00l .. just buz me back
<ejat> when u want to come back here again ..
<nigelb> :)
<ejat> im also plan to go to india oneday
<nigelb> I can actually get on a plane anytime.
<nigelb> I just realized that :P
<ejat> woooo
<cjohnston> dpm: where you unable to figure out who the person is with that work item assigned that i showed you last week?
<dpm> cjohnston, I did figure it out, just got sidetracked. Just fixed it now, thanks for the reminder
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> my inbox will thank you
<dpm> :)
<jussi> cjohnston: have you got a hold of jpds yet?
<cjohnston> no.. i pinged him
<cjohnston> thanks for telling me again
<cjohnston> not sure why i cant ever remember that
<jussi> no probs. if in doubt, check the bots page on the wiki :)
<cjohnston> seems like the last time i looked at it, the only instructions were for the logbot
<jcastro> hey dpm
<dpm> hey
<jcastro> do you have the creative brief for developer.ubuntu.com handy?
<jcastro> the one they made you write before work started?
<dpm> jcastro, I have the link, but I ended up not completing it. The original idea of the next iteration of d.u.c as discussed at uds-o changed quite a bit from the original plan, so we did a new plan having already talked to the design team and starting off with creating a schedule with the main milestones
<jcastro> yeah mostly I just need to steal the format
<jcastro> like they say "background" in one section, I don't get what that means, etc.
<jcastro> mostly I need it as an example more than if it is what you actually did or not
<dpm> jcastro, unfortunately I cannot help on this one, as I ended up not doing it. johnoxton or ellen should be able to help with that I think.
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> I think mine is mostly done
<scott-work> good morning everyone :)
<cprofitt> morning scott-work
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, I'd just double-check it with ellen, as she'll be able to tell you exactly what they're expecting
<jcastro> k
<scott-work> hi cprofitt , how are you doing today, sir?
<cprofitt> I am doing fairly well today
<cprofitt> and you sir?
<scott-work> a little sick but slogging through it today at work (but longing about doing ubuntu studio work)
 * scott-work keeps getting distracted because he has a plan, a BIG plan, and really wants to get everything done
<cprofitt> I can understand that
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
<dpm> ok everyone, calling it a day for today, see you all tomorrow!
<cjohnston> mornin jono .. any chance you have time today for a chat?
<jono> cjohnston, sure, lets get something in the cal
<jono> cjohnston, what time works for you?
<cjohnston> anytime in the next 4.5 hours today works for me
<jono> cjohnston, 1.30pm your time work?
<cjohnston> sure.. 1 hour 2 minutes from now
<cjohnston> 1 hour 20 minutes
<jono> cjohnston, yuo
<jono> yup
<cjohnston> sounds good to me
<jono> thanks cjohnston!
<cjohnston> thank you
<dholbach> jono, 10m?
<jcastro> <----- lunching
<jono> dholbach, yup
<jono> dholbach, firing up the hangout
<dholbach> excellent
<jono> cjohnston, want to chat now?
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<cprofitt> later dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<jussi> cprofitt: thanks for your kind words this morning
<cprofitt> jussi: you are welcome
<cjohnston> jono: im good now
<jono> cjohnston, msg me your number
<jono> or we can do skype?
<cjohnston> skype works
<cprofitt> being a father is a magical thing... but it takes up a lot of free time :-)
<jono> cool
<jussi> :)
<jono> cjohnston, what is your skype ID?
<cjohnston> ffemtcj
<cjohnston> cprofitt: #ubuntu-website please?
<jcastro> jono: ~30 minutes?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> want to start early?
<jcastro> give me 5 to get the spreadsheet ready?
<jono> np
<jcastro> jono: ok all set, G+ that baby
<jcastro> before my Def Leppard kicks in
<jcastro> love is like a bom
<jono> jcastro, two mins
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> I'll start the hangout, just pop in whenevs.
<jono> jcastro, sorry about that
<jono> got stuck in a meeting
<czajkowski> what a day
<cprofitt> czajkowski: preparing to go home?
<czajkowski> nope at home
<czajkowski> waiting on dinner to cook while I read my own mail and stuff I didnt get a chance to read today so I can prepare for tomorrow
<czajkowski> :/
<cprofitt> nice... I was going to say 7pm is a bit late to stay at work...
<cprofitt> though I have had some of those days
<czajkowski> I don't think I've ever been as miserable in a job as I am right now
<cprofitt> czajkowski: I feel you there
<czajkowski> possibly when I worked for Oasis. where we were inspected before we went on the shop floor for hair and make up
<cprofitt> gah... that does not sound nice
<czajkowski> cprofitt: pretty standard my sister used to work for Beneton same thing, then she was manager for another clothing line before she went onto law, she had to check peoples grooming and clothing to make sure they were wearing the up to date line
<bkerensa> It could be worse :P I have to pull together a event for 25 Debian/Ubuntu Developers by Dec 1st (Venue, Catering, Etc)
<pleia2> not sure how that's worse than lousy work conditions
<cprofitt> my job is not terrible...
<cprofitt> but this is a quote from my boss
<cprofitt> I need something I can rely on. If an open source based system breaks, who's going to fix it?
 * cprofitt facepalms
<cprofitt> I have good hours and get to see my family... with three children that is important to me
<cprofitt> bkerensa: that is, ah... coming up fast
<cprofitt> pleia2: I agree.
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Yeah and I have to go see a surgeon today and likely be in surgery before my trip to California for the holidays =/
<cprofitt> czajkowski: I hope things improve for you... it's frustrating working in a job you dislike
<cprofitt> bkerensa: sorry to hear that...
<cprofitt> I may need surgery too, but nothing major
<cprofitt> just elbows that have issues.
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Exploratory surgery =/
<bkerensa> cprofitt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arteriovenous_malformation
<cprofitt> much more than my elbows
<cprofitt> best of luck with that bkerensa
<bkerensa> Fingers crossed ;) hoping for a good patch from upstream
<cprofitt> I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers
<bkerensa> thanks
<jcastro> hey cjohnston
<jcastro> do I talk to you about resetting my line on status.ubuntu.com?
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> you don't get it resedt
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> reset either
<cjohnston> jcastro: on Friday we are resetting everything
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> perfect
<cjohnston> we have decided to give up to feature freeze (actually the day after) and then start it all from scratch
<cprofitt> wow... just found out that Matt Zimmerman is a graduate of RIT
<jcastro> daker: around?
<doctormon> jussi: Send me an email with some pics or link to facebook etc.
<jussi> doctormon: are you on g+?
<jussi> doctormon: I friended you good sir!
<cprofitt> doctormon: I plan on sending you some too...
<doctormon> jussi: That's great, I'm pretty slow responding to g+ friend notifiers since I get so many.
<doctormon> nv
<doctormon> nv
<maco> you respond to those?
<maco> i just stare at them going "who are all you people?!"
<doctormon> maco: Who are all which people?
<doctormon> jussi: You need more photos, 1 group photo and 1 low res profile picture found.
<maco> doctormon: the 20 people a day adding me on g+
<doctormon> maco: Oh I don't respond to them, I just delay my eyes passing over them.
<jono> Pendulum, ping?
<alourie> doctormon: you can respond to me, can you? :-)
<doctormon> alourie: I might have missed you, hang on.
<alourie> sure
<doctormon> alourie: You're in my circles.
<jcastro> <-- EOD
<Pendulum> jono: hiya
<jono> Pendulum, hey
<jono> does the a11y team have it's plans all set for the 12.04 cycle?
<Pendulum> jono: yes
<jono> Pendulum, is this documented anywhere - is it mainly the blueprint?
<Pendulum> should all be on blueprints at the moment
<Pendulum> (there are 3 that are general Ubuntu a11y and one that's Kubuntu)
<jono> Pendulum, can I ask a small favor?
<jono> could you email me a summary of the work you are going to do in the 12.04 cycle with links to the BPs?
<jono> I would like to blog about it and raise some awareness
<Pendulum> jono: We're about to have dinner, but I'll send you an e-mail later tonight, if that's okay?
<jono> Pendulum, perfect, thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-22
<czajkowski> aloha
<jono> hey czajkowski
<bkerensa> Good Evening
 * nigelb hugs jussi
<nigelb> jussi: Have fun with the baby stuff :)
<bkerensa> jussi: Yeah were going to miss you much :D
<alourie> good morning
 * alourie feels depressed and demotivated
<jussi> alourie: whats up?
<alourie> jussi: ah, one part of my life is not working out as I want it to
<alourie> it kills all the motivation to engage in stuff
<dholbach> good morning
<alourie> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi alourie
 * alourie wants to be an oligarch but one who's not hunted by own country's government
<jono> morning folks
<jono> I am going to head to bed
<jono> have a wonderful day :-)
<doctormon> alourie: hello
<alourie> doctormon: hi
<doctormon> alourie: Do you feel unmotivated?
<alourie> doctormon: yes
<alourie> that's the result of the depression :-)
<doctormon> alourie: What do you want to do?
<alourie> doctormon: well, everything?
<doctormon> alourie: First rule of depression and procrastination - never beat yourself up for not achieving the impossible.
<doctormon> If your goals are impossible, then it's better to understand and find new goals, maybe smaller parts or letting go things that aren't so important.
<jussi> doctormon: hi!
<dholbach> or break up your big goals into small actually achievable steps
<czajkowski> http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mozilla_aims_to_iconize_skills_with_standardized_m.php
<doctormon> dholbach: Do you know the second rule involving small steps?
<bkerensa> wow.... I think this new mouse I got is like the Ferrari of such devices.... It has 6 buttons and idk wow
<dholbach> doctormon, no, what's the second rule?
<dholbach> hey bkerensa
<dholbach> bkerensa, thanks for volunteering
<bkerensa> hi dholbach!
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah not sure if I'm the right fit but I'm willing to help where and when I can
<doctormon> dholbach: Celebrate every step as an achievement worthy of a dance. Physical activity also helps. Each step isn't small, it isn't insignificant, it's magnificent and worthy of feeling good about achieving.
<dholbach> bkerensa, sure... if you find out you don't like it, that's totally fine :)
<dholbach> that sounds like a good rule to me
<bkerensa> :D
 * dholbach will do some dancing today
<dholbach> ... and take out the dog for a walk in a bit
<alourie> dholbach, doctormon: you both are absolutely right, but it's still hard
 * doctormon does a little dance
<alourie> especially in light of the things I want but that slip through my fingers
<alourie> that's what depressing
<bkerensa> TIL: They make mouses that have "Speed Toggles" and "Forward Back buttons"
<bkerensa> :P
<doctormon> alourie: Ah, accepting our own capabilities is important.
<doctormon> alourie: It shouldn't depress you that you are moral and finite.
<doctormon> mortal*
<alourie> oh, I am capable for lots of things :-)
<highvoltage> dholbach: hey there
<dholbach> hiya highvoltage
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dholbach> highvoltage, and thanks for the flowers
<doctormon> alourie: But not at the same time ;-)
<alourie> doctormon: of course, that would be impossible
<doctormon> alourie: So file that under rule one.
<alourie> hm
<highvoltage> dholbach: good thanks (and pleasure!)
<highvoltage> dholbach: we need to schedule Edubuntu Council re-elections, and somehow I've forgotten how that works
<highvoltage> dholbach: does the CC handle the nominations, or should the current EC initiate that?
<doctormon> I think I might want to do a time management class for the community, Hillary Rettig does them at MIT and they are awesome.
<bkerensa> doctormon: +1 I would be interested in attending that (schedule permitting)
<dholbach> highvoltage, if you could handle the nominations process, that'd be great
<highvoltage> dholbach: ok, will do
<dholbach> highvoltage, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Restaffing should have a lot of info that might be helpful
<dholbach> highvoltage, if there's anything missing, let me know :)
<highvoltage> doctormon: wow, I was just stressing about all the stuff I need to do for the last hour or so and wondering whether I should sign up for time management classes somewhere :)
<nigelb> Hey highvoltage!
<bkerensa> dholbach: Your going to ping all the volunteers what time and channel we will meet for the talks on thursday right? Just wanna add it to my calendar
<nigelb> s/your/you're
<highvoltage> doctormon: I think if I could just learn to relax and do one thing at a time, then I'd actually have enough time for everything, but I end up spreading myself too thin, try to do everything, and then get almost nothing done :(
<highvoltage> hey nigelb
<dholbach> bkerensa, for now I was just thinking we add stuff to the google doc (shared it with you all) and we do stuff by mail - but we can also chat (on #ubuntu-news maybe?)
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll reply to the mail I just sent to the 3 of you
<bkerensa> dholbach: ^ sounds good.... I like open collaboration via gdocs on stuff :) it makes it easy to get stuff done and have lots of people working on something
<dholbach> bkerensa, I just hope that copy/paste into wordpress will work (with all the links and stuff)
<bkerensa> dholbach: Yeah it should work just fine the only problems I have ran into is copy/pasting from LibreOffice to WP (LibreOffice passes some weird markup)
<dholbach> ahh ok
<dholbach> that's great then :)
<doctormon> highvoltage: Sounds like rule three and four problems. But you understand them.
<highvoltage> doctormon: where do I see those rules?
<doctormon> highvoltage: They're in my head, but Hillary Rettig has some books where she goes into a lot of detail.
<doctormon> highvoltage: http://hillaryrettig.com/
<doctormon> Rule three: Your state of being is highly dependent on your context, thus your environment for working must be just for working and comfortable for you to work.
<doctormon> Rule four: Everyone must learn to say no, it's hard and we feel bad for letting people down, but it must be done.
<highvoltage> yeah, 3 is a very big problem for me, number 4 isn't at all
<highvoltage> but I'll read that blog and stop spamming the channel about my problems :)
<doctormon> highvoltage: It's interesting how many people do suffer from these demons.
<bkerensa> Goodnight Folks!
<doctormon> I've got a second laptop now (10.10, older Acer) and I'musing that for facebook, miro and games. It's in the living room.
<alourie> good night bkerensa
<daker> jcastro, yo
<dholbach> daker, I think where jcastro lives it's currently 05:24 :)
<daker> dholbach, ah ok thanks
<czajkowski> daker: if you leave a message he's really good at getting back to people or drop him an email
<daker> czajkowski, ok
<czajkowski> daker: unless anyone in here can help you?
<daker> czajkowski, no jcastro poked me first
<jussi> czajkowski: daker o/
<czajkowski> daker: ahh gotcha
<czajkowski> jussi: aloha
<jussi> coffee is a good thing :)
<jussi> czajkowski: hows things? enjoying the new job?
<czajkowski> ah so so
<czajkowski> 3 articles about ubuntu in m y feed and not allowed to write about one of them
<czajkowski> which kinda sucks
<czajkowski> instead I'm writing about http://www.ps3mediaserver.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12644
<jussi> czajkowski: interesting thing all the same
<czajkowski> yes it is, but I've an hr to research and article and write it
<czajkowski> where as ask me to write on the rhythmbox article and I can do that easier
<duanedesign> morning all
<mainerror> Hey there.
<mainerror> Got a question for you guys.
<mainerror> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80772/whats-the-deal-with-all-these-chuck-montages
<cprofitt> mainerror: posted an answer (though humorous)
<mainerror> lol
<mainerror> I'd really love to know how or why he became a meme though. :P
<cprofitt> not sure myself... I believe it started at UDS though
<popey> ☺
<mainerror> I guess popey knows but doesn't tell. :D
<pabs3> what time is the meeting? Jono's blog post didn't list UTC so its hard to tell
<mainerror> 4 P.M. UK Time which is GMT.
<czajkowski> 4pm UTC
<highvoltage> pabs3: how is it hard? he listed it in multiple timezones :)
<pabs3> I dunno about you but I wasn't able to map what he listed to official timezone names. for example, pacific/eastern are the same thing to me (UTC+10)
<czajkowski> pabs3: or using http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<cjohnston> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2011/11/22/ubuntu-my-first-code-contribution/
<cjohnston> congrats cprofitt
<popey> nice one
<dholbach> jcastro, dpm: our team meeting is in 2m?
<dholbach> if so, it'll clash with the SRU team meeting and server team meeting
<dpm> oh, bummer
<dholbach> and in 32m there'll be a desktop team meeting as well
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> 4 meetings at the same time is not bad :)
<dholbach> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<jcastro> why do we have meetings there anyway?
<jcastro> team channel baby!
<jcastro> it's where the people who would care most about what we are working on hang out?
<jcastro> cprofitt: nice work dude!
 * dholbach summons Mr Bacon
<dholbach> jono, hey - ubuntu-meeting is taken
<dholbach> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<jono> dholbach, what is there?
<jono> hmmm
<dholbach> SRU team meeting and server team meeting
<dholbach> and in 30m desktop team
<dholbach> jcastro recommended to do it here, which might be the easiest
<jono> I think it makes sense
<jono> it's a shame it won't be logged
<jono> well, I mean that we have a meeting bot
<jono> let's just do it here
<dholbach> jcastro, is a bot
<dholbach> we just need to repurpose him from askubuntu to meetings ;-)
<jono> haha
<mainerror> Maybe a stupid question but why don't you guys just setup a meeting bot for this channel?
<snap-l> That would explain why jcastro is a machine. ;)
<jono> mainerror, I think we should do that
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> having it here makes sense
<cjohnston> should be able to get AlanBell 's help to get a bot in here
<jcastro> it's where everyone who would care about the meeting hangs out
 * mainerror nods
<jono> dpm, you here too?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> ok let's do it here from now on
<jono> so let's kick off with some roundtables
<jono> dholbach, want to get us started
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> • Pre-UDS: published accomplishment trophy ideas, interviewed people for Harvest ideas.
<dholbach> • helped with the creation of Ubuntu IRC Community survey
<dholbach> • set up ubuntudev google+ page
<dholbach> • did job interview with mhall :)
<dholbach> • CC: set up 'team catch-up' schedule for meetings, participated in CC meeting, LoCo Council election, bits and pieces here and there.
<dholbach> • Dev Advisory Board: drafted reachout mails, started work on team organisation, had a quick call with Christophe about it.
<dholbach> • Recognising Dev contributions: improved docs WRT thanking/recommending your peers, blogged about and on UCADay
<dholbach> • Patch Pilot: piloted myself, created patch pilot schedule for Nov/Dec.
<dholbach> • admin: filed expenses, booked Budapest flights, UDS Survey
<dholbach> • blueprints: milestoned work items for precise, mailed work item assignees, dealt with a couple low-hanging fruit work-items
<dholbach> • Asked for ubuntu-motu-mentors@lists.u.c to be merged into ubuntu-motu@lists.u.c
<dholbach> • Weekly dev updates: conversations with News team, figure out submission process, got 2 dev updates out the door, set up initial team and organisation.
<dholbach> • Catch-up Call.
<dholbach> ---
<dholbach> and I have one agenda item
<AlanBell> meetingology: hello
<meetingology> AlanBell: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<jono> cool, thanks, Daniel
<jono> any questions for dholbach?
 * dholbach curtseys
<jono> cool, no questions
<jono> jcastro, shoot
<AlanBell> want to start the bot?
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> sure
<jcastro> start the bot
<jono> thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> #startmeeting Ubuntu Community Team
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Nov 22 16:11:21 2011 UTC.  The chair is AlanBell. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5" | Ubuntu Community Team Meeting | Current topic:
<AlanBell> #chair jcastro jono
<meetingology> Current chairs: AlanBell jcastro jono
<jcastro> ok do I need to do anything?
<dpm> shall we let dholbach tell about his actions again, for the benefit of the logs?
<AlanBell> #topic dholbach update
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5" | Ubuntu Community Team Meeting | Current topic:  dholbach update
<jono> sure
<dholbach>  • Pre-UDS: published accomplishment trophy ideas, interviewed people for Harvest ideas.
<dholbach>  • helped with the creation of Ubuntu IRC Community survey
<dholbach>  • set up ubuntudev google+ page
<dholbach>  • did job interview with mhall :)
<dholbach>  • CC: set up 'team catch-up' schedule for meetings, participated in CC meeting, LoCo Council election, bits and pieces here and there.
<dholbach>  • Dev Advisory Board: drafted reachout mails, started work on team organisation, had a quick call with Christophe about it.
<dholbach>  • Recognising Dev contributions: improved docs WRT thanking/recommending your peers, blogged about and on UCADay
<dholbach>  • Patch Pilot: piloted myself, created patch pilot schedule for Nov/Dec.
<dholbach>  • admin: filed expenses, booked Budapest flights, UDS Survey
<dholbach>  • blueprints: milestoned work items for precise, mailed work item assignees, dealt with a couple low-hanging fruit work-items
<dholbach>  • Asked for ubuntu-motu-mentors@lists.u.c to be merged into ubuntu-motu@lists.u.c
<dholbach>  • Weekly dev updates: conversations with News team, figure out submission process, got 2 dev updates out the door, set up initial team and organisation.
<dholbach>  • Catch-up Call.
<dholbach> ---
<dholbach> and I have one agenda item
<jcastro> are you posting your agenda item?
<jcastro> or is it my turn?
<jono> jcastro, shoot
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> - Clean up blueprints, all done. Work can begin on WI syncage, that to be done this week.
<AlanBell> #topic jcastro update
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5" | Ubuntu Community Team Meeting | Current topic:  jcastro update
<jcastro> the line adjusts on Friday btw.
<jcastro> so get your mountain in order
<jcastro> - Gave Nick access to cloud.ubuntu.com so we can start doc clean up
<dholbach> ah, nice
<jcastro> - Membership recommendation for Andrea
<jcastro> - Attended Cloud Camp Silicon Valley
<jcastro> cloud camp was fun
<jcastro> but I am not sure how valuable they are
<jcastro> in the future we'll probably concentrate more on charm schools at larger events
<jcastro> yes, it's called charm school
<jcastro> - Charm growth has started, working on 5 incoming people
<jcastro> thinkupapp charm is nearly done
<jcastro> this will be nice
<jcastro> so everyone will be able to just snag their social data and have a copy on their own servers
<jcastro> I suspect that might be popular. :)
<jcastro> - james_w found a problem with my workflow today, his work was being ignored, fixing this today with a vengeance.
<jcastro> basically we were ignoring the new-charm tag and only paying attention to the entire pile
<jcastro> which in hindsight is stupid
<jono> haha
<jcastro> - Setting up a Charm School at SCaLE with Ilan and Clint. We've submitted a talk, want to do a lightning talk on devops day, and the charm school makes for a busy weekend.
<jcastro> - Working on the creative brief for the design web team for cloud.ubuntu.com. (Kill me)
<jcastro> - More details in my Trello boards for each area: (this is synced with my work items): http://goo.gl/n4or5 http://goo.gl/WXsY7 http://goo.gl/2y1IQ if you care about that.
<jcastro> I have no agenda items
<jcastro> \o/
<dholbach> automatically synced?
<dholbach> which Nick? :)
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I sync manually with Nick
<jcastro> nick is unscriptable, he has no API
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure I understand
<dholbach> you said "Gave Nick access to cloud.ubuntu.com so we can start doc clean up"
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> so at the sessions
<dholbach> I was assuming that Nick was a person :)
<jcastro> we sliced up chunks of the docs on cloud.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> and each person is responsible for one section
<jcastro> and it hasn't been touched in a while so he was keen to go in there and fix a bunch of stuff
<dholbach> ah cool
<dholbach> so that's Nick Barcet?
<jcastro> yeah
<dholbach> ok, got it
<dpm> I do have a "name" question too
<dpm> which Andrea on Membership recommendation for Andrea?
<jcastro> Grandi
<dpm> ok
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndreaGrandi
<jcastro> unity 2d, Qt, various things
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> you know, the italian DX team
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> the DX branch of the mafia
<jono> ok cool
<jono> any questions for jcastro?
<jono> the man, with the plan...dpm!
<jono> <cheers>
 * AlanBell reminds jono that he can do #topic dpm update
<dpm> ok, here I go
<jono> #topic dpm notes
<dpm> #topic dpm update
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5" | Ubuntu Community Team Meeting | Current topic:  dpm notes
<dpm> • Took 2 days off last week
<jono> AlanBell, :-)
<dpm> • Chat with dholbach on how to better mesage /the _app_ developer and _platform_ developer communities, and how to better explain platform development on d.u.c
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dpm> ;-)
<jono> get a room
<jono> lol
<jono> :-)
<dpm> • Created the G+ and Facebook Ubuntu App Developer pages (subscribe/like them! :)
<dpm>     * http://goo.gl/STx1G
<dpm>     * http://www.facebook.com/ubuntuappdev
<dpm> • Worked on a list of app developer events to have Ubuntu presence on with jpugh
<dpm> (not public atm, as it contains sponsorship info -ie Canonical sponsoring events-)
<dpm> • Conversations with Simplified Chinese translators to clarify how uploads are done for the Complete Simplified Chinese Desktop goal
<dpm> • Scheduled regular translation calls with translations leaders
<dpm> • Finished off blueprint setup
<dpm> And I think that was me for this week's relevant stuff
<jono> thanks, dpm
<jono> any questions for dpm?
<dholbach> dpm, we should have a chat again about app vs. platform developer communities
<dholbach> but no, no questions :)
<jcastro> none here
<jcastro> next victim!
<cprofitt> may I ask?
<jono> of course!
<jono> this is a community meeting too :-)
<cprofitt> when you say event sponsoring -- do you mean like UDS or do you mean other technical events?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, we still have to see what message we put exactly on d.u.c
<dpm> cprofitt, good question
<dpm> I mean Canonical being a gold/platinun/blahblah sponsor for a particular conference
 * cprofitt nods
<dpm> which generally means contributing with some money to a conference
<cprofitt> good to hear I have been looking for that for a long time. I will keep my eyes open for when the information becomes public
<dpm> we don't want this info to be public while we're still considering which events to sponsor
<jono> ok
<cprofitt> is there a process to solicit community input on events? or what type of events?
<jono> any more questions for dpm?
<jono> there is one :-)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> cprofitt, the list we've been working on is specific to app-developer-related conferences
 * cprofitt nods
<dpm> cprofitt, there is no formal process to solicit community input, but if you know of any conference on that topic, feel free to tell me :)
<dpm> and I'll add it to the list
<cprofitt> dpm - after the meeting lets talk about the app-developer stuff... I have an idea that may be of interest
<dpm> cprofitt, excelent :)
<dpm> excellent, that is
<jono> cool
<jono> ok, I will go next
<jono> #topic jono roundtable
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5" | Ubuntu Community Team Meeting | Current topic:  jono roundtable
<jono>  * Not as much for me as I have taken a bunch of days off work since UDS to work on the book.
<jono>  * Reviewed my call schedule, adding a few regular calls after discussions at UDS.
<jono> I need to trim this down though
<jono> I worry I am going to grow a phone out the side of my head
<jono>  * Went to a few events: Cloud Expo and Community Managers meeting a PayPal.
<jono>  * Created G+ pages across our range of brands.
<jono> Ubuntu, Canonical, Ubuntu Advantage, Launchpad etc...
<jono>  * Working with the team to finalize the 12.04 plan - everything is now in place - see http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/11/22/canonical-community-team-12-04-plans/ for more details
<jono>  * Gathered and released UDS proceedings - see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/11/17/12-04-ubuntu-developer-summit-proceedings/ for details
<doctormon> Ubuntu Advantage?
<dholbach> doctormon, http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage
<jono> doctormon, yeah, it is an enterprise service
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono>  * Finalized the role for Michael Hall and got the position filled. He starts in 2012. Woo mhall119!
<dholbach> :-)
<jono>  * Bunch of job interviews for the QA position.
<doctormon> Ah good, Ubuntu Enterprise. (I always thought the advantage to Ubuntu was always it's community ;-))
<alourie> it is
<jono> doctormon, well, it is, but an Enterprise doesn't care about community, they care about support
<jono> you know how some corpspeak is needed in that world :-)
<snap-l> They want a name for the throat to choke
<jono> yup
<alourie> and someone to blame
<jono>  * Reviewing UDS notes and following up people on actions.
<jono>  * Starting putting together and releasing a series of blog entries to summarize work and focus after UDS.
<jono>  * Working with ISD to get the Canonical blog service improved to encourage more staff to blog publicly.
<jono> and finally...
<jono>  * Catching up with email.
<jono> any questions for me?
<mainerror> jono:  On the Ubuntu Advantage site, why do they have fancy orange Ubuntu brand logo on white background mugs and we don't?
<alourie> jono: are you sure you took time off? ;-)
<jono> mainerror, those mugs are in the Canonical office
<jono> alourie, heh
<jono> any questions for me?
<mainerror> jono: What book are you writing?
<snap-l> Jono: Average velocity of unladen swallows? :)
<jono> mainerror, The Art of Community second edition
<mainerror> Nice.
<jono> http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/
<jono> it is available in print and under a Creative Commons license too :-)
<alourie> and it's an awesome book
<jono> any more questions?
<jono> thanks alourie!
 * alourie is in the middle of it right now
<jono> ok, dholbach you have an agenda item?
<dholbach> yes, I think we still need to pick dates for UDW, UGJ, UADW and UOW
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<dholbach> for UDW I'd suggest the week of 2nd Feb (close to Feature Freeze and with some time for myself to pester people at the Rally)
<jono> ok, let me load the cal
<dholbach> for UGJ I'd suggest the weekend after 1st March (after Beta 1 release)
<jono> lets go one at a time
<jono> ok for UDW
<jono> WB 13th Feb?
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand?
<jono> let us review each event one at a time
<dholbach> sure
<jono> so the second week of Feb is week begging 13th Feb
<dholbach> I just didn't understand "WB 13th Feb?"
<jono> WB = Week Beginning
<dholbach> ah sorry
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> no, I meant the week in which the 2nd of February falls
<dholbach> so two weeks before Feature Freeze
<jono> the 2nd Feb is a Sun
<dholbach> so still before we start the bug fixing phase, but not in the crazy week of FF itself
<jono> oh no
<jono> I see
<jono> dholbach, ok, I will add them to the Community Team cal
<jono> can you add them to the Fridge Cal?
<jono> UDW - 30th Jan - 3rd Feb
<dholbach> I have to check again, but yeah
<jono> cool
<jono> UGJ - 2 - 4 Mar
<dholbach> great
<jono> dpm, when do you want to do UADW?
<dpm> I'm thinking whether it'd be best doing it after Beta 2 or in between betas
<jono> dpm, I think closer to release makes sense
<jono> few app devs if any will use an Ubuntu Beta
<dpm> then the next milestone is RC
<alourie> is it necessary do it before the release?
<dholbach> alourie, there's too much going on immediately after the release (usually UOW and UDS, etc.) - which I think is the reason why we always had it shortly before the release
<dpm> alourie, we've got UDS preparation and UOW after the release
<alourie> well
<jono> dpm, let's do it the week before release
<alourie> ok
<dpm> jono, ok, 9-13 Apr, then
<dpm> oh, wrong date, sorry
<dpm> 16-20th April
<jono> dpm, cool
<jono> can you add that to the fridge cal?
<dpm> sure
<jono> thanks!
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> is it possible to subscribe to just a tag in launchpad?
<jono> jcastro, not sure
<dholbach> jcastro, I'm not sure, but bdmurray will know :)
<jono> any more agenda items?
<jono> we have 6m left
<dholbach> UOW the week after the release?
<jono> dholbach, yup
<dpm> jcastro, I think it is now
<dpm> there was a longstanding bug about it, and I seem to remember it was fixed some months ago
<jono> ok, if no other agenda items, let's wrap it
<jono> thanks everyone!
<dholbach> ok, so that's Apr 30 - May 4
<jcastro> \o/
<dholbach> I'll add it
<dpm> jcastro, bug 151129
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 151129 in launchpad "Can't subscribe to a tag" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151129
<dpm> cheers!
<alourie> yea!
<jcastro> ok so the events are on the calendar?
<jono> dpm, give me a few mins, and then will call you
<dpm> jono, cool
<alourie> wow, this is refreshing to have you guys meeting in RT
<jono> jcastro, yuo
<jono> yup
<alourie> it's much better this way
<jcastro> akgraner: ^^
<jcastro> ok, the dates were all we needed
<jono> alourie,  :-)
<jcastro> akgraner: holla at me this afternoon and we'll sort the weeks
<alourie> jono: well, it's more transparent and allows other people to participate, so it's good :-)
 * alourie needs to keep quiet though
<jono> alourie, :-)
<jono> everyone is welcome to take part
<alourie> jono: sure, but this way makes it easier
<akgraner> jcastro, will do
<jono> cool
<jono> dpm, lets do skype
<jono> my webcam is on the blink
 * alourie has to take care a child
<alourie> thank you guys, you rock!
<dpm> jono, my skype is not working. I cannot send sound. Mumble, or G+ without image?
<jono> dpm, ok one sec
<alourie> cheers
<dholbach> jono, #endmeeting
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-oneiric/canonical-community.html  || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Nov 22 17:05:05 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2011/ubuntu-community-team.2011-11-22-16.11.moin.txt
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dholbach> jcastro, http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2011/11/22/a-generic-juju-charm-for-django-apps/ looks interesting
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> already talking about it
<jcastro> this should make it easy to deploy lots of djangoish things
<dholbach> noodles rocks
<cjohnston> that means that jcastro can develop and deploy summit
<jcastro> or I can kill myself
<akgraner> jcastro - reading the scrollback now
<dholbach> alright my friends - it's time to call it a day over here
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<cprofitt> cya dholbach
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<dpm> ok, calling it a day here. See you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> jono: the dates to all the weeks are wrong
<jcastro> they're 3 days now, and in the middle of the week
<jono> yeah, I remember you saying it was three days but I just added them to show which week it was
<jono> can you go and update them?
<jcastro> where?
<jcastro> in the calendar?
<jcastro> ok fixed
<bkerensa> jono: When we get a final date for the Debian/Ubuntu Local Jam up here any chance you might plug it?
<jono> bkerensa, sure
<cprofitt> jono: not sure if this is needed, but I marked this pending approval
<cprofitt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-bug-involvement
<cprofitt> does it need to be 'approved'?
<jono> cprofitt, not really, just keep the BP up to date
<jono> :-)
<jono> and then subscribers will see progress
<jcastro> jono: a reshare of my juju charm school announcement by the ubuntu G+ account would be swell
<jono> link me up
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/103184405956510785630/posts
<jcastro> whut, you are not following juju!
<jcastro> for shame!
<cprofitt> jcastro: man... you are making another thing I have to put on my tolearn list... :-)
<jcastro> man dude
<jcastro> jono: 15,280 followers of ubuntu!
<jono> jcastro, done
<jcastro> !!!!!
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jcastro> I have like 500 more people following me on G+ than twitter
 * cprofitt nods to jono about earlier question
<jono> :-)
<cprofitt> hadoop I expect to be followed
<cprofitt> bunch of IT magazines are telling people that is the next 'big payday' for IT folks
<cprofitt> watch the herd move :-)
<snap-l> jcastro: New leader of Cloud City: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9058804/jorge_calrissian.jpg
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> snap-l: that is just... wrong!
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> my middle name is orLANDO
<cprofitt> jorge wears and aubergine cape
<snap-l> Too good
<mainerror> lol
<alourie> funny
<jono> lol
<alourie> I've been thinking
<alourie> how come there's a Juju school
<alourie> a dev genormous portal
<alourie> and nothing like that for QA? :~/
<alourie> QA school forever!
<jcastro> Make one!
<alourie> sure thing
<alourie> that's an idea I had the other day
<cprofitt> alourie: sounds like a good one... its about time the 'roadies' got some face time and exposure
<alourie> yea!
<cprofitt> being a sys admin I know what it is like to sit in the dark corners of the 'system' making sure it all works
<alourie> being an integrator I know that too :-)
<cprofitt> let me know what I can do to help as you move toward building that
<alourie> and it's a very important issue with Ubuntu
<alourie> cprofitt: gladly
<cprofitt> its critical
<alourie> I agree
<cprofitt> I am working on the visible part of that with bdmurray right now
<alourie> oh?
<cprofitt> having people understand that process... I think many do not
<cprofitt> it is more 'bug' related at this point
<cprofitt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-bug-involvement
<alourie> ah, the graph was yours?
<cprofitt> but getting people to understand
<cprofitt> the graph?
 * alourie read it on someones blog
<cprofitt> You mean the flow chart?
<alourie> yes
<cprofitt> The one I posted was actually from Fedora, but I am working on a end-user high level overview for Ubuntu
<alourie> so it was you!
<cprofitt> yep
<alourie> phew, I though my memory does tricks on me
<cprofitt> and the second draft got sent to bdmurray last night
<alourie> oh great
<cprofitt> I would like to do some similar stuff on the ISO testing, etc
<alourie> and the general team structure
<cprofitt> to really show people the 'whole' process at a high non-technical level
<alourie> I find it strange that I just discovered that pgraner is the QA team leader
<alourie> I shouldv'e known
<alourie> thanks akgraner for that
<cprofitt> yeah.
<akgraner> alourie, oops  - I don't talk about *that* other graner very often...
<cprofitt> I found out when he moved in to that position, but I think that was because I hang with a few QA type folks
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> akgraner: :-)
<alourie> akgraner: but you did the *interview*
<akgraner> alourie, oh yeah see how easy it is to forget about that one
<alourie> oh yea
<akgraner> :-)
<alourie> I find it strange that I had to find out about it that way
<alourie> I think Ubuntu QA should be revitalized
<alourie> get a facelift and PR :-)
<cprofitt> It certainly needs some facetime
<alourie> and attention
<cprofitt> alourie: how is your son doing?
<alourie> cprofitt: oh, thanks
<alourie> he's now almost recovered
<alourie> no fever, just moods :-)
<cprofitt> good to hear... I always worry when mine are ill.
<alourie> yea, but he's very cute even then
<cprofitt> it was much worse when they could not communicate with my wife and I
<alourie> yes! he was crying all the time, and we couldn't help him...didn't know how :-(
<cprofitt> is he your first?
<alourie> yes
<cprofitt> I have three... I can tell you it gets easier
<alourie> oh man
<alourie> three
<cprofitt> akgraner: will tell you after it gets easier it gets tougher
<cprofitt> :-)
<cprofitt> mine have not hit their teen years yet
<alourie> I'm sure she would
<cprofitt> 4,6,11
<alourie> mine is 6 months 3 weeks
<cprofitt> April 30th if I recall
<alourie> yes! how do you remember that???
<cprofitt> that post and your post about the weird RedHat interview are two that I recall
<cprofitt> not sure why the date did.
<alourie> ha :-)
<alourie> yea, Red Hat
<alourie> those guys are actually Qumranet company (the ones who did KVM)
<cprofitt> the RedHat one did because I am a Windows Sys Admin that would love to get into a Linux environment
<cprofitt> the only thought I had is it might have been like the job Microsoft offered me back in 1999
<alourie> nah, I'm trying not to get MS work. It's hard though
<cprofitt> they wanted me on a team that converted people... as a former Novell Sys Admin they wanted me to 'help' ease the pain Novell Admins were experiencing
<cprofitt> yeah... I want to get out of the MS space too.
<alourie> o-oh
<cprofitt> I actually turn down side jobs now that involve Windows unless it is to convert them away from it
<alourie> yes! for some reason, my Linux exp falls into "nice to have" category
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I use it a lot at work... but it doesn't seem to register with recruiters
<alourie> hear this:
<alourie> my last position as integrator was integrating Linux systems with Solaris systems.
<alourie> one computer in the system is Windows - it handles the installation (!)
<alourie> so my work environment? Windows.
<cprofitt> I run OSSEC, Cacti, and Greenbone on Ubuntu at work... I use my Linux knowledge to help with the VMWare environment and running several 'applicances' (all running Linux under the black box)
<cprofitt> I hear ya
<cprofitt> I am in a smaller town as well... so not very much going on in the Linux space... jobs are almost all Windows based.
<cprofitt> I can not complain too much... my current job allows me to run Ubuntu as my main OS and it allows me time to run a LUG, the Loco team and contribute to Ubuntu
<alourie> and the pay?
<cprofitt> not at work, but work hours are stable and normal unlike many tech jobs
<cprofitt> 70K a year, plus good health insurance and a fixed benefit retirement plan
<cprofitt> I pay for 10% of the health insurance
<alourie> well, that's not too shabby
<alourie> with kids, hours become the top priority
<cprofitt> yeah... its not great, but not bad.
<cprofitt> with the three kids I decided that the hours were a priority over getting a great paying interesting job
<cprofitt> mind you... I would jump ship in a heartbeat if I found a good paying interesting job... Windows bores me to tears.
<cprofitt> other than open source one of my passions in information security, but the only jobs I have seen are in Virginia
<cprofitt> great pay... outstanding in some cases, but the jobs require too much travel
<alourie> is it far from you?
<alourie> ah
<alourie> I'd go with 25% travel, more than that could be insane
<cprofitt> Virginia would require relocation. I am in New York State (Rochester) so about 387 miles away
<alourie> wow, that's far
<cprofitt> Yeah... no way to do it without relocation
<cprofitt> then add that 50% of it woudl involve travel
<alourie> insane
<cprofitt> and much of the travel would be away from home for 1wk at a time
<cprofitt> its a young man's job IMHO
<cprofitt> though I would love the work
<alourie> this requires a single person...
<cprofitt> yep
<cprofitt> The Microsoft job was worse
<cprofitt> it was 90% travel
<cprofitt> one of the guys actually told me to not bother getting an apartment there... just get a PO box
<cprofitt> that was crazy
<alourie> wow
<cprofitt> lucky for me I turned it down... 6 months later we found out about my first daughter
<cprofitt> I would have had to quit
<alourie> oh dear
<alourie> all this makes me wishing to start my own business
<cprofitt> I would be too nervous to do that...
<alourie> why?
<cprofitt> fear of failure... without kids I would take the risk
<alourie> oh
<alourie> yea
<cprofitt> but with kids... that is too great a fear
<cprofitt> my grandfather and father both ran their own businesses
<cprofitt> but I got to see the 'lean' times... and it tore them apart
<alourie> you've got to admire them though
<alourie> btw, starting a business doesn't mean leaving day job
<cprofitt> I do admire them
<cprofitt> I do have a business on the side...
<alourie> aha!
<cprofitt> made some good money some years
<cprofitt> I think the best was $12K extra
<alourie> wow!
<alourie> not that bad
<cprofitt> yeah... most years its 2-3K extra
<alourie> does it take a lot of time?
<cprofitt> but with the kids I do not put a lot of time in on it
<alourie> :-)
 * alourie thinks him and cprofitt should stop typing and move to telepathy
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> the 2-3K is about 4 extra hours a month
<alourie> that's good though
<cprofitt> yeah
<cprofitt> I charge $70/hour for the outside work
<alourie> what kind of work do you do?
<cprofitt> moslty sys admin type stuff... recovering data from servers, migrating data between old machine and new machine, but the best year I did a custom piece of software
<alourie> oh...programming?
<cprofitt> Yeah... I used to do .net programming C#/ASP.net
<alourie> ok
<alourie> never touched that stuff
<cprofitt> the custom app was a customer relations / job tracking application
<alourie> nice
<cprofitt> now I am slowly trying to learn Python
<alourie> why slowly?
<cprofitt> the majority of the customer relations app was the database backend and understanding their workflow
<cprofitt> slowly -- I learned .net when I had no kids...
<cprofitt> python I am trying to learn with 3 kids
<alourie> wow, half a year ago I wouldn't understand what you're talking about
<alourie> now I do
<alourie> get youself a project at work that /must/ be done in python - it will help :-)
<cprofitt> before I had kids I had no concept of how much time kids take away from the free time pool either
<cprofitt> I am working with the loco directory right now
<cprofitt> so Python and Django I beleive
<alourie> great
<cprofitt> yeah... it feels good to do it
<alourie> I started writing a web game just to learn python. And Django
<cprofitt> when I first got involved it was my goal, but I found a realtively weak loco community and dedicated time to strengthening that
<alourie> got to some point ok, now I don't have time for it
<alourie> cprofitt: sorry to leave the conversation, but I must go. It's already quite late here
<alourie> I suggest to catch up next time about that QA school thingie
<cprofitt> have a good one alourie
<cprofitt> talk with you later
<pleia2> cjohnston: any idea why the juju charm school isn't going to be in -classroom?
<pleia2> they'd get a bigger audience that way
<pleia2> or jcastro ^^
<cjohnston> pleia2: no idea? jcastro ?
<jcastro> I wanted in #juju so people can idle there
<cjohnston> its not ubuntu-juju?
<jcastro> no
<cprofitt> gotta run folks... see you after dinner.
<jcastro> test test
<greg-g> pass pass
<akgraner> jcastro do you have a few now?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> akgraner: ok so I added the dates to the trello
<akgraner> yep saw that
<akgraner> jcastro,  so the game plan is 30 minute sessions for UOW right?
<akgraner> and fewer hours?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's in the spec iirc
<akgraner> ok - I missed that session and did subscribe to the BP  :-/
<akgraner> sorry
<akgraner> but I'll find it and look
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> just needing pointed in the right direction
<akgraner> needed
<akgraner> dang I can't type
<akgraner> jcastro, thanks!
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> I could have sworn, you were there.
<akgraner> nope
<akgraner> pleia2, told me about it
<akgraner> made a note to circle back around with you but sadly it didn't happen :-/
<akgraner> but we're good now
<akgraner> or rather I'm good :-)  you're like jcastro so you're awesome regardless....
<jcastro> jono: so like you could blog about guitars and people would still leave comments about unity.
<jono> jcastro, srsly
<jcastro> I tell that to craig all the time
<snap-l> jono: Word association time:
<jcastro> "If you are using mint then you don't need to talk to me NOW DO YOU."
<jono> lol
<jcastro> just kidding, craig is still with us.
<snap-l> Puppies (You're killing Linux with Ubuntu)
<jono> heh
<snap-l> Horseradish (You're killing Linux with Ubuntu)
<jono> it's funny how people think that using Mint is an objection to Ubuntu...it is Free Software, so that is awesome
<snap-l> Fork (UNITY IS TEH DESTROIER OF WURLDS)
<jono> if people move to a Mac or Windows, that is when I get bent out of shape
<jcastro> hey, we got rick_h back from arch, anything is possible
<snap-l> All I have to say is if you want to move back to Mac, be my guest
<snap-l> You're a real sadist if you use Macports
<jcastro> I unfriend people who move to macs.
<snap-l> it's like the ultimate punishment
<jcastro> Jill was like "ask Andrew and ken for their new addresses so we can send them xmas cards."
<jcastro> I was like "they're off the list."
<snap-l> hah
<jcastro> though that new macbook air looks sooooooo nice.
<jcastro> but asus has like an exact clone of it now, heh
<snap-l> Dude, it's a computer and a bread knife
<snap-l> What's not to love?
<jcastro> I am eyeballing the new Asus Transformer
<jcastro> the Prime
<jcastro> yeah they really call it that
<snap-l> I thought there was some ubu-trouble with the Transformer
<jcastro> not sure
<jcastro> It would be a tablet for me, I have a notebook already
<jcastro> though I might donate a PC and use my laptop for my new "desktop PC" and get an X120
<jcastro> snap-l: I really miss that form factor
<snap-l> jcastro: I shouldn't say that it works like a charm now, should I? :)
<jcastro> snap-l: You truly belong with us here in the clouds
<jcastro> I'm lando calrissian, I'm the administrator of this facility
<snap-l> Send down a ladder
<snap-l> Ready to step up
<snap-l> I'll even shave my head ala Lobot
<jono> man, I love slayer
<jono> they never stop being awesome
<jono> time for a coffee, brb
<jcastro> they never stop being the same song over and over and over and over
<snap-l> jcastro: whathehellwhydoyousaythatslayerdoesmorethanjustthesamesongover and over and OOOOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRR
<snap-l> OOOOOVEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR
<jcastro> I could play angel of death over and over
<jcastro> that's like one of the best riffs of all time
<jono> I love them
<jono> you are right though, it all sounds like slayer
<snap-l> If I want stuff that I can't play without practicing, I'll listen to Meshuggah
<snap-l> If I want a nice pair of metal loafers, I'll listen to Slayer.
<snap-l> http://outloud.fm/openmetalcast
<jcastro> cjohnston: hey
<jcastro> cjohnston: how do tags work on etherpad
<jcastro> if I mark something #blah
<jcastro> how do I get an index of #blah pages?
<jcastro> snap-l: don't laugh at me but .... I am on a big def leppard kick.
<jcastro> there, I said it.
<technoviking> jcastro: Gunter glieben glauchen globen
<snap-l> jcastro: Nothing wrong with that.
<snap-l> jcastro: http://outloud.fm/openmetalcast
<jcastro> yeah let's rock this
<cjohnston> uggh.. LC has taken over the summit page :-(
<cjohnston> jcastro: thats one of the things.. creating the ability to run multiple DIFFERENT summits
<cjohnston> jcastro: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/search?query=topic
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> it's not returning anything though
<cjohnston> dunno
<cjohnston> etherpad isnt my baby
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> AlanBell / Daviey ^
<jcastro> <<<---- EOD
<cjohnston> g'nite
<cjohnston> anyone know if its possible to remove google chat from the gmail page?
<pleia2> if you click on the chat bubble icon at the bottom it goes away
<cjohnston> hmm.. i dont see a chat bubble icon
<pleia2> should be black and at the bottom of the screen
<pleia2> assuming you're using new gmail layout
<cjohnston> i am
<AlanBell> jcastro: cjohnston yeah, that is sadly broken and was always in that version of etherpad :(
<jcastro> ok, so maybe etherpad-lite works
<pleia2> hm, maybe only black in my theme
<AlanBell> dunno if etherpad lite has hashtag searching, I will go check
<jono> jcastro, why isn't http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/13164681435/our-first-charm-school on cloud.ubuntu.com ?
<jcastro> jono: it is
<jcastro> jono: mark did it on cloud, I did it on planet
<jono> ahhh ok
<jono> cool
<jcastro> because I can't figure out how to unspam planet with cloud.u.c
<jono> but hand on, cloud.ubuntu.com is posted to planet
<jcastro> yeah, his announcement is different and did it a while after mine
<jono> jcastro, as I mentioned the other day, you should create a planet category feed for planet, and then all c.u.c goes to planet
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> but the thing is all custom
<jono> what is custom?
<cjohnston> pleia2: if i found what i think i found, i had to switch to dark for a minute
<jcastro> and I can't get ahold of daker
<cjohnston> ty
<jcastro> the feed for cloud.u.c
<jono> jcastro, if dakar has gone AWOL, ask someone internally to fix it
<jcastro> cloud.u.c only posts the "featured"  tag
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> I am trying
<jcastro> but I had to file RTs, etc.
<cjohnston> i believe its the middle of the night where daker is
<jcastro> it's in progress but the thing is kind of a mess with the tags, etc.
<jono> what do you mean a mess with tags?
<jcastro> you need to post it with "featured" to go on cloud.u.c
<jcastro> and planet for it to go on planet.
<jcastro> but there's no way to say "post this person's blog posts on cloud, unless they are on planet, then don't."
<jono> no, this is how we set it up:
<jono>  * everyone has a `cloud` category and `planet` category feed for their blog
<jono> all your cloud posts are in the `cloud` category which goes to c.u.c and is then syndicated to planet
<jono> all other posts are just in the `planet` category
<jcastro> but it doesn't do that
<jcastro> that's what I am trying to change
<jono> jcastro, that is how Ahmed set it up
<jono> it should work like that
<jcastro> if you post and tag it "cloud" it doesn't go onto cloud.ubuntu.com
<jono> ok, can I leave this with you to resolve?
<jcastro> yes, I am in the process of doing it
<cjohnston> pleia2: ty
<jono> well obviously the feeds would need updating to point to a cloud feed
<jcastro> we're basically getting rid of the "featured" tag
<jono> I suspect some of the feeds were not updated
<jono> yup
<jcastro> whichd doesn't make sense
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> no, they're all updated
<jcastro> I did all that
<jcastro> all I need to do is fix the custom php thing, which I need IS to do
<jcastro> because it's doing some custom thing I wasn't aware of and had to figure out
<jono> what needs to be fixed?
<jono> this should be as simple as just pointing a set of cloud category feeds to c.u.c
<jono> are you saying there is another step?
<jcastro> it isn't
<jcastro> it's not normall wordpress
<jcastro> the front page is like a custom php page
<jono> *sigh*, I was pretty explicit with Ahmed about how this should have worked
<jcastro> that says "put things in the featured tag on the front page"
<jono> oh I see
<jcastro> I am changing that to just be "cloud"
<jono> thanks
<jcastro> which is what it's supposed to be
<jcastro> it's like some custom theme thing
<jono> please don't block on dakar, ask ISD to help if needed
<jono> I hear we have someone on the inside for a few weeks ;-)
<jcastro> well, we couldn't figure out which file it was in until today
<cjohnston> jcastro: is this an easy fix or somethign complicated?
<jcastro> it's an easy fix
<jcastro> guys, I'm not an idiot
<cjohnston> i was going to offer assistance.. but if it was comlpicated i dont have time right now
<jcastro> it's all custom themes, with multiple version dumped into wp and I don't have any access to the filesystem and editing is locked down in the thing
<cjohnston> gotcha
<jono> jcastro, no one is suggesting you are an idiot
<jcastro> anyway, it's all in the spec
<jcastro> it doesn't work how people think it works
<jcastro> when I am done cleaning out the tags I will post "you should use these tags" to the proper lists.
<jono> thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-23
<czajkowski> jono: go to bed!
<czajkowski> aloha
<jono> czajkowski, hey!
<jono> I will do soon :-)
<jono> wrapping some bits up
<czajkowski> bunring the candles at both ends! :)
<czajkowski> looneybin
<czajkowski> there was a houseparty above us that woke me upa t 4am am awake since then it's going to be a long day
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> g'day dholbach
<dholbach> hey pleia2
<alourie> good morning
<czajkowski> pleia2 cant sleep?
 * jussi waves to the channel
<czajkowski> morning jussi
<jussi> hows things czajkowski? hows hte back going?
<czajkowski> grand due back op late jan early feb i think
<czajkowski> as long as it doesnt clash with fosdem
<czajkowski> speaking at an oss conf in april in scotland
<czajkowski> jussi all set for baby ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: sleep is complicated lately :)
<czajkowski> i know the feeling :(
<dholbach> jcastro, you updated the UDW and the UOW events
<dholbach> jcastro, things look a bit broken now (only 3 days, events duplicated)
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand what's going on
<jussi> czajkowski: yep, all set :) quite excited about it all tbh
<pleia2> jussi: yay :)
<pleia2> about a month to go?
<jussi> pleia2: yep - 6th jan :D
<pleia2> :D
<jussi> its really quite funny if it comes on the due date - thats our engagement day
<czajkowski> jussi: aww
<jussi> we both cracked up laughing when the doctor told us :D
<czajkowski> interesting site http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/
<jussi> anyone know how to get outlook style calendars to an app in ubuntu using gcal? ie. I want people listed next to each other - like this: http://itadmin.creative.auckland.ac.nz/faq/software/microsoft/outlooksharing/11-sharedCalendarInPlace.jpg
<jussi> czajkowski: yes, interesting stuff there
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> 7:00am for the Ask Mark session
<jussi> bkerensa: youll have to go to bed late then....
<jussi> :P
<bkerensa> jussi: Well considering it is 1:13am right now... I would likely have to start drinking Peets coffee right now and cross my fingers that I did not fall asleep until after 7am
<bkerensa> heh
<pleia2> power naps!
<pangolin> ^
<bkerensa> pleia2: :D Are you going to be there :D
<jussi> pleia2: thats what you are doing, right?
<jussi> :D
<bkerensa> Maybe if I put a note on my whiteboard asking my fiancee to wake me up abruptly :D
<pangolin> Honey! Please wake me up before you leave for work, there is an argument on the internet I want to read. Love ya!!!
<pleia2> bkerensa: doubtful, Ask Mark sessions are fun to watch the first time because it's such a zoo, but I'm over it ;)
<jussi> pleia2: When is Ubuntu going to release a phone, I want to buy one. Why wont ubuntu use gnome shell. :P
 * jussi hugs pleia2
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> lol
 * pleia2 hugs
<jussi> you know, this sales lark is hard work... :/ Takes organisation... :)
<pleia2> ok, time to put away the computer for the evening, night all
<bkerensa> gnight pleia2 :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: nn
<bkerensa> Time to go count sheep gnight
<daker> hello jcastro
<jussi> daker: again, his middle of night :/
<pangolin> when is this ask mark thingy?
<pangolin> how much time till it starts?
<jussi> pangolin: never, you are banned! :P
<pangolin> but I have a ubuntu tattoo. I can'tr be banned
<pangolin> -r
<daker> jussi, LoL
<pangolin> daker: careful, he is being a meany
<dholbach> huats_, regarding the call today: I don't really have anything new to report - I got busy with lots of other stuff :-/
<dholbach> huats_, if you don't have anything, I guess we can skip it
<huats_> dholbach: oh I wanted to ask you the same:)
<huats_> so let's postpone it
<huats_> next week
<huats_> but let's have a meeting for sure next week
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> thanks huats_
<huats_> thanks dholbach !
<Tm_T> hi all
<snap-l> Good $LOCALTIME
<Tm_T> $LOLCATTIME ?
 * Tm_T hides
<AlanBell> anyone got a good question lined up for sabdfl?
<snap-l> Boxers or briefs?
<snap-l> Other than that, I got nothin'
<AlanBell> that is a better question than some
<snap-l> Oh, like the rambling questions?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I just found about this channel through Jono's latest post
<AlanBell> hi
<kamilnadeem> AlanBell: Hi
<popey> welcome kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> popey: Hi Alan
<kamilnadeem> I want to mention the need of updating the Ubuntu offical derivatives sites
<kamilnadeem> Kubuntu use screenshots from kde 4.3 or something, mentions openoffice instead of libreoffice , and the general theme is archaic
<kamilnadeem> Please don't consider me being rude
<AlanBell> not rude at all kamilnadeem, got a link?
<kamilnadeem> AlanBell: yes 1min
<kamilnadeem> here http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<kamilnadeem> People have developed this notion that Canonical and Ubuntu team don't care about its variants(which we know isn't true) but such things don't help in changing the image
<kamilnadeem> I had read somewhere that Xubuntu site updation was being folowed and suggestions were invited(not that I am creative enough to give any) :-)
<AlanBell> jussi: who runs the kubuntu.org website (the not-a-wiki bit)?
<popey> riddell isnt it?
<jussi> I think ryanakca does it
<popey> file bugs
<jussi> yes, file bugs and follow up in #kubuntu-devel
<kamilnadeem> popey: Sir are you saying it to me?
<popey> to anyone
<popey> if there are problems with the website, file bugs to let the maintainers know
<AlanBell> kamilnadeem: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-website
<AlanBell> file bugs there
<kamilnadeem> Ok mam, will ddefinetly do.
<kamilnadeem> definitely*
<dholbach> jcastro, around?
<czajkowski> hmm
<kamilnadeem> Done
<kamilnadeem> here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/893997
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 893997 in kubuntu-website "The Kubuntu sites is archaic(both in content and design), an updation is must. " [Undecided,New]
<kamilnadeem> Will be taking your leave now
<kamilnadeem> Take care everyone
<jcastro> dholbach: yo
<jcastro> Ask Mark in 1:10 btw folks!
<dholbach> jcastro, I got two google calendar updates for the tuition weeks we discussed yesterday
<dholbach> and I can't figure out why the dates changed now
<jcastro> tuition weeks?
<jcastro> oh oh
<jcastro> during UDS
<dholbach> UOW and UDW
<jcastro> we made the weeks 3 days
<jcastro> tuesday, wed, and thurday
<jcastro> it's the same amount of sessions
<jcastro> just longer in each day but shorter week
<dholbach> I had no idea
<jcastro> so that it doesn't ruin our entire week
<jcastro> yeah, it's in the BPs I should have told you guys
<jcastro> I told bacon for the summaries
<jcastro> but he must have forgot
<dholbach> so maybe it'd be Ubuntu Developer Days (UDD) ;-)
<jcastro> yeah but renaming it would be a pain
<dholbach> yeah
<jcastro> dholbach: I made ads for each week too
<dholbach> oh yeah? where are they? :)
<mainerror> dholbach: Guess. Where could they be? :D
<jcastro> http://i.stack.imgur.com/gMMcD.png
<jcastro> but I need one for app developer week
<dholbach> excellent
<jcastro> I was going to blog them all at once
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<dholbach> sweet
<jcastro> http://i.stack.imgur.com/mYVNF.png
<jcastro> http://i.stack.imgur.com/0nj2n.png
<dholbach> I'll mention it in tomorrow's dev update as well
<jcastro> yeah just stick the ad right on it
<jcastro> with a link to the wiki page
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> ok, late late lunch time
<jcastro> I need someone to do one for app developer week
<dholbach> thanks again jcastro
<jcastro> and we'll be set.
<jcastro> dpm: people who are interested in localized cd images, is there a list or IRC they can go to?
<dpm> jcastro, no, we don't. You can direct them to me and to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout for now
<czajkowski> we'll need a ask dpm page yet for translation queries like ask jorge :)
<jcastro> YEAH.
<czajkowski> as usually my first point of call is ask dpm
 * dpm hugs czajkowski
<AlanBell> dpm: what is the benefit of doing an en_GB iso over just selecting the UK in regional settings on installation?
<dpm> AlanBell, let me come back to you later on, on a call right now
<maco> I think it's of more benefit to the languages for which we don't ship language packs on the cd, because for them, they have to install in a foreign language, then grab their real language later
<AlanBell> ah, right
<jcastro> AlanBell: the tool lets you add other bits too
<jcastro> like, local bookmarks, etc.
<jcastro> 40 minutes until Ask Mark!
<jussi> jcastro: did daker get onto you?
<akgraner> jcastro are you set for the session? Have all the help ya need etc?
<jcastro> jussi: hmm?
<jcastro> akgraner:
<jcastro> I think I'll be fine
<jcastro> pending I don't get confused with the bot
<akgraner> jcastro, great figured you would be but wanted to ask
<jussi> jcastro: daker has been after you for the last few days.
<jcastro> jussi: oh, I have pinged him but haven't gotten responses
<jussi> jcastro: you seem to keep misisng him. perhaps a memo is in order :D
<jussi> [12:40:22] <daker> hello jcastro
<jussi> [12:41:05] <jussi> daker: again, his middle of night :/
<jcastro> weird, I didn't get notifications in my irc client
<jcastro> oh well, whatever, I'll sort it, thanks for the ping
<jcastro> 25 minutes until ask mark!
<jcastro> akgraner: how do I check that the instructor bot thing is set up?
<jcastro> like, that it will voice me and mark, etc.
<akgraner> mark sure the calendar has you listed by your IRC nicks
<akgraner> one as instructor and one as helper
<akgraner> and it will automatically voice you
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> it does not
<jcastro> like
<akgraner> based on the start times you have set
<jcastro> Instructor: sabdfl
<jcastro> Helper: jcastro
<jcastro> like that?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> but not until the class is due to start
<jcastro> right
<akgraner> unless you have it set to start earlier
<akgraner> it will also tell us in -backstage if one of you is missing from -classroom
<akgraner> about 10 mins before the session starts
<akgraner> jcastro I see the issue  - this has to be on the learning events calendar
<akgraner> one sec let me fix it
<akgraner> jcastro ok it's fixed
<jcastro> oh
<akgraner> look on the learning events calendar - 3rd calendar down on the fridge list
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> amber
<jcastro> can we make this more complicated?
<jcastro> this seems too easy
<jcastro> ...
<akgraner> Sure we can
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> what we need is a calendar council
<akgraner> and meetings about meetings
<akgraner> and self licking ice cream cones and more
<jcastro> dholbach: can you generate a graph of calendar meetings?
<akgraner> so anything that takes place in -classroom has to be on the learning events calendar for classbot to work
<akgraner> nothing complicated  - it's all on the wiki  :-)
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> I'll fix that calendar this weekend with the Ubuntu Weeks Stuff
<akgraner> which was why I was asking for the changes etc
<akgraner> so I was going to make sure the dates were set and the new times were final  - then populate the learning events calendar with place holders
<jussi> btw, the survey summaries and stuff are not being done by me, Juha is taking care of them
<nigelb> jcastro: you should join backstage as well.
<dpm> AlanBell, I'm done with the call now, but I think Jorge and Mackenzie already answered the question, right? In summary, for en_GB it's still interesting for the other bits that can be localized
<dpm> apart from the language
<dpm> I mean language pack installation
<dholbach> jcastro, no
<dpm> jcastro, dholbach: davidpitkin is asking me which Ubuntu communication channels users can subscribe to stay up to date. He's more interested in the general user rather than someone wanting to stay up to date with any particular community (e.g. developers, cloud). I was going to tell him about:
<dpm> - The Ubuntu Planet
<dpm>  - The Fridge
<AlanBell> thanks dpm
<dpm> - UWN
<dpm> - The Ubuntu Facebook page
<dpm> - anything else I've forgotten?
<nigelb> Don't we have twitter as well?
<jcastro> man he is fast today
<dpm> nigelb, do we? (/me does not follow it, checking it out now...)
<dpm> argh, we do, and we've got one for the planet too
<dpm> anything else I've forgotten anyone?
<dholbach> dpm, ubuntu-announce mailing list?
<dholbach> Ubuntu has a feed on G+ too
<dpm> ah, good ones, thanks
<popey> AlanBell: uupc in the podcast client shipped on the CD :D
<jussi> Im hanging out if anyone feels like a chat :)
<jussi> aww everyone either hates me or is busy :(
<AlanBell> popey: that should be on the default iso anyhow
<popey> hah
<popey> file a bug ☺
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<Pendulum> jono: just send out the e-mail. Let me know if there's anything else you need from me.
<jcastro> akgraner: ok waiting for the logs to refresh
<jcastro> and then we can mark Ask Mark as D O N E.
<jono> thanks Pendulum
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> you don't have to wait for the logs to refresh to add the link
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/mmte3/logs_from_todays_ask_mark_qa_on_irc/
<jcastro> if you're on reddit, upvote please
<jcastro> forums done
<jcastro> wiki updated
 * jcastro drags that card into the DONE column
<jcastro> smoke if you got em!
<akgraner> jcastro - nice ad hoc jujuj general session you got going on there
<daker> jcastro, yo
<jcastro> daker: hey, what's your email?
<jcastro> daker: you didn't push the theme fix to your branch, so I had lamont fix it locally
<jono> so how are things doing in here?
<jono> Pendulum, hey
<jono> can you send me a list of the blueprints too?
<jono> thanks!
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<bkerensa> :) Moving some EC2's around brb
<alourie> hello there
<Pendulum> popey: do you know who dressed as persia for the UDS Friday night?
<popey> Pendulum: oh, i cant remember, but I did find it funny ☺
<czajkowski> I forgot that
<czajkowski> the hulk was by far the best - followed by some dude in a hot dog
<popey> Beefy miracle!
<jono> dpm, just give me two mins, wrapping a call with dholbach
<dpm> jono, no worries
<dpm> wrapping up a call myself
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dpm> jono, ok, coming over
<dholbach> alright my friends - calling it a day - see you all tomorrow
<Pendulum> jono: sorry, was on a call. Sent now
<jono> Pendulum, thanks!
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/11/23/google-tashout/
<jcastro> is there a way to get a link to an event from gcal so I can put it on the wiki page
<jcastro> like "click to put me in your calendar!"
<popey> jcastro: make the event public (in the detail of the event) and then there is a 'publish event' link
<popey> which gives you something like this:-
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747340/
<jono> czajkowski, hey
<jcastro> perfecto
<jcastro> thanks popeys
<jono> popey, looks like you are going to Vienna too
<popey> I am
<popey> flight booked
<jono> should be interesting :-)
<jono> I am curious to see what the deal is on the Sat
<popey> heh, me too
<popey> no clue
<jono> falling back into each other's arms or something
<jono> lol
<jono> singing around a piano
<jono> lol
<popey> *blink*
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> popey: ok one more thing
<jcastro> how to tell moin to just use that html?
<jcastro> the juju moin has html on so I just need to do the "this is real html moin" thing
<jcastro> found it!
<jcastro> popey: thinkup charm is almost ready
<jcastro> needs like 2 more things
<czajkowski> jono: looking for me ?
 * popey has to google what thinkup is
<jono> czajkowski, yup
<jcastro> popey: your own hosted backup of all your social media content
<jono> is there any chance you could drop me an email summarizing the goals and work for the LoCo Council and loco.ubuntu.com in 12.04?
<jcastro> basically, backs up your twitter, G+, etc. all that.
<jono> maybe you can work with cjohnston to gather this content
<czajkowski> jono: grand job
<czajkowski> will do
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> I'm looking for some of the action items from bp
<popey> oooooo
<czajkowski> but cant find them
<popey> like the sound of that
<jcastro> popey: it's one of  Gina Trapani's projects
<czajkowski> I know I was actioned stuff to blog on locoteams but for the life of me I cant find the bp
<jcastro> it's badass
<popey> I like backups!
<greg-g> yeah, I like thinkup, not only because of backed-up tweets but also for analytics (we just started using it at work during our fundraising campaign this year)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> it's pretty awesome, and we really needed it
 * greg-g nods
<jcastro> it's the social de-silo-er basically
<greg-g> kind-of
 * jcastro does some hand wazy mdz-like thing
<greg-g> haha
<jcastro> something about freedom
<greg-g> andn such
<jcastro> and keeping a copy of every email I have ever sent for the last 20 years
<greg-g> what was the robin williams movie where he edited people's memories after they died?
<greg-g> (robin williams, right?)
<jcastro> greg-g: when someone connects it to google's API things for data portability ...
<jcastro> then it will be huge
<greg-g> The Final Cut, btw, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364343/ (re: saving every email ever sent)
<inetpro> jono: nice blog posting "Behind The Canonical Community Team"
<technoviking> ugh, Microsoft Sharepoint may be the worst design software ever
<bkerensa> technoviking: Why would you use it?
<technoviking> bkerensa: work was using it before I got the job, not can't get them off it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Alfresco :P
<cjohnston> jcastro: http://chrisjohnston.org/2011/ubuntu-community-web-project-global-jam   you had better join us this time! we need your good juju!
<jcastro> we need to talk about the sprint you want yo
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> Kinda waiting on nigel and mhall119 to be around too
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> let's do it this week
<jcastro> tick tock
 * jcastro points to the clock
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> jcastro: You counting down the hours till Turkey?
<jcastro> not so much
<jcastro> more like "crap I have to get this done before tomorrow"
<jcastro> cjohnston: plan is to reset the line on friday right?
<cjohnston> correct
<jcastro> bbiab, caffeine break
<cjohnston> Bring me some
<technoviking> bkerensa: got a turkey brineing at home now.
<pleia2> technoviking: ooh, can I come over for thanksgiving?
<technoviking> sure, there is plenty nd then I won't have leftovers:)
<pleia2> hehe
<jono> thanks inetpro
<bkerensa> jono: Looks like Chuck has been spotted http://j.mp/ChuckDoesPlymouth
<jono> haha
<jono> nice!
<jono> cjohnston, hey
<jono> did you get a chance to speak to czajkowski to summarize LoCo content for a post I want to do?
<mainerror> jono: Since you basically answered this question in your stream today I think you should write a quick answer so the rest of the community knows too. http://askubuntu.com/questions/80772/whats-the-deal-with-all-these-chuck-montages
<mainerror> :)
<jono> mainerror, will do
<mainerror> Thanks, that is awesome!
<cjohnston> jono: no
<cjohnston> jono: she was having dinner iirc
<jono> cjohnston, np
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping me when you have time.. im at work today tho, so we will see
<jcastro> jono: I FOUND WALDO: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Precise/i-hnNTtfV/0/X2/20111102-145500-UDSPrecise-X2.jpg
<cjohnston> lol
 * jcastro is about to EOD.
<jcastro> jono: last call for alcohol!
<cjohnston> i want some
<jcastro> enjoy your cooked dinosaurs tomorrow everyone!
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> omnomnom dinosaurs
<cjohnston> we have turkey day on Saturday at the station too.. yay
<jono> jcastro, mmm time for a beer
<technoviking> Happy Thanksgiving to USAers, Happy Thursday to the rest of you:)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-24
<JoaoSantana> jono, jcastro Hey, horsemen!
<jcastro> hi!
<JoaoSantana> jcastro, you answered me today, on jono's blog post about the community team plans for precise.
<pleia2> cjohnston: shall I accept this not-canonical invite to etherpad?
<cjohnston> yes
<pleia2> voila
<cjohnston> just one more place to get a few people hopefully
<cjohnston> since they arent letting us open it up
<pleia2> ah
<cjohnston> any other teams you can think of?
<pleia2> no, but I'll let you know if I do
<cjohnston> ty
<bkerensa> cjohnston: What is this etherpad notice? :D
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<alourie> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, good morning
<dholbach> dpm, sollen wir gleich mal ein bisschen telefonieren? :)
<dholbach> oder "abhängen"?
<dpm> dholbach, wir können abhängen, aber diesmal ohne Schnurrbart ;)
<dholbach> genau
<dpm> gib mir 2 Minuten
<dholbach> dpm, klar, kein Problem - ich hab den Hangout schon mal gestartet
<dpm> ok, ich bin gleich da
<dpm> (dauert noch...)
<dholbach> dpm, danke
<dpm> dholbach, gerne
<jussi> o/
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): OpenWeek, UDS prep, WI's, Blueprints for UDS || dholbach's channel: http://goo.gl/9xNTd || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<czajkowski> dholbach: any idea where all the action items from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-roundtables  are ?
<dholbach> czajkowski, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19441/community-roundtables/ maybe?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> dholbach: that's one of them alright
<czajkowski> I know I was assigned a ton of blogging in some blueprint
<czajkowski> and for the life of me I am blind to it
<Pendulum> czajkowski: there was blogging in the recognition blueprint, is that what you're thinking of?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-better-recognizing-community-contributions ?
<AlanBell> wonder if we should make work items less of an ugly hack
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ahhh
<czajkowski> Pendulum: thats it
<czajkowski> thanks
<Pendulum> np
<czajkowski> it's now down on the burn down chart so was trying to find it
<cjohnston> bkerensa: i dont know what your referring to
<cjohnston> happy turkey day
<AlanBell> cjohnston: a heap of people got notified that not-canonical and similar groups had accepted the invite to the etherpad group
<AlanBell> which would be what bkerensa was referring to
<ashams> jcastro, can you help me with this: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=18324 I don't know why it's so frozen.
<popey> ashams: i suspect that UDS got in the way, and the person that ticket is assigend to is on holiday I think
<ashams> popey, ah I got it
<ashams> that's a holiMonth though :P
<ashams> can some1 reassign it?
<ashams> pleeeeeease :D
<popey> well, your request should really go to the forums people
<ashams> popey, ok I'll try this, Thank you
<popey> I have reassigned it for you..
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<bkerensa> Hapy Thanksgiving to all the Yanks in here ;)
<JoaoSantana> hi all!
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-25
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> سلام
<nigelb> Guten Morgen dpm
<nigelb> (did I get the spelling right?)
<dpm> നമസ്കാരം nigelb
 * nigelb is blown away
<nigelb> That. Was. Epic.
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> dpm: سلام to you too
<dholbach> നമസ്കാരം I can't read :)
<dpm> it's hello in Malayalam :)
<dholbach> nice
<alourie> good morning
<dpm> morning alourie
<laoshi> ⰄⰑⰁⰓⰋ ⰄⰅⰐⰠ
<dholbach> dpm, I just started the discussion around renaming the guide
<dpm> ah, cool
<dholbach> jcastro, can you explain to me how the UOW schedule is going to look like for a 3-day event?
<dholbach> so I can reuse it for UDW :)
<dholbach> jcastro, nevermind, figured it out
<nigelb> dholbach: In case you didn't, shorter sessions :)
<dholbach> nigelb, I just started earlier and finished later :)
<nigelb> :)
<Pendulum> dholbach: theoretically things should be in 30 minute slots now (with people having the option to take more than one slot if they need an hour)
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> hmhmhmhmhmhmhm
<Pendulum> but I suspect it's going to be a trial and error thing in some ways
<Pendulum> (I can see how it'll work well for some weeks and less well for others)
<dholbach> it might invite more folks to give sessions, as it's less of a commitment to do only half an hour
<dholbach> and make the whole thing more fast-paced
<Pendulum> yeah
<dholbach> I'll update in a bit
<Pendulum> I was thinking where it'll be trickier are some of the tutorials or wider subjects (for example when I was doing User Day sessions on accessibility, I often ran out of time or came close to doing so)
 * AlanBell thinks the open weeks should be marketed way more
<popey> +1
<AlanBell> posters on the tube, TV ads, banners dragged by aircraft, that kind of thing
<AlanBell> well, perhaps not quite that, but we end up building one of the biggest Free Software conferences in the world, with loads of speakers, high value content and we don't market it like you would market Fossdem or Oggcamp or whatever
<nigelb> *whee*
<nigelb> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-P1QGdf9aGBg/Ts91wnc22JI/AAAAAAAACEM/VJhbcTMZFQI/s1600/mozcamp-asia-2011.jpg
<Pendulum> I have trouble thinking of UOW as a conference because IMO conferences are about much more than the presentations and it's the side things that make a conference a conference for me
<AlanBell> nigelb: second row, 4th from the left?
<Pendulum> so networking and the side chatter
<Pendulum> but certainly it's a training week
<nigelb> AlanBell: I don't even know where the rows start, but I'm in an Orange T-shirt ;)
<AlanBell> oh, bright orange near the back on the left? I got it totally wrong then
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> Yeah, that one.
<AlanBell> Pendulum: yeah, I understand it is not the same, but I think the marketing resources should be similar to a real world event with a comparable speaker list, and right now I don't think it is
<Pendulum> I think it has to become more accessible to a real world audience. IRC is very geek-oriented
<Pendulum> and I even know some geeks who don't use it because they find it confusing or too distracting
<Pendulum> and while lernid has made it easier, it's not always possible to use (especially if one is trying to access from work as many UOW attendees do)
<AlanBell> IRC is a bit geeky, "teh internetz" isn't so much
<AlanBell> it is a text only conference, with a great speaker lineup
<AlanBell> maybe a dedicated glossier web client for #ubuntu-classroom would help
<Pendulum> if there was a web interface closer to lernid (so could see both channels in one webpage without clicking back and forth, etc.) it might help
<AlanBell> http://www.digdang.com/media/images/its_a_whale_6424.jpg maybe something like this :)
<pangolin> hahaha
<AlanBell> something glossy, realtime, and more paragraphy, with less timestamps and nicks, maybe avatars
<Pendulum> *snort*
<nigelb> I just misread one of the words in AlanBell's list. *shudder*
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> I spotted nigelb in mozcamp-asia-2011.jpg
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: :)
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> duanedesign: :)
<nigelb> dholbach: UNPING :P
<nigelb> ... and I just pinged him twice :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: you had a good time at mozcamp?
<nigelb> duanedesign: Yep. It was more condensed than UDS.
<nigelb> I was running around making it to sessions.
<nigelb> I want a time machine for all conferences I attend.
<nigelb> Just to attend all the sessions.
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> nigelb: wow, i cant imaginee
<duanedesign> i usually spend several days after UDS just going back over all my notes so i can 'digest' everything
<nigelb> heh
<dholbach> nigelb, "OK" :)
 * nigelb hugs dholbach :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<cjohnston> mornin
<bkerensa> I keep hoping that some bad updates will come through soon because right now Precise Pangolin is running much to smooth considering it is in pre-alpha :D
<AlanBell> acessibility was rather broken last week, but that is fixed now
<AlanBell> fixed as in not completely broken when using with orca
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Only thing I have ran into is Software Center not seeming to work
<czajkowski> I noticed yesterday on my N machine my login screen is rather different from what it should be on a clean insall :/
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Running 12.04?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> my login screen in the center
<bkerensa> czajkowski: You mean the 11.10 login splash branding :D
<czajkowski> rather than to the left
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> Mine is to the left :D
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/7jee62
<popey> czajkowski: do you have the package lightdm-gtk-greeter installed?
<AlanBell> that looks more like gdm
<popey> yeah, looks like there's a gnome shell top to that
<czajkowski> popey: nope
<popey> is lightdm installed?
<czajkowski> popey: nope it's not insalled
<popey> thats why yours looks different
<czajkowski> I only noticed as the guy beside me in work the other day did a clean install and I saw the login screen
<czajkowski> popey: thanks will install now
<czajkowski> wonder why it didnt update during the upgrade
<czajkowski> popey: thank you
<AlanBell> do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<popey> yeah, actually thats the easy fix
<popey> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<popey> (with the hat)
<AlanBell> upgrades only pull in new stuff if you have ubuntu-desktop to pull them in for you
<czajkowski> ohhh lotta updates
<AlanBell> popey: what does the hat do?
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> yer a bunch of smart lads :)
<popey> installs the task
<popey> so will pull any dependants in
<popey> without the hat it will install the package
<popey> which wont
<AlanBell> ok, interesting
<popey> its a good way to make sure you're not missing some standard bits
<pangolin> TIL ^ are cool
<czajkowski> thanks for the tip
<pangolin> thank you popey :)
<czajkowski> reboot
<popey> pangolin: TIL?
<pangolin> today I learned
<popey> ah
<pangolin> that is a neat tip
<pangolin> How did you learn that one?
<popey> a developer told me ages ago
<dholbach> TIL = touched it last
<pangolin> I use it for today I learned :P
<dholbach> (whenever you ask who maintains <package XYZ> :-))
<popey> Time In Lieu
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/7jelpb
<czajkowski> no change
<popey> remove gdm
<popey> make sure lightdm and lightdm-gtk-greeter is installed
<czajkowski> gdm and gdm-guest-session ??
<czajkowski> remmove them both ?
<czajkowski> nm comes up as an option
<czajkowski> always scarey going near gdm had a bad experience before and had no login screen
<popey> i have no gdm packages installed
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<Pendulum> czajkowski: apologizes, but she lost her login screen
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/7jeuxe
<czajkowski> yay for mac so i can get on
<czajkowski> machine wont move past the above image :/
<AlanBell> does ctrl+alt+f1 get you to a terminal you can log in at?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye
<AlanBell> ok, that is a start
<AlanBell> try sudo service lightdm status
<AlanBell> and sudo service lightdm restart
<czajkowski> whoo that worked
<czajkowski> AlanBell: thanks
<czajkowski> wonder why it wouldnt work the first time though
<AlanBell> gosh
<czajkowski> restarted same thing
<czajkowski> :/
<AlanBell> I was just expecting that to give an error message that someone cleverer than me would understand :)
<nigelb> I wonder if there's a message is syslogs
<AlanBell> what was the output of service lightdm status?
<czajkowski> waiting
<AlanBell> "lightdm start/running, process 1422" or not like that
<czajkowski> nope nothign as helpful as that
<popey> i suspect the dm has not been set to auto start
<popey> reinstalling it is the quick and dirty way to fix that
<popey> sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<czajkowski> will give it a lash
<czajkowski> what could go wrong :)
 * AlanBell wonders if /etc/init/lightdm.conf exists
<czajkowski> restarting now
<czajkowski> will let you know in a tic
<kamilnadeem>  as suggested , I had filed the bug in Kubuntu-website. But it is lying dead there https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/893997. Now If some people at high ranks will bring it to attention then it will be great. Also another real life bug related to orange snap effect after using the worlspace swicther(https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/875557) has really left me perturbed . as I am in between writing my new
<kamilnadeem> blog post about 11.10 , not sure how to proceed with it now. :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 893997 in kubuntu-website "The Kubuntu sites is archaic(both in content and design), an updation is must. " [Undecided,New]
<popey> kamilnadeem:
<popey> bah!
<AlanBell> kamilnadeem: well probably ask in #kubuntu
<popey> kamilnadeem: that ^^
<nigelb> Try to find ryanca.
<nigelb> I think he's the Kubuntu website guy.
<czajkowski> AlanBell: so when you run service lightdm status
<czajkowski> result is
<czajkowski> lightdm stop/waiting
<nigelb> Did you try the reinstall?
<AlanBell> ok, so it isn't running
<czajkowski> nigelb: done
<popey> and rebooted?
<czajkowski> then restarted and still no login
<nigelb> Drat.
<popey> bah
<czajkowski> indeed
<kamilnadeem> yeah might as well do that in #kubuntu(doing just that), also are you people facing that orange snap bug after using works space switcher?
<czajkowski> so tempted to walk over to millbank and go  bickies and coffee for who ever fixes this
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> czajkowski: does /etc/init/lightdm.conf exist?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: just waiting on login 2 ticks
<czajkowski> this is why me adn removing stuff is a bad idea :( I break things
<popey> this is why removing ubuntu-desktop is bad
<popey> and people still do it
<popey> and people still tell them its okay "works fine here"
<popey> and then 6 months later they're not around and we fix it
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye tis here
<AlanBell> popey: if you remove ubuntu-desktop then you are not running ubuntu really
<kamilnadeem> :)
<AlanBell> ok, so that bit exists, but upstart isn't up-starting it :(
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> its misbehaving
<AlanBell> oh, does /etc/init/gdm.conf or something gdm ish exist?
<czajkowski> lemmie see
<czajkowski> it does indeed
<AlanBell> and you uninstalled gdm
<czajkowski> I did
<JanC> AlanBell: I have gdm.conf but upstart starts lightdm just fine
<AlanBell> I would move that to your home or something (I tend not to delete stuff like that)
<czajkowski> I autoremoved it
<AlanBell> JanC: yeah, I have gdm.conf too actually, maybe this is not a productive line of enquiry
<JanC> czajkowski: what does /etc/X11/default-display-manager say?
<JanC> if it says gdm and you removed gdm, that would probably cause trouble  ;)
<AlanBell> s/say/contain/
<JanC> right ☺
<AlanBell> mine is /usr/sbin/lightdm
<JanC> I think a dpkg-reconfigure of any DM package will probably update that file (as should do an uninstall, I suppose?)
<czajkowski> bugger it says lightgm
<kamilnadeem> have posted about in Kubuntu IRC and might as well going to boot into my Kubuntu 11.10 install, Tc.
 * czajkowski peers at her machine 
<czajkowski> I think it likes to drive me batty
<JanC> also, maybe one of the "start-conditions" in /et/init/lightdm.conf is not fulfilled...
<czajkowski> paste.ubuntu.com/749282
<JanC> hm, is dbus started at the point that lightdm isn't started yet?
<JanC> although it could be any of the other required events...
<AlanBell> the millbank+cookies idea is looking good
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye but who
<czajkowski> pretty sure the design team cant help :)
<AlanBell> sudo dpkg reconfigure lightdm
<AlanBell> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm even
<AlanBell> as JanC said that probably doesn't do much more than set /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<JanC> czajkowski: one thing you could do to help find the issue is boot with the option "--verbose" added to the kernel parameters (e.g. in grub)
<JanC> that should log all upstart events...
<czajkowski> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing
<czajkowski> dpkg-maintscript-helper: warning: environment variable DPKG_MAINTSCRIPT_PACKAGE missing
<czajkowski> oh dear
<JanC> hm...
<popey> thats normal
<popey> i get that
 * JanC has to go now, back in 30-45 min  ☺
<czajkowski> JanC: toodles
<czajkowski> I'm sure it's something I'm doing or not doing is the issue. for the time being I can log in if I go ctrl alt f1 and log in from there once I restart the lightdm
<duanedesign> jcastro: i am showing the juju charm school irc session is today. Should it be Dec. 2nd? (fridge calendar)
<akgraner> duanedesign, hmmm  - fixing he fridge is easy - let me find the original post
<akgraner> check the fridge now - I updated it based on the Dec 2nd, 1500 UTC date and time...
<akgraner> should be right now or at least match the announcement...
<jcastro> duanedesign: it is 2 december
<jcastro> which calendar was it on that was wrong?
<akgraner> jcastro the fridge - I just fixed it - since I was there anyway...
<duanedesign> \o/
<alourie> jcastro: would you mind a little chat?
<jcastro> what's up
<dholbach> anyone upgraded to precise already? :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: bkerensa has done so I think
<alourie> dholbach: sure thing
<alourie> why would you ask
<alourie> ?
<dholbach> as it's supposed to be more easily testable (as there's more people working on keeping it stable without packages breaking and stuff) and it's an LTS I was wondering if I should start testing it and playing around with it a lot earlier than usual :)
<czajkowski> I'll upgrade once I resolve my login inssue :)
<dholbach> oh? what's wrong there?
<alourie> dholbach: VM is for the rescue.
<alourie> I wouldn't upgrade my actual machine...
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<alourie> I like to keep them synced though
<czajkowski> gah could someone please tell randall that horse image is rather sickening
<czajkowski> please twice in two days now it's on planet Ubuntu
<JanC> czajkowski: it's not sure lightdm was ever started even (so you didn't really REstart it), that's why the upstart log could be useful
<hggdh> jcastro: what is this ubuntu-etherpad team? bugsquad got an invite, and I do not know yet for what
<jcastro> it's for access to the etherpad
<jcastro> IS had to add stuff since it was getting spammed
<jcastro> so we added people in teams
<hggdh> oh, OK
<hggdh> bugsquad is in
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great weekend everyone - big hugs!
<nigelb> g'nite and happy weekend dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye :)
<AlanBell> jcastro: cjohnston we should stop adding teams to that group, launchpad sends out loads of emails when invitations are accepted and I think most new requests will be from people outside of any group anyhow
<jcastro> I think there's like 19k people who have access to the etherpad now
<jcastro> that outta be enough
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I didn't want to fight with IS about that ticket.
<AlanBell> yes, now everyone in bugsquad would have been notified that the invitation was accepted
<nigelb> Or else we could have turned if off/made it an open team.
<jcastro> sucky
<AlanBell> nigelb: how is your node.js :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: sucky :P
<nigelb> I couldn't get npm to work.
<AlanBell> yay, so is mine
<cjohnston> AlanBell: i looked at recent joiners and added their teams
<AlanBell> cjohnston: ok, reasonable strategy
<cjohnston> thats y those two teams ere adeed
<cjohnston> were
<jcastro> anyone seen jono today or is he off?
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok your BP looks awesome dude
<jcastro> I sent it off to jono
<jcastro> cjohnston: you're resetting the line today for status.u.c?
<czajkowski> jcastro: not seen him on here today
<czajkowski> it's been rather quiet
<Pendulum> he did black friday shopping in the middle of the night
<Pendulum> I suspect he's sleeping
<czajkowski> what;s this sleep you talk of
 * JanC thinks he would hate "Black Friday shopping"  ;)
<bkerensa> dholbach: I'm using Precise as my default desktop already
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> greg-g: here you go dude
<jcastro> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/11/deploying-thinkup-to-the-cloud-with-juju/
<jcastro> a copy of all your social media thing
<jcastro> I know it's ironic doing it on EC2 for the example
<jcastro> but the idea makes sense.
<jcastro> is it me or is planet slow?
<bkerensa> jcastro: Likely because one of the blogs its syndicating is lagging bad
<bkerensa> jcastro: If someones server is thrashing and they have images in a post it can slow down planet load time by minutes
<AlanBell> planet won't load the images
<jcastro> well, one of them is my tumblr
<jcastro> the other is cloud.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> but a heap long feed will take a while to load
<bkerensa> AlanBell: What do you mean it wont load images? I have seen one blog on a .de with a 200 word post and image that makes planet take 3-4 mins to load
<AlanBell> http://www.planeta11y.org/
<AlanBell> is one I set up last week
<AlanBell> the planetvenus software just loads the rss and re-renders it with <img> tags pointing at the source images
<AlanBell> the image data does not flow to the server, but relative links in <img> and <a> tags do get rewritten as fully qualified URLS
<bkerensa> yeah hotlinking which is not good
<AlanBell> images might take the planet a while to load in a browser, but they do not intrinsically make the cron job take longer because it doesn't retrieve them
<AlanBell> there are rather a lot of feeds on planet ubuntu right now, it has to retrive each one in turn and run the xslt filters on the rss and validate the html and do other processing and pass it through a template then it assembles a static page that gets served
<bkerensa> AlanBell: I have kind of wondered.... Is planet not supposed to be Ubuntu related posts only? I noticed some odd stuff now and then that dont seem to be related to Ubuntu let alone FOSS
<AlanBell> it is the blogs of ubuntu members
<AlanBell> in theory
<AlanBell> there may well be some expired people in there and I was trying to audit and review that
<bkerensa> Ahh :)
<AlanBell> Planet Ubuntu is a window into the world, work and lives of Ubuntu developers and contributors.
<AlanBell> doesn't have to be 100% ubuntu related
<bkerensa> Ahh :)
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Separating_Content
<bkerensa> that always made me thought it did which is why I seperated my feed by category
<AlanBell> sure, some people only want their ubuntu specific posts aggregated
<bkerensa> I think I just misread the wiki :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-26
<MooDoo> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> MooDoo: fancy seeing you in here
<MooDoo> czajkowski: it sparked my interest :)
<bkerensa> anyone have any idea how to fix Unity launcher? :) I seem to have broke it... It will no longer launch so I have literally no GUI except for apps :P
<czajkowski> bkerensa: you running P aren't you
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Negative... I backed down to a clean install of Ocelot
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> could have sworn yesterday you said you were
<czajkowski> perhaps it was someone else
<bkerensa> but I tried doing this experimental unity modification and it broke Unity entirely
<czajkowski> ah fickle
<AlanBell> bkerensa: unity --reset
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Yeah I was running it yesterday.... Switched back today... A few to many apps were locking up
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Tried that :P
<AlanBell> unity 2d broken too?
<bkerensa> nope 2d works fine
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> mine was like that for a while :)
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> and it just sorted itself out?
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> it was an experimental compiz plugin that I eventually figured out how to remove altogether
<bkerensa> well webupd8 had this unity mod that lets you move launcher to bottom of the screen but it failwhaled and just killed by launcher.... So I reverted like it said and still no luck
<bkerensa> hmm
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I resolved my login screen issue
<czajkowski> I've not loged out :)
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> success :)
<bkerensa> key to fixing Unity if its borked = sudo apt-get remove unity ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install unity ubuntu-desktop
<bkerensa> :P
<MooDoo> bit heavy handed isn't it :D
<MooDoo> then again if it works :)
<alourie> bkerensa: I had unity 3d broken too
<bkerensa> :D
<alourie> Used compiz-manager to prolong start time for launcher to 300ms
<bkerensa> Ahh
<alourie> it got broken completely
<alourie> apparently, what happened is that there are some duplicated keys in compiz settings, so it decided to shut off unity plugin :-)
<alourie> started in 2D, reenabled the plugin - done
<alourie> it works now again (although, there were warnings regarding the duplicated keys, I ignored those)
<bkerensa> =/ I guess it is a sign when at 4am your trying to update a wiki status page about your push to doc and login.ubuntu.com returns a 500 error ;)
<head_victim> bkerensa: so it's not just me? I was having issues a little while ago again myself
<head_victim> Links from google searches would time out, etc.
<czajkowski> head_victim: you have mail :)
<head_victim> czajkowski: cheers :) Just googling how to request the one off banner and table cloth as we type
<czajkowski> its on the wiki
<czajkowski> or somewhere on my blog linking to the page
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/ApprovedTeamGift
<czajkowski> I need to update the wiki
<czajkowski> 2 ticks
<head_victim> I was 2 clicks away :)
<head_victim> No worries, I'll send those emails tonight to allow time for delivery
<czajkowski> head_victim: info@shipit.ubuntu.com  is the address to request
<czajkowski> head_victim:  you'll be able to get Pack A for Approved LoCo Teams
<head_victim> Yeah I just wasn't sure if there were precedents for events that weren't tied to a specific conference as we're doing it as a one off thing
<czajkowski> head_victim: nope for one off events but as it states it's at the discretion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences  following the sample email is a good idea
<czajkowski> has all of the information on there you need to give.
<czajkowski> hope that helps m
<head_victim> Cool, I'm sometimes a bit too tied up in making sure I'm doing it right and just need to do it.
<czajkowski> it's fine
<duanedesign> 'lo head_victim czajkowski
<czajkowski> duanedesign: howdy
<duanedesign> czajkowski: how are things across the pond today?
 * duanedesign just got up and is trying to decide what to do this morning
<czajkowski> yeah not bad, wrote a few chapters in a training manual for a mate, and did some testing
<czajkowski> now doing my Ubuntu work
<head_victim> Morning duanedesign I'm just thinking about going to bed
<duanedesign> i need to do a blog post...
<duanedesign> head_victim: sounds nice :)
<duanedesign> czajkowski: how is the new lineup on the Loco Council?
<czajkowski> grand
<duanedesign> czajkowski: keeping cprofitt in line :)
<czajkowski> :)
<head_victim> czajkowski: both requests off, this is the first time we're organising an install fest so it will be interesting to see how it goes.
<czajkowski> best of luck with it
<czajkowski> remember to blog and take pics :)
<head_victim> If there aren't any pictures it never happened
<czajkowski> indeed
<head_victim> And our method of allocating the event official photographer is usually decided by who brings the biggest camera.
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> we in ie share taking pics
<czajkowski> but what we did do was create one account for all pics to go on
<head_victim> We usually end up with several people taking pictures and I just coordinate to try and get them all uploaded and visible
<head_victim> The flickr is perfect because that links to the loco.u.c page
<czajkowski> which means they're all on http://pix.ie/ubuntuie
<czajkowski> which then goes to to LTP if we tag them
<head_victim> LTP is a great system like that
<MooDoo> that reminds me, i need to purchase a new camera
<cprofitt> alourie: ping
<alourie> cprofitt: pong
<alourie> hey
<MooDoo> evening all
<alourie> cprofitt: I have to leave now for few hours (and maybe go to sleep), so either ping me or email :-) thanks for the help
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-27
<bkerensa> :P I love it that our channel has two ubuntulog bots :) it must be for redundancy :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-19
<popey> inb4 morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi popey
<philipballew> popey  has skills to pay the bills
<popey> hmm?
<philipballew> popey, skills to pay the bills, means your really talented. At least here in America. In reference to your comment of getting in before Daniel
<popey> I appreciate the explanation .
 * popey goes to get more coffee
 * philipballew should probably use less American 90's slang.
<dholbach> does anyone know for when we planned all the 13.04 events? did we note dates down somewhere?
<czajkowski> dholbach: I wondered the same and checked through some etherpads and couldnt find any
<czajkowski> :/
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, pleia2: ^ do you remember?
<philipballew> dholbach, what events?
<dholbach> developer week, open week, global jam, and so on
<philipballew> yes
<philipballew> Its on one of the pads
<philipballew> I think. Ill look now
<dholbach> perfect, thanks a lot
<philipballew> dholbach, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21064/community-r-irc-workshops/
<philipballew> this what your looking for?
<dholbach> awesome, thanks philballew
<philipballew> np
<philipballew> So quiet in here this time of day.
<smartboyhw> philipballew, is it?
<philipballew> smartboyhw, well it seems that way
<cjohnston> 4
<daker> 5
<AlanBell> 6
<head_victim> 7?
<smartboyhw> 8?
<czajkowski> 9
<Pici> A
<daker> B
<smartboyhw> C
 * smartboyhw wonders what kind of game is this....
<czajkowski> timewasting
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, LOL
<dholbach> hum, for UDW we said 30th Jan - 1st Feb
<dholbach> that'd be Wed - Fri
<knome> UD½W
<dholbach> I think I'll move it to Tue - Thu instead
<dholbach> knome, I don't know if that's a complaint but the reasoning was that people felt that 1) the weeks we have were better if they were more condensed (especially with half-hour slots we offered) and were less prone to "getting old" and 2) we didn't want to rename the events as the names were quite popular already
<knome> sure, i'm just kidding :)
<dholbach> can anyone think of a reason why we might have wanted to have the event Wed-Fri? right now I think it was an oversight back then
<smartboyhw> dholbach, why don't we have it longer actually???
<smartboyhw> 4 days instead of 3
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: as it's hard enough to fill 3 days
<cjohnston> It was voted last cycle IIRC that 5 was too long and 3 was good
<cjohnston> with 30 minute slots
<czajkowski> and also if sessions are reduced from the 1hr to shorter will have more slots
 * smartboyhw hates 30-minute slots ...
<czajkowski> I hate talking on irc for 60 mins :)
<czajkowski> the 30 min slots are more ideal for people giving up their time also
<knome> 30min slots are fine; you have to plan about your session a bit, but it's quite good
<czajkowski> rather than an hour to fit in during their day
<dholbach> people can still book a double-session, many did
<knome> of course, that leaves a bit less time for comments and discussion, but that can always continue elsewhere
<dholbach> ok, moving to 29-31 Jan
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: we're starting UDW planning a bit earlire this time - could you imagine talking about something app related at UDW? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<mhall119> dholbach: dpm: are we going to still have a separate UADW?
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> somebody dug out http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21064/community-r-irc-workshops/ for me - I had to leave mid-way through the session
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach, yes, we're going to have UADW, but on air: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-r-app-developer-week-on-air
<dholbach> awesome
<mhall119> dholbach: dholbach I'd be happy to talk about developing the tools and such, things that are part of Ubuntu
<mhall119> the quickly reboot specifically
<dholbach> that'd be awesome
<mhall119> dholbach: were you thinking of a "how to write apps that run on Ubuntu"?
<mhall119> rather than "How to develop Ubuntu itself"
<dholbach> mhall119, I knew you'd have something to talk about, so I wanted to offer you the opportunity as one of the first :)
<mhall119> oh, one of the first? lucky me
<dholbach> mhall119, even if UDW will be more about "hacking on Ubuntu itself", it should still be interesting to hear something about the apps world
<dholbach> it's not like it's stuff from two different planets :)
<mhall119> dpm: would you like to do a general "how to write apps in Ubuntu"?
<mhall119> dholbach: when is UDW going to be?
<dpm> mhall119, I'm fine for any topic, that one seems like a good idea
<dholbach> mhall119, Tue 29th Jan - Wed 30th Jan - Thu 31st Jan
<dholbach> I updated the timetable page already
<mhall119> dholbach: maybe we can get someone to talk about online accounts and how to build custom providers and consumers?
<dholbach> great idea
<mhall119> dholbach: updated the timetable
<dholbach> sweet, thanks
<daker> why the heck we can't edit our comments on LP :(
<czajkowski> because it's not allowed and tere have been bugs filed about it
<czajkowski> but they dont want things edited
<daker> why, only comments...
<IdleOne> add a new comment if you need to edit something.
 * dholbach hugs dpm
<dpm> ;-)
<czajkowski> daker: because it meses up history also
<daker> ookkk
<czajkowski> daker: I can hide a comment if needed if it contains info you dont want out there
<czajkowski> we get that a lot
<daker> no no that's good
<czajkowski> pm me the comment you want hidden so
<jcastro_> dpm: dholbach: did you guys see the blog post on that guy charging for uberwriter?
<dholbach> no
<jcastro_> http://wolfvollprecht.de/blog/why-uberwriter-is-not-gratis-in-the-usc-/
<jcastro_> the bits about the free software queue/ARB explains a bit there
<dholbach> alright, I've got to go - have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow
<czajkowski> Code of conduct V 2.0 is out folks
<mhall119> \o/
<czajkowski> cjohnston: do you have a new role to do with feature freeze annoucements?
<czajkowski> many peope are still using milestones in LP as that is what they ened for their worktimes to show under the LP page btw
<czajkowski> we've had many requests about this already since UDS
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I think your talking about Milestones: raring-updates, ubuntu-13.04, ubuntu-13.04-beta-2, ubuntu-13.04-beta-1, ubuntu-13.04-feature-freeze, ubuntu-13.04-month-4, ubuntu-13.04-alpha-2, ubuntu-13.04-month-3, ubuntu-13.04-month-2, ubuntu-13.04-alpha-1, and ubuntu-13.04-month-1     which is all fine... Status can handle that
<czajkowski> Ok
<cjohnston> Is that what you were referring to?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> cjohnston: give a person a chance to reply wasn't glued looking here same way I didnt poke yu to reply  staight away
<cjohnston> I didn't highlight you when I asked my question, so I gave it a highlight so you would see it.
<cjohnston> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/milestones.html has picked up the month milestones and such
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> AlanBell: another one to go through
<czajkowski> also if anyone from the forums council is about I've mailed them also
<czajkowski> thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-20
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<elfy> morning dholbach philipballew
<philipballew> morning, Whats everyone up to?
<elfy> trying very hard to wake up
<dholbach> hi elfy
<philipballew> ah, I am trying hard to not fall asleep. Got to be up late working on some java
<philipballew> hope your morning is going well elfy
<elfy> well so far I have smoked too much and not drunk enough tea
<elfy> so it could be better :)
<philipballew> haha.
<philipballew> got a runtime error now I'm diagnosing with some java
<elfy> mmmm voodoo
<philipballew> "Hey, I want to spend my night with Java" -- said noone ever
<alourie> hello
<philipballew> alourie, hello
<philipballew> czajkowski, loving the use of the word "blokes" dont see that often here in ca
<czajkowski> well tis what they are
<czajkowski> where as I guess I'd go hey guys for mixed company
<czajkowski> but blokes is referring to just men
<philipballew> yeah, you never here that here.
<philipballew> in CA, most people use guys  to mean all people.
 * philipballew needs to learn British words.
<philipballew> 4:15 am here. Might be about time for bed
<czajkowski> ya think!
<dholbach> Happy Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
 * dholbach needs to write a blog post too
 * smartboyhw goes and sends a lot of emails
<czajkowski> I'd appreciate less emails :)
<daker> ok i'll start from the end : thank you daker for your work :D
<smartboyhw> daker, LOL
<philipballew> morning
<elfy> good sleep was it philipballew :)
<philipballew> elfy, ehh, maybe it would have been if it was not only like 2.5 hours.
<elfy> didn't like to mention that ...
<philipballew> I can sleep on my plane tonight after my days ends in about 12 hours elfy
<philipballew> till then, lets see how hard this coffee will take me
<elfy> sounds like loads of fun :(
 * elfy doesn't sleep too well but I'd be a grumpy gnu with 2.5 hours of it 
<philipballew> gotta do what you gotta do
<elfy> generally yea - such is life :)
<dholbach> I <3 Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day
<dholbach> it's such a great idea
<dholbach> and I finally got my own blog post out
<dholbach> for some reason I thought it was on Thursday
<pleia2> thursday is a holiday here
<dholbach> maybe that's why I thought it was there
<dholbach> *shrug*
<mhall119> dholbach: it's a day that starts with T, close enough
<dholbach> mhall119, you need to be happy about the small things, right?
<pleia2> mhall119: and has to do with Thanks!
<pleia2> very similar ;)
<mhall119> exactly
<dholbach> alright - time to call it a day over here
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro_> hey mhall119, IS is pinging me for the site, I'd like to manually trigger that mysql dump if I can
<mhall119> jcastro_: there's a mkdump script in the ubuntu user's home folder
<mhall119> just run that
<jcastro_> ta
<mhall119> np
<daker> FYI i accept ingress invites for the UCD :)
<czajkowski> UCD?
<daker> Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day
<daker> UCAD
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> UCD to me is University College Dublin :)
<daker> hhhh
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-21
<philipballew> hello
<chilicuil> hi philipballew o/
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<czajkowski> Aloha
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon
<jo-erlend> When you register an account at LP, then that's now also used as Ubuntu SSO, right? You don't need to do anything else?
<jcastro_> yes
<jcastro_> hey dholbach
<jcastro_> dholbach: http://www.omfgdogs.com/
<head_victim> Thank you, I think you've scarred me for life. No more clicking random IRC links for me.
<mhall119> jcastro_: my wife found that the other day
<mhall119> from some website that takes you to random, useless websites
<jcastro_> the music on this one is awesome
<popey> reminds me of the music from the game Nikki & The Robots
<popey> which is an _awesome_ game
<popey> http://cerror.bandcamp.com/
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow :)
<IdleOne> jcastro_: I almost had a seizure
<jcastro_> popey: hah
<jcastro_> everyone is talking about the USC and update manager icons
<popey> yeah
<jcastro_> to me it's the 007 ubuntu swirl BFB that is awesome
<bkerensa> Mmm... Ham and Turkey tomorrow and all the fixings
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> I'm going to stuff myself silly
<bkerensa> mhall119: yeah idk i will have leftovers till christmas :P we got a turkey and ham no idea what we were thinking since its just the two of us
<bkerensa> ;p
<mhall119> one for each?
<mhall119> we're going to parents/in-laws tomorrow, but doing a big Lasagna dinner for all of our friends this weekend
<mhall119> because, lasagna always makes sense
<czajkowski> mhall119: strange!
<mhall119> czajkowski: but delicious :)
<czajkowski> so one of the girls Rosie was from Boston and lived in Ireland for about 6 years during her undergraduate
<czajkowski> and she used to cook for us on thanks giving
<daker> if anyone has any explanation to that https://plus.google.com/u/0/101694416703170881163/posts/AASYXtAMuYW
<czajkowski> we had lots of apple pie and turkey and the stuffing is very different from the stuff we were used to but nice
<mhall119> daker: Thunderbird?
<daker> mhall119: what ?
<daker> nothing is opened
<mhall119> at least, that's what always does it to me
<mhall119> daker: oh, then I don't know
<daker> just turned the laptop on, then no wifi, brightness is ~15%
<mhall119> daker: it's probably either you CPU or your backlight
<daker> no :(
<daker> on windows7 the battery takes about 2,5hours to discharge, on ubuntu is 1h45 max
<mhall119> daker: ok, if the brightness isn't changing, watch the CPU usage, see if something it periodically spiking it
<daker> czajkowski: pix.ie have changed their api http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie :(
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> oh noes
<czajkowski> daker: anything we can do to fix it ?
<daker> i can't push anything to prod until we have finished the design iteration :(
<czajkowski> ah ok
<bkerensa> daker: http://www.howtogeek.com/55185/how-to-maximize-the-battery-life-on-your-linux-laptop/
<bkerensa> daker: there is also a way to tune down backlight or completely disable
<daker> bkerensa: thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-22
<daker> bkerensa: thank you
<bkerensa> how bizarre
<jcastro_> bkerensa: heya
<jcastro_> all 5 stars in every category?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: wat
<bkerensa> it should not have
<bkerensa> :/
<jcastro_> better hurry, the first comment is like "lol wut perfect score?"
<jcastro_> maybe in the meantime leave a comment if the stars are busted?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: yeah idk Joeys review thing is broken
<jcastro_> might want to cut it out or maybe leave a clarifying comment
<jcastro_> also, is it a real sputnik image? I want to ask a question about it but in the comments.
<jcastro_> so it's all public and stuff
<jcastro_> ok sort of seems to work now?
<jcastro_> 4.8?
<jcastro_> ok now it's bar charts
<bkerensa> jcastro_: idk its bugging bad
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> jcastro_: it doesnt appear to calcular half points properly
<bkerensa> jcastro_: realk sputnik image? Yes I tested with the sputnik image they ship and also did final testing on 12.10
<bkerensa> also some mythbuntu testing occurred :)
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> Happy Turkey Eve :)
<philipballew> morning bkerensa and dholbach
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> hello czajkowski
<dholbach> jcastro_, balloons, mhall119, dpm: maybe you guys would like to hop on any of the next ubuntudev hangouts to talk about something where people can get involved? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Hangouts :)
<dpm> dholbach, sure, I'm happy to hop into any, just let me know which one you want me to be in
<dholbach> dpm, just grab any of them :)
<dpm> ok, give me a few mins and I can pick one
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> great :)
<cjohnston> happy ham day to those in the US
<daker> hi
<cjohnston> hey daker
<daker> holiday ?
<cjohnston> something like that
<daker> ok have fun :)
<jono> hey folks
<jono> dpm, free for a catch up?
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono, how are you doing?
<jono> hey dholbach :-)
<jono> dholbach, good thanks!
<dholbach> how's everything?
<jono> getting the hang of this whole parenting business :-)
<jono> dholbach,  you free for a catch up too?
<jono> maybe we can go first
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> let's do it
<jono> dholbach, I will set it up
<dpm> jono, on a call with zoltan, in 30 min?
<cjohnston> hey jono... get any sleep yet?
<jono> dpm, yeah that should be fine
<cjohnston> ;-)
<jono> cjohnston, some :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> listadmin++
<dpm> hey jono, done with the call, so I'm free for a catch up
<jono> dpm, cool, will  be a few mins
<jono> dpm, ok setting it up
<dpm> ok!
<jono> dpm, invite sent :-)
<dpm> jono, I lost you again
<jono> dpm, damn net
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/community-announce :)
<czajkowski> cool
 * popey sets an auto-forward when receiving mail from that list, forwarding to every ubuntu-XX@lists.ubuntu.com address :)
<AlanBell> reasonable idea
<AlanBell> or, subscribe all the other lists to it, and moderate all emails to that announce list
<AlanBell> and don't allow people to self-release mails (by policy)
<pleia2> yeah, all emails to the announce list are moderated
<mhall119> pleia2: who can moderate that list?
 * mhall119 just realized the last message here was 5 hours ago :(
<czajkowski> mhall119: I can
<czajkowski> mhall119: why are you posting to it? it's only for certain things to go out on it
<mhall119> czajkowski: no, just wondering who I'd need to ping if I did post to it
<czajkowski> me or lyz or daniel
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-23
<pleia2> mhall119: policy-wise, to start out we figure CC members who want to moderate will be the ones, then we go from there
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro_> dear mhall119
<mhall119> ?
<jcastro_> Encourage the hell out of this guy: https://launchpad.net/steam-lens/
<jcastro_> thanks, the internet.
<mhall119> oh? how does that work
<smartboyhw> Ooh
<mhall119> hmmm, no code, no bugs, no blueprints....
<smartboyhw> Seeming that guy only has nine karma
<smartboyhw> And he only joined the Ubuntu TV Interest Group..
<mhall119> karma don't matter
<smartboyhw> mhall119, it doesn't matter indeed
<smartboyhw> But looks quite weird coming out from this guy though
<jcastro_> mhall119: I didn't investigate, I just saw a link
<mhall119> jcastro_: I've emailed him
<jcastro_> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/882966056629847498/
<jcastro_> more info
<smartboyhw> jcastro_, now it seems more legit:P
<mhall119> hopefully I can talk him into re-using existing lenses, or making a generic gaming lens
<jcastro_> is jono back from kid leave yet?
 * jcastro_ has no idea how long that is
<dholbach> jcastro_, another half a week I think
<dholbach> but maybe I misunderstood
<jcastro_> yeah! paaaaarty!
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> big hugs
<dholbach> and see you on monday
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey guys, regarding the last loco-contacts@l.u.c email, what about having a canonical form, and getting a LP team just for loco contacts?
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe that can work with a forms.canonical.com form
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: are we sure that this was a problem with our process, and not just a simple human error?
<JoseeAntonioR> I know, but that may work if we want to ensure it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> anyways
<czajkowski> human error
<czajkowski> plus some teams refuse to have a team contact
<czajkowski> and have a council
<czajkowski> so not possible
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: pong
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> bkerensa: any particular wiki page you're referecing in your mail
<czajkowski> bkerensa:I should also say *snip* your mails also when replying so you do that too :)
<czajkowski> It's never been an issue before tbh, sometimes other members of a team order conference packs but not CD packs and it's always been delivered.
<JanC> I know for a fact that some people have ordered CDs for conferences without even being a member of the locoteam
<JanC> e.g. for LGM 2010 in Brussels, they already got CDs ordered & delivered before I got in contact with them...
<czajkowski> JanC: indeed
<toddy> JanC: there are a process for that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/
<czajkowski> toddy: yes but I think the question is in theory who should be allowed to order this
<czajkowski> and if it should be restricted to one person
<czajkowski> at which point it's going to become a blocker for some people
<JanC> toddy: that page says the loco contact must order them
<JanC> but apparently Canonical is not that strict  ☺
<toddy> oh, okay, JanC - that I haven't seen
<JanC> maybe it also depends on who asks (in case of LGM 2010, it was one of the conference organizers who requested & got the CDs)
<czajkowski> conference orgnaisers tend in some cases not to be locos, some are of course but many are not
<JanC> LGM is a well-known yearly international conference (which also had people from Canonical visiting & talking there), which I suppose means a requests for CDs by the organizers might have a better chance than when the request came from a Joe Random who says he's organizing an unknown local event (in the latter case, delegating to the locoteam to decide on whether the request is legitimate makes sense)
<czajkowski> JanC: maybe a canonical speaker also requested them
<czajkowski> you just don't know tbh
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Evening dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> Hows things?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<elfy> morning dholbach benonsoftware
<dholbach> hi elfy
<benonsoftware> I'm all right
<benonsoftware> Hiya elfy
<benonsoftware> Congrats too
<elfy> ty benonsoftware :)
<benonsoftware> :)
<dholbach> hola dpm, ara
<dpm> morning dholbach
<ara> hey dholbach, dpm!
<dpm> hey ara
<popey> \o/ http://discourse.ubuntu.com/
<SuperMatt> popey: \o/
<SuperMatt> jcastro: I'm here o/
<jcastro> hi!
<jcastro> let's schedule this
<SuperMatt> all right!"
<cjohnston> da-da-da-DA-da
<cjohnston> or something like tht
<jcastro> what day did you prefer again?
<jcastro> thursday after 6 your time iirc?
<SuperMatt> is there a particular time that's available?
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/2013-11-21/
<SuperMatt> utc and gmt are the same, right?
<SuperMatt> (not exactly the same, but more or less the same?)
<popey> yes
<SuperMatt> 15:05 to 16:00 looks good. Only one community event at that time
<SuperMatt> having said that, I don't really know how long you expect me to talk for :/
<jcastro> it's ok, popey will be in there with you. :p
<jcastro> just make him do all the work
<jcastro> j/k
 * popey notes he is running other sessions
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> where did the session go
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> any idea why this isn't showing on the sidebar?
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22118/investigate-using-google-helpout/
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> dholbach, or mhall119, my proposed google helpout meeting is in "pending", can one of you approve it?
<jcastro> unless you hate us and want to not have it
<SuperMatt> h8rs gonna h8
<mhall119> jcastro: that's community track, so I'll let dholbach decide how much he's angry at you for leaving :)
<jcastro> come on dholbach
<jcastro> hook us up!
<SuperMatt> at some point I should consider applying for community membership
<dpm> hey all, can someone help me with redditing/spread the word? http://davidplanella.org/empowering-loco-teams-at-uds/
<SuperMatt> dpm: it's on /r/ubuntu
 * dpm hugs SuperMatt
<SuperMatt> no problems
<SuperMatt> I'm not sure it's going to get many upvotes, but it's there at least
<SuperMatt> I kinda skimmed it, I assume the idea is that locos are gonna want to start promoting touch, etc?
<dpm> that's great, thanks!
<dholbach> approved
<SuperMatt> thanks
<jcastro> SuperMatt, you are scheduled sir!
<SuperMatt> thank you
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey: tomorrow at 16:05 there's "Improving the content of App Developer Cookbooks" and "Campaign to grow the number of tutorials videos" - both relevant to my work, although I'd just take care of the second session - shall we try to juggle the sessions around a little bit or just meet after the two sessions happened and juggle work items around a bit?
<mhall119> dholbach: the cookbook session is going to be more around the script for pulling content in, and meta-data in askubuntu to make it more accurate, not working on the content itself
<dholbach> ahhh ok
<dholbach> that works for me then
<dholbach> all right my friends - dinner time! see you tomorrow at UDS! :)
<elfy> cya dholbach
<dholbach> bye elfy :)
<pleia2> jcastro: should fix spelling of "introducing" http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/11/14/from-0-to-hero-in-a-few-minutes/ :)
<jcastro> ... and that's embarrassing!
<balloons> jcastro, I'm just glad folks like pleia2 let me know when I make such silly mistakes!
<balloons> i'm more embarrassed if no one tells me!
<jcastro> I posted that like last week and no one said anything
<pleia2> hah, it's causing edit wars on this edition of UWN ;) "do we fix spelling errors by blog authors?" "I'll just tell jcastro to fix it"
<jcastro> please feel free to fix me
<jcastro> pleia2, ooh, when's the issue go out?
<pleia2> jcastro: few hours
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> let me finish this one
<jcastro> I have the discourse announcement thing
<pleia2> ah, should it be included in this issue?
<jcastro> yes please!
<pleia2> ok
<jcastro> I'll have a URL for you in like 3 minute
<jcastro> pleia2, http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/11/18/discourse-dot-ubuntu-dot-com-is-here/
<jcastro> how's that?
<jcastro> I checked the spelling
<jcastro> three times. :p
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> looks good, thanks
<SuperMatt> jcastro: reddited
<cprofitt> jcastro: good to see discourse.ubuntu.com up and running
<jcastro> yeah!
<elfy> indeed
<elfy> though it's too blue :p
<elfy> jcastro: might want to unpin this now it's closed and start a new one http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/report-broken-things-here/433/74
<jcastro> marcoceppi_,  ^^^
<jcastro> I no longer have any powers
<elfy> oh
<marcoceppi_> elfy: jcastro thanks
<elfy> assumed you would still have them - I thought of pinging marcoceppi - but didn't know timezone :)
<marcoceppi> elfy: EST-ish
<elfy> americaish?
<elfy> is that :)
<elfy> I'd not know est from any of the others without looking
<marcoceppi> I'm typically anywhere from GMT-3 ~ GMT-8
<elfy> that I can understand :)
<jcastro> jono, reload is 16 years old today
<jcastro> talk about forgettable ... :p
<jono> jcastro, ahhh, so 18 years ago they stopped being interesting :-)
<AlanBell> yay, over halfway there http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu/x/5206923
<daker> AlanBell: wow
<AlanBell> yeah, just ordered some of the bits daker :)
<daker> AlanBell: can't wait to use it on my RPi
<AlanBell> yeah, I hope if we can get the base operating system built there will be a bit of an effort to get the GUI and Unity 8 running on it
<AlanBell> at the moment we are targetting the server packages really
<AlanBell> if anyone wants to share that on reddit/facebook/hacker news that would be cool, I don't get how those sites work really
<jono> jose, call?
<jose> jono: yep, updating the plugin, second
<jono> cool
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-19
<AlanBell> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> dunno if you saw my little raspberry pi cluster project?
<AlanBell> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/a-raspberry-pi-build-cluster-for-ubuntu/x/5206923
<AlanBell> we are planning to rebuild all the ubuntu source packages for the arm6 hf architecture
<AlanBell> do you think I have to pick apart all the packages for trademark stuff?
<dholbach> AlanBell, maybe it'd be worth bringing it up with infinity, doko and cjwatson?
<AlanBell> ok, will do, thanks
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you please work on bug #1243270
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243270 in Summit "Cannot open summit due to different account" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243270
<jcastro> hey we start in 15 minutes right?
<dholbach> jcastro, we do
<jcastro> I picked a heck of a time to run out of caffeine!
<dholbach> jcastro, #ubuntu-uds-plenary is not quite like #ubuntu-release-party yet, but people start showing up
<chilicuil> anyone has all the uds channels in one place (for copying and pasting)
<balloons> chilicuil, all of them?
<balloons> chilicuil, I use #ubuntu-uds-plenary, #ubuntu-uds-community-1, #ubuntu-uds-community-2
<chilicuil> balloons: cool, I think it will be enough =)
<cjohnston> ouch.. calling jono out
<jono> lol
<jono> fair
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> jono, schedule says 9 mintue btw
<jcastro> 5 after
<jono> jcastro, ahhh ok
<jono> jcastro, I am sure people can figure it out :-)
<jcastro> after the metrosexual comment I feel like the floodgates have been opened
 * popey gets tea
<dholbach> dpm, are you going to be in community-2 now?
<dholbach> balloons, community-1?
<dholbach> then I'd do appdev-2
<dpm> dholbach, yea
<dpm> *yeah
<dholbach> mhall119, appdev-1?
<mhall119> yes
 * mhall119 figures he'd have appdev-1 all day
<dholbach> yeah, I'm jumping around between sessions/rooms a little bit
<mhall119> summit could use some feature work to add a "Host" field for virtual meetings, and then a "Hosting Schedule" page for us who are doing it
<iBelieve> Does anyone know if someone under 18 is allowed by Google to join the vUDS sessions? Nothing in the agreements I saw when clicking "I agree" said anything about it, but this post seems to say I can't: http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/google-please-let-me-join-vuds/
<popey> iBelieve: Hangouts On Air are not available to under 18's on their own G+ account.
<asomething> iBelieve, it looks like it is up to who starts the hangout https://support.google.com/plus/answer/1650353?hl=en
<popey> https://support.google.com/plus/answer/2459411?hl=en
<popey> "No, only users 18 years and over can participate in Hangouts On Air."
<asomething> When I start a hangout, i see a checkbox with "Restrict minors from joining this video call"
<asomething> popey, got it. it's different for the on air ones
<popey> ya
<iBelieve> popey: so I'm not allowed to join? That's really disappointing.
<popey> yeah, bummer
<dholbach> jono, can you run community-2 next?
<dholbach> I'm going to be in appdev-2 and balloons will do community-1
<jono> dholbach, I wanted to hit the app dev session
<jono> who owns the roundtable session?
<jono> I can set the link up for them
<dholbach> jono, launchpad.net/~ove-risberg
<popey> dholbach: are you doing appdev-2 next?
<popey> the click package one?
<dholbach> popey, yep, at least be part of it
<dholbach> I'm happy to run it
<popey> ok, magic.
<jono> dholbach, ok, I will see if I can set up the enterprise session
<dholbach> thanks
<jono> dholbach, I can't get OveRisberg to respond
<dholbach> urgh, hang on
<dholbach> there was another guy
<jono> I am going to join the appdev session and if anyone has an issue with the enterprise session we can try and fix it
<dholbach> jono, I think 'ballock' (on IRC) also ran one of those sessions the last time
<jono> dholbach, thanks
<dpm> dholbach, jono, balloons, who's starting the Enterprise session on community-2 in the end? I'd like to join the app dev session, but I could start the enterprise one if noone else can
<jono> dpm, can you?
<dpm> ok, on it, then
<jono> actually, you should bein the app dev sessions
<jono> dpm, if no one volunteers to run the session, I guess it wont happen
<dpm> jono, yeah, I'd prefer to be in appdev, but we can't leave the session not run
<jono> dpm, I think you should join the HTML session
<jono> ahh you are there :-)
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> bah, and it was the last session of the day - I was just getting warmed up!
<dholbach> jono, ^ 24h UDSes next!
<dholbach> no complaints about timezones
<jono> lol
<dholbach> everything squeezed in one day!
<elfy> or having to work while you're all chatting ...
<dholbach> all right, we wrapped up the store session a bit early
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow! hugs!
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://noshavingindecember.org/
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-20
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey: I just saw "planning convergence for ore applications in this cycle" as a proposed meeting, I put it on for 18:05 today in the community track (although it was marked 'appdev')
<dpm> dholbach, I think we removed that one from the schedule since we'd cover it on the core apps planning session
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> should it be deleted?
<dholbach> removed it again
<dpm> dholbach, best to double-check with popey, but I seem to remember that was why it wasn't on the schedule
<dholbach> ok
<SuperMatt> hey jorge
<SuperMatt> I need to ask you something, is it possible to move my session?
<SuperMatt> I know it's quite early there, so you don't have to answer right away
<dpm> dholbach, popey, I'll have to jump to the community-2 room for a couple of sessions today as well. I can start the 2 first sessions on appdev-2, but for the rest, perhaps it's better if popey starts them?
<popey> dpm: I don't mind so long as I know which ones we're all doing?
<dpm> popey, I can do the first 2 off appdev-2, for the rest I'll need to be on the Community room. Could you do the rest?
<mhall119> popey: I can do all of appdev-1, but do you need to be in the Core Apps Test Review session?
<popey> yup
<mhall119> balloons: ^^ or you?
<popey> thats balloons
<balloons> I plan to be in core apps test review, yes
<mhall119> balloons: do you want to host it?
<dholbach> dpm, ok, let me know where I can help out - balloons: I assume you do comm-1 now?
<dpm> dholbach, I think we're covered in terms of hosting. If you want to join the roundtable or the materials for porting sessions, that'd be awesome
<dholbach> dpm, I was going to have a look at what's going on for cross-compiling
<dholbach> (core-2)
<dpm> dholbach,  no worries
<dholbach> but I guess I can do a half of each
<balloons> dholbach, yes I'm com1, then com2
<balloons> who wants to host for liz at 1605?
<dholbach> balloons: I guess I can do
<pleia2> jcastro: will you be in the Classroom IRC sessions thing next?
<jcastro> no, running my own track unfortunately
<pleia2> nigelb (time zone) and jose (school) can't make it, so it's just me
<jcastro> :-/
<jcastro> punt the session maybe?
<pleia2> I'm thinking that, yeah
<jono_> mhall119, are you running appdev-1?
<mhall119> yes
<jono_> pleia2, I think dholbach will be there
<jono_> mhall119, can I have the link?
<mhall119> jono_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpifd675e2ice19gjl03or74?authuser=1&hl=en
<jcastro> dang
<jcastro> did we forget to schedule lunch?
<jcastro> brutal!
<asomething> dholbach, where does the code for http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring-stats/ live?
<asomething> doesn't seem to be anything at https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sponsoring-stats
<dholbach> asomething, in a session, will get back to you in a bit
<asomething> dholbach, thanks. picked up a work item to adapt the sponsoring queue code to work with core apps reviews
<dholbach> asomething, oh wow - I'm not even sure the code still works as expected - I will have to dig it out, I didn't look at it for ages :-(
<asomething> dholbach, The queue code should be pretty easy, and that's the focus. The graphs would just be a "nice to have"
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> can you drop me a mail and I'll look into it?
<asomething> sure
 * dholbach hugs asomething
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> dinner time, brb
<jono_> dholbach, can you spin up community 1 as I will need to join but leave a little early
<dholbach> jono_, there's just community-2, but yes, I'll do that
<dpm> dholbach, ok, if you're starting community-2, I'll join the session
<dholbach> awesome
<elfy> marcoceppi: you about and got 5 minutes - or you all tied up in some session ?
<marcoceppi> elfy: I have exactly 5 mins before the next session
<elfy> lol - ok - discourse - loco areas - we need to have a way to let 'us' know there is now a discourse area - so we can close the sub-forum and then leave a discourse link
<marcoceppi> elfy: Cool, what do you need from me to do that?
<elfy> not thinking anything needs to be 'official' other than the fact that the LoCo wiki probably needs changing to reflect this issue
<elfy> and I've not heard from them since I mailed jcastro and them 2 or 3 months ago
<elfy> marcoceppi: not sure - how about trying with a PM to me on discourse - I go there sort of every day anyway
<elfy> we don't need to tie it up now - was just planting the seed :)
<marcoceppi> elfy: sure, I can just PM you when a new subgroup is created
<elfy> ok - we'll go with that and see how it works - should be sufficient - but we do need to talk to LoCo's about this at some point - I should be able to do it with both hats on :)
<marcoceppi> elfy: cool, let me know if you need anything else
<elfy> I Assume you're marcoceppi@ubuntu.com ?
<marcoceppi> elfy: yes, pretty sure
<elfy> ok - I'll leave you in peace now :)
<jcastro> elfy, can you send me a mail on what you want to do? I've got to run sessions for the next 3 hours
<elfy> jcastro: yea that's cool, I would have CC'd you - I'm in no rush - I know what people are up to at the moment :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-21
<SuperMatt> ok, I'm ready for my close-up
<dholbach> ^ jcastro, are you going to host the google help out session?
<jcastro> is that now?
<jcastro> yeah, I can
<SuperMatt> in a minute, yes
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpih1ri45sfkdmd3g8hs8j5c?authuser=0&hl=en
<dholbach> balloons, are you doing the papercuts session?
<dholbach> or you jono? ^
<balloons> dholbach, yes, got everything up and running already
<dholbach> woohoo
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * dholbach goes off to appdev-1
<balloons> who's doing comm 2 however?
<balloons> ohh, d'oh, scrollback
<popey> jcastro: SuperMatt #ubuntu-uds-community-2
<elfy> popey: see - I'm not a figment of my own imagination ;)
<popey> ☻
<balloons> dholbach, you plan to do limiting surveillance or jono or me?
<dholbach> balloons, I can do it
<jcastro> dholbach, I'll be your server rep for the summary
<dholbach> jono, ^
<jono> thanks jcastro
<pleia2> jcastro: oh hey, should announce discourse to community-announce@lists.ubuntu.com (it's fully modded list, but I can let your msg through)
<jcastro> pleia2, yeah I've just been smoked with sessions all day
<jcastro> week
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-22
<dholbach> good morning
<jcastro> "this purple/orange combination is horrible and needs to be discontinued. They should acquire Faenza or hire the guy who made it and make similar ones."
<jcastro> ha
<jcastro> awesome
<SuperMatt> I saw that too
<dholbach> dpm, in the blueprints I'll move things around for the individual milestone - I guess we can have a quick look over them on Monday - WDYT?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good!
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<dholbach> dpm, see you on Sunday :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
<Pici> Any CC'ers about?
<AlanBell> erm, folks, seen planet :/
<pleia2> AlanBell: sure did http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/revision/1693
<AlanBell> ok :)
<pleia2> canonical sysadmins are running a refresh now
<popey> double-u tee eff
<pleia2> I don't know, but he's not an ubuntu member anymore anyway
<popey> ahhh
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-23
<pleia2> playing the UDS opening drinking game, take a drink every time the word "convergence" is used
<pleia2> should be unable to type in 4 minutes or so :)
<AlanBell> I haven't updated the word list since Raring
<elfy> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> hey elfy
<elfy> coolbhavi: how's things - seems like ages - again lol
<coolbhavi> yes elfy :) things are going good
<coolbhavi> there?
<elfy> coolbhavi: all good here thanks - busy
<elfy> hi oly_
<oly_> hi elfy,
<elfy> you the same oly_ as the forum one?
<oly_> yeah just seen your post :)
<elfy> if you are we can sort it in pm quicker probably :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<dpm> had a nice weekend?
<dholbach> yep, it was good to see friends in Berlin again :)
<dholbach> dpm, how about you?
<dpm> nice. Yeah, had a good one too :)
<dpm> good to relax after UOS
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> dholbach, I'll be 1 minute
<dholbach> dpm, sure
<dholbach> mhall119, nice blog post
<aveemashfaq> Wow. All people I know about are in IRC. So, a heads up. I have posted new mail in the community mailing list. Please make sure you go through it before the #ubuntu-on-air
<aveemashfaq> BTW, in other news. I have written USB using startup disk creator app in ubuntu 14.04 (The image was Ubuntu Gnome 14.10) and strangely, when I booted the pen drive, it said "Not a COM32 image" or something like that followed by "boot:" . i waited patiently but nothing turned up. I ended up using 'dd' command
<aveemashfaq> so, please tell me how i could reach the developers and report this incident. i can't file a bug report. I can't put it on google plus. Where and how does it go
<popey> why cant you file a bug report?
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1325801
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged]
<dholbach> but more generally: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator specifically
<aveemashfaq> i thought that bug reporting only was possible when something crashes or ubuntu-bug
<aveemashfaq> thanks for the info
<belkinsa> Not true, it can be for an idea also.
<belkinsa> [IDEA] This is a random idea
<belkinsa> You can do that way
<aveemashfaq> ok. thanks a lot. There are a lot of users with volcanos of ideas. Even I did not know launchpad or use it prior to this.
<aveemashfaq> BTW, read the mail.  I have made a very good narrative of it. Pinpointing the problems
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> good morning
<dholbach> hi elfy
<dholbach> popey, mhall119, dpm, balloons: there's a few pieces of hate-mail wrt systemd coming in on ubuntu-devel-discuss - luckily they all went into the moderation queue, so I could reject them and ban the specific mail address
<dholbach> just thought I'd let you know
<popey> i rejected a few
<dholbach> cool
<popey> seems MikeeUSA is very active at the moment
<dpm> thanks dholbach, popey
<popey> chances are many of them are him
<dholbach> yeah, looked like new accounts with the same mail
<dholbach> dpm, popey, do you know who's going to do the Q&A today?
<popey> I do not!
<popey> Whose did it last? I think it's probably our turn?
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119 and I did one at UOS
<dpm> ok, popey and balloons it is, then? :)
<dholbach> maybe we could get Pete Woods on to talk a bit about scopes?
<popey> no, usually it's popey and dholbach ☻
<popey> we're the european tag team
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> dpm, you're not really European! :-P
<dholbach> .
<dholbach> I'm happy either way
<dpm> I know, just a bit of talk of Catalan independence and everyone wants us out of Europe! :)
<popey> we should tow Catalan out to the Atlantic, it worked for us British!
<dholbach> dpm, for the appdev ISO I somehow forgot what we said yesterday - do I need to change anything or were you going to talk to Steve again?
<dpm> dholbach, I'm going to talk to Steve and folks at PES
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> I have a bit of construction work in the house today - I'll relocate, brb
<aveemashfaq> is the #ubuntu-on-air still going to happen
<dholbach> popey, or at the Q&A there could be folks to talk about inspiration and governance and stuff
<popey> dholbach: todays one? Got anyone lined up?
<dholbach> no - it was just an idea I had now
<popey> ah okay
<popey> :D
<dholbach> so are we going to do the Q&A or you and balloons?
<popey> you and me i think
<popey> The A Team.
<balloons> oO
<popey> balloons: you're The A+ Team ㋛
<dholbach> popey, so that's in 2h right?
<dholbach> did you have anyone else in mind we could interview?
<popey> dholbach: will have a think, but not right now
<dholbach> ok
<aveemashfaq> guys, I might be over expecting a bit. But is my topic also coming into discussion.
<aveemashfaq> Project UbuntuNewbie
<dholbach> aveemashfaq, usually it's a Q&A session where everyone can ask questions about Ubuntu
<dholbach> sometimes we had people there who we interviewed for a few minutes
<dholbach> but mostly it was about answering questions
<aveemashfaq> I was expecting an interview of me so that the Project UbuntuNewbie could be put into motion
<aveemashfaq> is it for outsiders to ask the ubuntu-community team
<dholbach> maybe it'd be good to collect some more feedback on the project?
<aveemashfaq> or to just clear all the misconceptions about the community within this discussion
<popey> dholbach: what time is the q&a in your calendar?
<popey> dholbach: it's in 30 mins in the UOA calendar but in 1.5 hours in mine and yours
<dholbach> popey, 1.5 in my book
<popey> k
<popey> jose: we need to fix the uoa calendar, the q&a time is wrong
<aveemashfaq> guys. Is the ubuntu calendar not updated or am i missing anything
<jose> popey: apparently the DST changes changed your times, because it's the time that's been used since the beginning
<jose> we need to make sure DST changes don't affect show times - not all countries have DST
<popey> well I can't do it at the time it's in the UOA calendar
<jose> popey: please set a new time with the team and let me know
<aveemashfaq> When is the #ubuntu-on-air starting
<aveemashfaq> Ok. so, can someone confirm that #ubuntu-on-air is scrapped.l
<dholbach> in 50m
<aveemashfaq> thank god. There is no event in the updated calender
<popey> aveemashfaq: what makes you think #ubuntu-on-air is scrapped?
<aveemashfaq> because there is no event in the updated calender
<popey> well it should just be one hour later.
<popey> jose: ^
<popey> jose: so it should be in the calendar for 40 minutes time.
<jose> popey: will change all future events to that.
<popey> jose: can you just change today and I'll speak to the guys about what we do about future
<jose> popey: definitely, no worries. all set for today! :)
<popey> thanks!
<jose> np!
<jose> aveemashfaq: sorry, I manually cleared the calendar to set the new time. everything should be in place now. again, sorry if there was any confusion :)
<aveemashfaq> no problem. Checked it and found that it is present
<dholbach> popey, any announcements and stuff you wanted to talk about?
<dholbach> popey, shall I go and try to grab someone for the session?
<popey> no, nothing specific
<dholbach> all rightie my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-19
<belkinsa> OMG.  Randell Ross said something in the mailing-list.
<skellat> belkinsa: And what does it mean to you?
<belkinsa> The new community team member said something in a mail-list instead of his blog.
<mhall119> belkinsa: are you just happy that they're using the mailing list rather than a blog-war? :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> belkinsa: LOL so true!
<silverlion> good morning!
<belkinsa> mhall119, maybe.  The best discussions happen when everyone can stay updated and that's on a mailing-list.
<czajkowski> belkinsa: +1
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-20
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> it's the Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day
 * dholbach goes and writes a blog entry
<dpm> morning dholbach
 * czajkowski appreciates you all 
<dholbach> dpm, popey: I'm going to be offline for half an hour - I need to replace my laptop display - let's all cross fingers and hope that it's fine and back to normal afterwards again
<popey> good luck!
<dholbach> thanks :)
<dpm> dholbach, good luck!
<popey> cut the red wire
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> it wasn't the display cable - I replaced that a week or two ago already
<dholbach> then I ordered a new display which they sent to the wrong address, or the postman got confused
<dholbach> now I hope that after 3-4 weeks of display weirdness I have a working laptop again :)
<dholbach> success
<popey> \o/
 * popey adds "Hardware Engineer" to dholbach's skills matrix
<dholbach> yeehaw :)
<czajkowski> lol
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<popey> dholbach: https://plus.google.com/u/0/100659093975814540586/posts/b6aP9nUTRmT
<popey> can you get rid of that?
<popey> I am not a moderator of that team for some reason.
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure how to do that
<dholbach> all right, removed
<dholbach> G+ admin interfaces are quite hard to use
<popey> there's a moderator page
<dholbach> yeah, I'm trying to see if I can add you
<popey> in there you can go through approving/rejecting
<popey> i dont think you can, maybe only jono can
<dholbach> popey, ok found it
<dholbach> popey, you should be a moderator now
<popey> MUHAHAHAAHAHAAH!
<popey> I mean, thanks.
<dholbach> enjoy
<mhall119> remember popey, with great power comes a great number of work items that nobody else wants to do
<jcastro> mhall119, what are my options if my ubuntu touch device stopped showing up in `adb devices`?
<jcastro> all the release notes seem to be for 13.10?
<popey> jcastro: unplug, re-plug
<popey> jcastro: system settings -> about phone, make sure developer mode is on
<mhall119> jcastro: you need developer mode on (as popey said) and the device unlocked
<jcastro> yep, checked all that
<mhall119> did you unplug-replug?
<popey> is the phone actually unlocked?
<jcastro> yes, and reboot
<jcastro> yes, it's  running ubuntu touch
<popey> i.e. not at the pin lock screen?
<popey> no, not that kind of unlocked
<popey> get it to the dash
<jcastro> oh, so unlock it then plug it back in?
<popey> or leave plugged in
<mhall119> or plug it in and then unlock it
<popey> but unlock it, yes
<popey> security yo
<mhall119> basically, adb only works when we are confident that the owner is in posession of the device, so it needs to have a PIN (or passphrase) and they had to enter that to unlock it
<jcastro> nope
<jcastro> still blank
<mhall119> have you tried a hammer?
<popey> what version you running?
<jcastro> 14.10 r243
<mhall119> jcastro: does it open a Nautilus window and show you the MTP folders? (Documents, Music, etc)
<jcastro> no, it doesn't
<jcastro> nothing in dmesg either
<popey> flip developer mode off then on again
<mhall119> then it's not making a connection
<popey> broken cable?
<mhall119> try a different USB cable
<popey> r243!?
<jcastro> cable and port work fine, already tried that
<popey> how did you manage that?
 * popey is on 14.10 r137
<mhall119> popey: I know, that's from like 2014-10
<popey> which channel?
<jcastro> I was running it all cycle
<jcastro> and then one day it stopped updating
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, probably old devel channel, you should switch to RTM
<popey> bet you're on trusty
<jcastro> oh, it still shows up as utopic dev
<jcastro> mhall119, how do I do that?
<jcastro> I just want to run whatever the best one is
<mhall119> ubuntu-device-flash -something something
<mhall119> popey knows
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed
<jcastro> from the device itself?
<popey> no
<popey> via usb
<mhall119> no no, don't put him on proposed
<popey> 20:11:27 < jcastro> I just want to run whatever the best one is
<popey> proposed == best
<popey> :þ
<mhall119> no it's not
<popey> lies
<mhall119> proposed == newest
<jcastro> well, if it can't find it on usb
<popey> newest == best
<jcastro> then I can't flash it
<jcastro> anyway to do it from the device itself?
<mhall119> yeah, you need to sort your USB connection first
<popey> yeah, you can do it from the device
<popey> in the terminal
<popey> but I'd flip dev mode off/on first
<mhall119> what a concept, eg?
<popey> might be broken adb on your pc
<jcastro> flipping does nothing
<popey> kill adbd
<popey> on pc
<popey> then unplug/replug, run adb devices
<mhall119> if it's not making an MTP connection, it's probably a physical problem, not adb
<popey> also, usb cable
<jcastro> if it's physical it's the phone, I've tested everything else
<popey> it's not a "charging only" cable is it?
<jcastro> no
<mhall119> jcastro: have you tried juju deploy fix-my-phone?
<popey> I have one of them, burned it
<popey> so yeah, kill adbd first
<popey> killall adb
<popey> adb devices
<jcastro> did that already, still blank
<jcastro> is it easy to upgrade from the device?
<popey> yeah, if you can type well
<popey> system-image-cli -c ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 -b 0
<popey> do that in terminal
<jcastro> !!!
<jcastro> dude, I had a zombie adb process
<popey> there we go
<jcastro> so I had to -9
<jcastro> not just normal kill
<popey> happens
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> now to rewipe it with the latest bling?
<jcastro> I have to show it off at a talk tonight
<popey> you dont have to wipe
<jcastro> so nothing too crazy
<popey> adb shell
<popey> system-image-cli -c ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 -b 0
<popey> leave it alone...
<jcastro> ack
<popey> oh, might need sudo ☻
<popey> you get more feedback if you use ubuntu-device-flash on your laptop though
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<jcastro> well too late, heh
<popey> nvm
<jcastro> how long should I give it, 15min or so?
<popey> it'll take a while
<popey> adb shell in and you'll see ubuntu-download process
<popey> meaning "yay"
<jcastro> popey, is it a good idea to cancel it and do it from the laptop?
<jcastro> it's atomic right? :)
<popey> ya
<popey> its fine
<popey> you can always restart it if it hasn't rebooted into the update
<jcastro> so was I on some old crufty devel release from like months ago?
<jcastro> popey, do I answer yes or no for disabling recovery flash?
<jcastro> popey, mhall119: holy crap, this is waaaaay better than what I was running before!
<popey> hah
<czajkowski> gah stupid web client messed up my reply
<mhall119> jcastro: welcome to the future :)
<jcastro> yeah then I ran into popey's RMS app
<popey> :D
<mhall119> what happened to the jono one? we need that back
<jcastro> popey, your youtube app is <3
<popey> heh
<popey> put some music on your device
<popey> if you haven't already
<popey> make sure you have artwork too.
<jcastro> no one's done spotify yet?
<popey> yes, someone has
<popey> but there's a platform issue with playing audio in the background
<jcastro> oh
<popey> the problem is because spotify has a binary blob for doing the streaming
<jcastro> nod
<ahayzen> popey, are they waiting for background playlists as well? or does the music get cut as soon as it minimises ?
<popey> also, put a couple of trailers on your phone
<jcastro> does the normal music app have that problem?
<popey> ahayzen: no, its because of the blob
<popey> no, jcastro
<ahayzen> popey, ah
<popey> jcastro: ahayzen is one of the music app devs :D
<ahayzen> o/
<popey> Community \m/
<jcastro> rawk!
<jcastro> ok I just need to find local music
<jcastro> I'll dig into one of my backups
<jcastro> I don't think I've kept local music around for years, heh
<popey> yeah, a backup, right ☻
<popey> internet backups
<jcastro> no seriously, I no longer do local music
<popey> me too
<popey> I'm all over spotify
<jcastro> oh cool, I can just drag and drop into this folder here
<jcastro> bling bling
<popey> interestingly two of the spotify developers hang out in the ubuntu touch channel ㋛
<jcastro> man, music works awesome
<jcastro> just copied stuff over, done
<jcastro> hey so, if I put pink floyd in music, shouldn't searching for "floyd" in the main scope show results?
<jcastro> oh I see, drag over one for the music scope
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, there is no "Home" scope in Unity 8 anymore
<jcastro> ok, booted with my sim in it
<jcastro> I am committed now!
<mhall119> jcastro: want to see something slick though?
<jcastro> show me </morpheus>
<jcastro> man, the notifications are so slick now
<mhall119> jcastro: from anywhere in the dash, swipe up from the bottom edge to enter the dash manager
<mhall119> then use the search icon in the top-right corner and search for "Pink Floyd"
<belkinsa> OMG.  Thank you, mhall119!
<mhall119> belkinsa: not at all, it's well deserved
<jcastro> ooh
<belkinsa> You made my day.
<mhall119> :)
<jcastro> ok so is there no contacts scope?
<jcastro> let's say I want to call jill
<mhall119> belkinsa: I do want to get involved with Ubuntu Leadership team, but I've got to finish porting developer.ubuntu.com to Django :(
<jcastro> this looks it up on like wikipedia, etc.
<jcastro> not my phone
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, no contacts/people scope
<mhall119> that was dropped a *long* time ago
<jcastro> ok so how do you call/text someone?
<belkinsa> mhall119, I think it will take time for the Leadership Team to get off the ground.  But I think with the help of the CC and the mentoring program, it may be seeon.
<belkinsa> soon*
<jcastro> drill down in the messaging or phone app?
<mhall119> jcastro: use the dialer or messaging app
<mhall119> jcastro: or look the person up in the address book app, and then choose to call or text them
<mhall119> I wonder if we'll see the people scope agian, now that the API is improved and C++ scopes are fast
<jcastro> yeah I tend to use the person as the top org unit
<jcastro> and then choose msg or call
<mhall119> jcastro: use the addressbook app then
<jcastro> the google sync thing is pretty sweet
<mhall119> yeah, that was a huge pain to get working, but now that it does it's awesome
<mhall119> alarms too
<jcastro> mhall119, one more thing
<jcastro> the home circle activity thing still says no sources
<jcastro> do I need to set it up?
<mhall119> the what now?
<ahayzen> mhall119, the infographic on the 'welcome screen'
<popey> that may be a bug
<popey> i filed one for it
<popey> jcastro: no, you don't it should have music, texts, calls, etc, if no, it's a bug
<popey> bug 1359022
<ubot2> bug 1359022 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "Welcome screen on image #200 always states that there are no data sources available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359022
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-21
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> popey: what do Mate do with testing? where is it on the interwebs I guess :)
<popey> not sure what upstream mate do
<elfy> I meant Ubuntu Mate
<popey> oh, we don't have a formal test plan
<popey> thats something we need to do for 15.04
<elfy> so people just grab latest and report bugs if they find them?
<popey> bascially yes
<elfy> k - thanks :)
<jcastro> popey, mhall119: the phone demo went awesome, thanks for the help
<popey> yay
<popey> you didn't get my MMS?
<jcastro> no I ended up having to take my SIM out before I checked again
<jcastro> for another call, and that phone has voice quality issues.
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day and have a great weekend!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey
<aveemashfaq> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkeufDGHEd8. Project Ubuntu Newbie
<aveemashfaq> please give me feedback
<pleia2> cprofitt: your blog post has a typo in the title, care to fix? (misspelled "Community"!), we noticed when adding to UWN
<belkinsa> pleia2, thanks for your kind words in your comment.  It always a pleasure it work with you, also.
<jose> hey cprofitt, mind a quick PM?
<pleia2> belkinsa :)
<popey> aveemashfaq: I like the concept of it, to explain the very basics, but I think perhaps we could have done with that 8 years ago.
<popey> aveemashfaq: these days perhaps we need something a bit more pro
<popey> ---professional and stylish
<popey> I don't know, some people like that style of video, and appreciate the simplicity.
<popey> Especially as a community effort.
<popey> brb
<aveemashfaq> popey : I am about to get the mockup of community website in a few hours. Then you will understand the significance of it
<aveemashfaq> popey : BTW, i did not do pro for two reasons. Firstly, this is not a product marketing, so i thought that i should be doing something more casual and secondly, i cannot do graphics, i will have to learn it and then implement it. dholbach assigned me a task and this is the shortest way i could think of to complete it
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-16
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Morning!
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> just the man!
<popey> dholbach, i need to pick your brains about build recipes in launchpad - you're an expert in that right? :)
<dholbach> I wouldn't consider myself an expert, but I'm happy to look at it with you. :)
<popey> hehe :)
<popey> I'll check with Francis later, but I think the jenkins bot has been shutdown, which used to build the core apps in the ppa.
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<popey> some are building, some aren't
<popey> need to figure out if there's recipes in lp, or it's all jenkins and make sure they all work.
<dholbach> popey, maybe we can start with one example which doesn't build?
<popey> it's not so much ones that don't build, but ones that don't build for wily
<popey> basically none of them build for wily, so I need to figure out what builds them, and poke it
<dholbach> popey, have an example?
<popey> wasn't sure if it was a recipe or jenkins
<popey> music-app
<dholbach> ok
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily?field.series_filter=wily
<popey> none other than dekko (thanks DanChapman :)
<popey> aha https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+recipes
<popey> dholbach, i think I get it now. Thanks for being my rubber duck :)
<dholbach> so for music app I only see recipe builds which go to dpm's ppa (which doesn't seem to work)
<dholbach> and vthompson's
<popey> yeah
<popey> wrong branch I think
<dholbach> but they don't go to the core apps ppa
<popey> is there a view of all of them?
<dholbach> it's not https://code.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk?
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+recipe/music-app-daily should go to the ppa
<dpm> we stopped the daily builds, as jenkins was taking care of them
<popey> ah, excellent, thanks dpm
<popey> I think I need to speak to francis & balloons_ then, because if old-jenkins is now down, and new-jenkins can/might build then I don't need these
<popey> if they can't/wont build then I do need these
<dpm> but not all of them worked, and at some point I got them building on my PPA (I didn't want to conflict with the Jenkins builds )
<popey> I'll speak to balloons_ when he's up to figure out a plan. thanks chaps :)
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> also, now that LP can build snaps, perhaps it might be worth looking at building snaps instead of .debs for the core apps. Well, or both, given the fact that the .debs are already set up to build from the branches
<popey> heh, we (myself and dholbach) regularly catch up about snaps
<popey> once snaps can do what we need, we will :)
<davidcalle> Morning
<popey> hey davidcalle
<popey> *hugs*
<davidcalle> Hey alan, thanks
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle as well
<davidcalle> Thanks dholbach
<czajkowski> aloha
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> davidcalle, are we doing another deployment? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, hopefully, yes :)
<popey> dpm, did you send out the community team update? I don't see it anywhere.
<dpm> popey, I did not, thanks for the heads up. I shall send it in the next couple of hours
<popey> super
<jcastro> we should truly make fun of bacon for only now advocating atom
<jcastro> I was like "dude atom is awesome" for like, ever, and he was like, whatever fanboy
<jcastro> now he's like "omg atom amazing github lol lol."
<jcastro> I shall dispense justice
<mhall119> jcastro: agreed
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: what are we going to do about the django/cms update?
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/show-gadgetsnap-images/+merge/277089 is another MP for which I'll have to update the upgrade branch because of added migrations :-)
<mhall119> dholbach: sorry I didn't have the time to try it last week, and with FOSSETCON coming this week I'm not sure I'll have time now
<mhall119> a review of the diff looked fine to me, so if you and davidcalle can test the upgrade in staging to verify that nothing breaks, it has my +1
<dholbach> mhall119, ok, we could theoretically try to land it there and then do a concerted effort to try to break staging together
<dholbach> mhall119, is it easy for us to update staging's data to be close to prod?
<mhall119> dholbach: no, you'd have to file an RT to have the prod data copied into the staging db
<mhall119> we can't do it ourselves
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you think we can get the gadget list change on prod and the the django/cms upgrade on staging this week? O:-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm testing the gadget list on staging right now
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dpm> morning mhall119, call?
<mhall119> dpm: on my way
<dpm> cool
<davidcalle> dholbach, still deploying on staging..... zzz.
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> I updated the upgrade branch
<dholbach> (with the migrations)
<popey> jose, when is a good time/day for you to discuss Google CodeIn?
<popey> (on a hangout with balloons ?)
<popey> (and me)
<jose> popey: eh, I'm travelling this week... but I can try and do something early morning tomorrow
<popey> what's "early" for you? UTC wise?
<jose> is balloons available tomorrow at 13 UTC?
<jose> hehe, I was just typing
<popey> :)
<balloons> ohh, early
<jose> otherwise I can try from 14 to 14:30ish
<popey> I'm easy for those.
<popey> I can fit in around you chaps
<balloons> 1300 is usually a little hectic in the house for me now; normally it wouldn't matter
<jose> balloons: 14?
 * popey creates it before anyone gets a chance to say "no"
<jose> lol
<popey> invited both
<jose> popey: can you invite joseeantonior@gmail.com please? @ubuntu is an alias and makes google go crazy
<balloons> lol
<popey> sure thing!
<jose> thanks :D
<popey> done
<popey> :)
<popey> \o/
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
<popey> o/
<davidcalle> mhall119, the issue I was having with staging seems to have disappeared with a new deployment \o/
<davidcalle> Alright, see you tomorrow or in the european late hours... o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-17
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> yo
<dholbach> hey popey, hey davidcalle
 * dholbach is off to the post office to send in his mx4 for repairs :-/
<davidcalle> dholbach, what happened
<davidcalle> ?
<dholbach> one day the screen started flickering, now it doesn't turn on
<dholbach> it still vibrates when starting and everything, but it the screen stays black
<dholbach> all right.. back in a bit
<dholbach> relocating to the office, bbiab
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> davidcalle, how are the deployments looking? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, requested one yesterday evening, waiting for an update
<dholbach> davidcalle, that's gadget-snaps-for-prod or upgrade-for-staging? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, gadget-snaps-for-prod (which looks great on staging btw :)
<dholbach> <3 <3 <3
<davidcalle> dholbach, one bug is : if the old plugin is used on a page, when the update is applied, the page is dead and crashes when you try to edit/display it.
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, I've removed the plugin from the gadget prod page, and just copy-pasted the html that was generated by the plugin
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> :-(
<dholbach> I wonder why that is
<dholbach> do we have a backtrace or something?
<davidcalle> dholbach, nope, but I'm guessing it's just a matter of plugin removal from the db not being handled gracefully by django
<dholbach> hey ... maybe that's fixed with a newer django :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach, or, we never change plugin Class names :)
<dholbach> sounds like a good plan
<davidcalle> dholbach, on an unrelated note, already 7 judges confirmed for the scopes showdown :)
<dholbach> awesome :-D
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you think it's doable to get the upgrade branch up on staging for testing on thursday afternoon or is the process more involved and it will take longer?
<davidcalle> dholbach, should be fine, but do you think we could create a new Makefile command (or a script), that runs the migration process?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I guess we can
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll see what I can do
<davidcalle> dholbach, if you have a full plate already, I don't mind doing it
<dholbach> no, no - I wanted to do another round of testing anyway
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok :)
<dholbach> just to triple check that the recent migrations changes didn't break anything else
<balloons> Morning
<popey> heya
 * popey pokes balloons and jose 
<popey> also, dpm mhall119 dholbach - who's doing Q&A this week (me and dholbach did last week :D)
<jose> popey: pc is turning on
<popey> kk
 * balloons is waiting on google
<dpm> I'm happy to do it today
<dpm> balloons, davidcalle, mhall119, any of you up for it too?
<popey> balloons, jose http://pad.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn2015
<mhall119> I can be on today too
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/gadget-snaps/
<dholbach> I'm wondering where to put the short list
<samsruti> Hey popey :D
<popey> hey samsruti !
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe at the bottom of /snappy/start(?)  with a link to the long list?
<davidcalle> dpm, I can't, it's too early for me today :/
<dholbach> davidcalle, or at the bottom of /snappy?
<samsruti> i got 2 days holidays for my next exam :P
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes, I have this code ready :) let me have a try
<davidcalle> dholbach, you are better than IS to keep me updated on the status of my RTs :p
<dholbach> ;-)
<dholbach> davidcalle, can bug 1463079 be closed?
<davidcalle> dholbach, it can, even if there are still one small stuff to debug on this front...
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> davidcalle, dholbach, it seems the margins don't look quite right on the gadgets page. The boxes extend to the edges
<davidcalle> dpm, yep, I'm on it :)
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<dpm> thanks davidcalle
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, better?
<dholbach> davidcalle, nice work!
<dpm> davidcalle, looks great now. How do you actually do the changes? I thought that the boxes themselves were defined in code?
<dholbach> davidcalle, where do you suppose we put the short list?
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471 is up to date and tested now
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, they aren't anymore, well, the size isn't. Now, these two plugins should be used in twelve-col or row divs.
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> so we don't use the plugin?
<dpm> yeah, I'm a bit confused too
<davidcalle> dholbach, not directly, but inside a text or raw html plugin. The reason is to avoid having a big padding/margins on top and bottom, since we want to integrate them nicely into text (eg. intro text like on this page), or link to "see more" that can be used with the shortlist
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> now I see it
<dholbach> thanks!
<davidcalle> I was against doing it this way at first, but, it's actually much more flexible
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, the sortlist, iirc was supposed to be at the bottom of snappy/
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> yep, sounds good
<dholbach> I'll take a look at it
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, looking good. Could you go through the rest of the points we discussed for the long list at http://pad.ubuntu.com/gadget-page-feedback?
<davidcalle> dholbach, see the top part of http://imgur.com/LZvpCW7
<dholbach> nice :)
<davidcalle> dpm, hum, forgot about this, this deployment doesn't contain everything from this list.
 * davidcalle opens bug
<dpm> ok, thanks
<dholbach> yes, a bug would be best - I can take care of some of the bits in there too
<dholbach> davidcalle, shall I take care of it?
<davidcalle> dholbach, no need, I'll have a branch ready later today
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> balloons, mhall119, so any of you is up for the Q&A today?
<balloons> mmm.. I could be persuaded I guess
<balloons> :-)
 * popey gets The Persuader.
<popey> I like that googling for The Persuader turns up swords, comic book characters, and this picture:- http://members.iinet.net.au/~peterr2/marine/persuader.jpg
<popey> Which is what I actually meant :)
 * mhall119 is up for it
<balloons> popey, lol!
<balloons> careful what you input for google image search
<balloons> ok, mhall119, dpm. I'll let you handle it. But I've updated the page and I'll schedule the hangout
<popey> remember to set the right channel on the on air page
<popey> it was set to plenary last time we used it
<balloons> channels=ubuntu-on-air :-) And thank you for reminding
<mhall119> dpm: mind if we skip our meeting in ~10min, I think we covered everything yesterday
<dpm> mhall119, sure
<jcastro> mhall119: are you using unity8 on the desktop at all?
<mhall119> jcastro: not yet, need more apps
<jcastro> hmm, mine doesn't sign in, like I get past lightdm and I see the desktop and launcher, but I can't seem to get past the lock screen
<davidcalle> dholbach, I have a small template change that fixes the look of "install on this device" links according to dpm suggestions (removal of tick + &rsaquo;), any issue with me pushing it to trunk directly?
<dholbach> no, please go ahead :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, ty :)
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> davidcalle, I pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/rework-importer/+merge/277722 - which is still WIP, but I wanted to get it up there, so we can maybe look at it together at some stage :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, <3. On this topic, any new update from django upstream?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> but I'm breaking up the importer to be more modular anyway, so it should be easier to debug too
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<barna> People leave, someone you know and / or have contact who maintains the site ubuntu-br.org ??
<barna> her for this download Ubuntu 14.10 that has been discontinued, many new users having trouble for not knowing / know the launch time and maintaining version.
<balloons> popey, jose so there is an old gsoc mailing list and freenode channel. Should we revive, ignore, bury, or ?
<jose> balloons: I'd personally prefer to keep it on -community-team
<balloons> that's the intent. I'm leaning towards deprecating it altogether.. I'm concerned about having the old channel and list around might attract people and confuse
<jose> IRC we can easily remove
<jose> ML we'd need to ping IS
<wxl> hey folks. is anyone currently maintaining responsibility for the locoportal?
<wxl> pablo and myself are both waiting on being added to the devs
<wxl> i just filed a few bugs
<mhall119> wxl: daker was the lead developer on loco portal
<wxl> mhall119: 'was' being the operative word XD
<daker> wxl: sorry about that
<wxl> daker: no problem. if you're the guy, great. if not, getting someone else would be great.
<daker> wxl: I will do
<wxl> daker: thx! perhaps giving the loco council admin access might be useful?
<mhall119> wxl: ltp ownership has changed multiple times over the years, daker is just the most recent
<mhall119> wxl: loco council should have extra privileges on LTP
<daker> The first thing we need to do is to migrate to a newer stable version
<mhall119> daker: you mean the ancient version of django LTP uses isn't cutting it anymore? :)
<mhall119> what is it, 1.3 or something?
<wxl> hehehe
 * wxl just filed a couple bugs
<mhall119> daker: FYI, IS is probably going to want it charmed and mojo-speced before doing major updates
<daker> Unfortunately yes we are still an unsupported version 1.3
<wxl> mhall119: while i got your attention, if i wanted to make a feature request to our (ubuntu's) online toolset (namely kanboard), would i run that through the cc or just email it (well, rt) directly?
<mhall119> wxl: if it's a technical thing, just go directly to RT
<wxl> mhall119: okie dokie. thx.
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> oops wrong channel
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-18
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<balloons> Morning :)
<mhall119> balloons: hey, what's a good website to point would-be testers at during my UbuCon presentation tomorrow?
<balloons> either d.u.c/start/quality or QATeam wiki
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you know how hard it is to push the upgrade branch to staging?
<davidcalle> dholbach, very easy, can you merge to trunk, then production? Then ping me, and I'll run the thing :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, sure...
<dholbach> davidcalle, I just felt bad because https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471 just had my own approval ;-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm, sorry, this wasn't meant like "do everyhting and I'll push a button afterwards"
<dholbach> no no
<dholbach> that's not how I understood it :)
<dholbach> you know how we Germans are... if we don't have the right rubberstamp, we don't do it
<dholbach> and this MP just having my own vote of approval felt a bit like faking code review - anyway... in the interest of moving on... :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, regarding the upgrade process, if we update the site to this branch, what happens until update-1470715 is ran? The site keeps working fine?
<davidcalle> The only thing I haven't tested in this branch is running it with the make command, so I'm farily confident in having this on staging :)
<dholbach> I think I'd take the site down for this brief time of upgrading - if all goes well it's 5 seconds of "bzr merge + make update-1470715"
<dholbach> if not... it takes longer :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok, I updated both branches
<davidcalle> dholbach, the thing is, what's published, is not a branch, so it can't be merged
<dholbach> ok, then replaced or whatever the mechanism of updating is
<davidcalle> dholbach, nevermind, that's silly, upgrading the instance is the same as merging
<dholbach> davidcalle, I guess the dependencies branch also needs updating
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh, indeed. I've just started the update on staging. /me watches for deps failure
<dholbach> can you run pip on there?
<davidcalle> dholbach, with a lot of pain, it would be better to update the deps branch
<dholbach> ok - it'll just take ages to push it from here
<dholbach> is it 'make update-pip-cache'?
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep, I can do it, my connection is happy today
 * dholbach aborts
 * davidcalle fetches coffee during upload
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> dholbach, first deployment crashed when running migrations (no useful traceback). Trying again.
<dholbach> was there any output at all?
<davidcalle> dholbach, "django.db.utils.ProgrammingError: relation "django_content_type" already exists"
<davidcalle> dholbach, during the make update-common step. But let me try a completely fresh one in a moment.
 * davidcalle back in a moment
<balloons> dpm, you can tag me on the governance and leadership talk if you wish. It's something I find interesting
<dpm> awesome
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow!
<balloons> http://community.ubuntu.com/google-code-in/ is now live. Not sure if it should be or needs to be linked from anywhere
<balloons> feel free to edit away
<dpm> balloons, good work in setting up the landing page. Just some quick feedback: it seems like page is missing some margins and it's breaking the header
<dpm> it might be worth putting in under a 2nd-level navigation item?
<balloons> dpm, interesting. I'll look into why it might be breaking things, I have an idea
<balloons> dpm, on the navigation bit, I'm open to putting it wherever. I'm not sure if it will be long-lived or not, so I didn't want to force it too many places
<samsruti> Hi balloons
<samsruti> I got some interesting thing
<samsruti> http://goo.gl/forms/gBwYzX3ZPO
<samsruti> check this link
<samsruti> ^popey , ^jose
<balloons> samsruti, hello
<davidcalle> balloons, hey Nick, do you mind if I do a small layout tweak on the code-in page on c.u.c?
<balloons> samsruti, did you create that?
<balloons> davidcalle, no, please, go for it
<balloons> I need to impelement David's idea for adding it to the menu as well. Feel free to tackle as much of making it look nice and work as you'd like like :-)
<davidcalle> balloons, updated the page, add what to the menu?
<balloons> davidcalle, dpm mentioned adding it to a second level menu
<balloons> suggestions welcome
<balloons> I see it's got a new linky ow
<davidcalle> balloons, I haven't touched the content, just the padding around it :) Maybe it could go under contribute, but in this case, there probably should be a row about it on the home page.
<balloons> davidcalle, unless my eyes decieve me it's part of the main header bar now
<davidcalle> balloons, and you weren't seeing it this way before?
<davidcalle> balloons, because it was like that for me before I touched anything, I'm not guilty :p
<balloons> davidcalle, I hadn't looked at the main site. I'm guessing dpm went ahead and made the tweak, lol
<davidcalle> balloons, ah right :)
<balloons> thamnks for fixing things!
<davidcalle> balloons, my pleasure :) Enoy the rest of your day, I'm going back to my family evening. By the way, how is Lorelai?
<samsruti> yeah i create that
<balloons> davidcalle, she's over 4.5 kilos today :-)
<balloons> davidcalle, enjoy your evening
<davidcalle> balloons, nice :-)
<davidcalle> Thanks!
<balloons> samsruti, it's an interesting idea to have a form, but I'm not sure we need it
<balloons> I'd be curious to pass that past the other admins, but they aren't around at the moment
<samsruti_> hmm
<balloons> I like how you matched the GCI theme though, it looks nice :-)
<samsruti_> hehe thanks :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-19
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've started a new deployment from scratch on staging, will tell you how it goes
<davidcalle> dholbach, also, I've set up a way to get a full traceback
<dholbach> davidcalle, awesome, thanks a lot
<davidcalle> dholbach, also, hi :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe just using 'migrate' will make it work? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, well, it's not the django upgrade porcess that goes worng, just the standard deployment of the tarball
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> is the dependencies branch fully updated?
<davidcalle> dholbach, it is
<dholbach> ah yes, I can see it now
<dholbach> thanks - I must have done something wrong earlier :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, which browser are you using?
<dholbach> chromium
<davidcalle> dholbach, do you see all the text on this page in bold? http://community.ubuntu.com/google-code-in/
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/+bug/1504182
<davidcalle> dholbach, Firefox renders it fine, no idea where it's coming from
<dholbach> I told the webteam, but they can't seem to reproduce it
<davidcalle> dholbach, hah
<dholbach> maybe you can click "affects me too" ;-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, done and confirmed it happens in Chrome as well :)
<dholbach> I could help Daniele from Django CMS yesterday to get past his postgres-on-mac-os issues, so I hope that he'll be able to help us out
<dholbach> now I'm working on reworking the importer and I'm making good progress
<dholbach> I added functionality to let us run commands after checking out (to convert a manpage to html for example)
<dholbach> and to make the import more flexible (ie allow importer from places outside ./docs, like ./README.md in the case of snapcraft)
<dholbach> and to allow us to hook into the importer more easily for testing purposes
<dholbach> so slow, but progress :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, nice!
<davidcalle> dholbach, it's complaining about a missing dep: python-keystoneclient, do you remember why it was removed?
<dholbach> no... I can't quite remember - I thought something said that it could be removed - let's quickly readd it - sorry
<dholbach> I initially put this branch together weeks ago - my memory doesn't go that far back anymore :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, no worries, it's a big upgrade and this trial and error is to be expected
<dholbach> davidcalle, pushed
<dholbach> shall I update the pip cache too?
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep (I can't pip from the server, it's blocked)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I updated trunk, production and am now running the pip cache update
<dholbach> somewhere I need to update a revno?
<dholbach> sorry, I'm not quite firm with the update procedure
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep, process is push to trunk -> update pip cache -> commit and push revno to trunk -> merge trunk on prod
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, done
<dholbach> ... I hope
<davidcalle> dholbach, lgtm :)
 * davidcalle restarts everything from scratch
 * dholbach puts on everybody's seatbelts and crosses fingers
<davidcalle> dholbach, can you remind me what the command is to create migrations?
<dholbach> manage.py makemigrations <app> <migration_name>
<dholbach> you don't need to use 0002 - django does that itself
<dholbach> I think it comes with a --dry-run command too if you want to experiment
<dholbach> be sure to bzr add the migration afterwards :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, ty :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, so... everything works, in terms of standard deployment migrations. But there is an issue while connecting to swift.
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm still going to try the upgrade, but I wouldn't hold my breath for it to work with the swift issue (which I'm going to look into after this)
<dholbach> I have no idea about swift :-(
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/22304681/python-pip-broken-after-update?
<dholbach> maybe just a missing "http://" somewhere?
<davidcalle> dholbach, http://i.imgur.com/Kx0iMOU.png
<dholbach> wowowowowow
<dholbach> champagne
<dholbach> my work is done
<davidcalle> :D
<dholbach> see you by the pool!
<davidcalle> dholbach, I can publish pages, but that's probably the swift issue. Thing is: it deploys :D
<dholbach> it could be that mhall119 is going to be a bit busy later on
<davidcalle> dholbach, it required a few changes to the makefile, I've removed pip and every --fake commands, and replaced "./env/bin/python" with "@python"
<dholbach> maybe he can quickly help us out with the swift bits
<dholbach> davidcalle, no worries
<dholbach> thanks a lot for that
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'll push these in a moment. My pleasure :D
<davidcalle> dholbach, on https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/?edit , do you see my draft (the screenshot above)?
<dholbach> yes
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you know if the db is fully migrated?
<davidcalle> dholbach, no specific errors on this front, just the warnings you can see in the pastebin I sent you
<dholbach> davidcalle, the last option is probably to downgrade the swiftstorage and swiftclient bits in the requirements.txt
<davidcalle> dholbach, trying it
<dholbach> davidcalle, I guess the API changed somewhat
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's a possibility
<dholbach> I didn't find anything concrete by searching the net yet
<davidcalle> Me neither, I'm trying to downgrade locally keystoneclient and swiftclient
<davidcalle> No apparent errors /me upgrades pip cache, etc.
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<davidcalle> dholbach, something to note: I've just noticed that the dependencies branch keeps all previous versions, which means you don't have to upgrade the revno when you downgrade stuff, since the branch already contains what you need.
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> I'm happy to weed out a few bits
<davidcalle> dholbach, please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/upgrade-django-on-all-envs/+merge/277965
<dholbach> always 2 steps ahead
<dholbach> ah no, that's the one for the swift downgrade
<davidcalle> dholbach, does the make command looks ok to you
<davidcalle> I know that @python works, and that's this command that worked on staging, but since you know more about the upgrade process...
<dholbach> just migrate would be fine
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> apart from that good work
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok, pushing and deploying...
 * davidcalle presses button, runs
<davidcalle> (away)
<dholbach> :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, on an unrelated note, when you add classes to admin.py, what's needed to have them appear in the admin panel?
<davidcalle> dholbach, nvm :)
<dholbach> ok good :)
<dholbach> I had an issue recently too where something didn't show up in the admin as well
<dholbach> after trying everything I fixed it by recreating the database O:-)
<dpm> dholbach, how did the conversation with django-cms upstream go?
<balloons> Morning
<dholbach> davidcalle, do we need to set up this test db from scratch again?
<dholbach> davidcalle, or do we need to fake any of the migrations?
<dholbach> in which state was the db when you started this round?
<dholbach> dpm, I helped him set up postgres on his mac-os, he can run the thing now and is looking at it
<dpm> ah cool
<dholbach> dpm, last time we talked was this morning at 10
<dholbach> davidcalle, is this db re-used from the last try? if yes, you can fake all migrations
<davidcalle> dholbach, this is a db I've flushed, and again, this is the initial syncdb command here, I haven't been able to try the upgrade
<dholbach> syncdb does all the migrations
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh, then when I requested you to add a specific make command to run the upgrade, it was silly
<dholbach> let's remove it with one of the next commits then :)
<balloons> popey, so let's sync on GCI. How was the soccer match?
<popey> balloons, hey, Sams team won, despite it pissing down with rain :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> balloons, spoke to will, he has some tasks for desktop team, didrocks is coming back to me today with his thoughts
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm skipping the doc meeting, I'm going to focus on fixing staging
<dholbach> davidcalle, yep, that makes perfect sense
<dholbach> let me know if I can help with anything
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks :) (especially since the doc meeting was supposed to to be about trying to break staging with a rough QA -> Our work is done here :D )
<balloons> popey, ack. And will there be mentors for these tasks?
<dholbach> yeah, I didn't feel like I hadn't contributed doc-wise ;-)
<dholbach> popey, nice! :)
<popey> balloons, I asked didrocks to be one, yes.
<popey> willcooke, ^
<popey> willcooke, Not sure if we specifically talked about mentors, mostly tasks.
<popey> willcooke, _if_ didrocks has time and can contribute perhaps he could mentor on behalf of desktop tasks?
<willcooke> popey, is the the Google Code thing?
<popey> yup yup
<willcooke> sure, I have a meeting with him shortly, so I will ask
<willcooke> popey, did you see my ping yesterday about some tasks we might have
<popey> i did, but was afk at the time and you were offline when I got back
<popey> so that's great news :D
<willcooke> If we can find someone with Gtk themeing knowledge, or someone who is keen
<willcooke> to learn
<balloons> popey, so I'm working to add all the sample tasks to the site, so we have something. It does require we add a mentor for each one though
<willcooke> then we have a load of niggly little fixes that I haven't really got time to fix
<popey> Oh, each task has to explicitly have a mentor?
<balloons> popey, yes. I just doublechecked
<popey> willcooke, the niggle little things, which could take a few hours, would be ideal candidates
<balloons> yes, something like 4-5 hours work
<willcooke> I have two right now, I can find more
<popey> More would be awesome.
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/762349
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/721786
<willcooke> I bet John Lea has a few design tweaks too.  I'll have a look through LP
<popey> If you have bugs which are already marked as bitesize or papercut, might be worth checking if they're still valid, and nominating those too
<popey> as if they're tagged as such, someone already did the first step
<popey> willcooke, to give you an idea, we need 75 total (minimum) to kick start this thing
<popey> That's spread across all the categories.
<willcooke> I'll do what I can
<popey> So not 75 on desktop (although I'm sure you could probably find that many) ;)
<dpm> morning balloons - could you have a look at the header on http://community.ubuntu.com? I think it'd be best to put Google Code In under Contribute, so that it the header does not overflow
<balloons> dpm, hey. It wasn't you who put it in the main header?
<dpm> balloons, no, you pinged us yesterday about the new google code in page
<balloons> dpm, right, and I didn't add it to the main header. Nor did davidcalle. Weird
<balloons> I thought it was you who did it, so I left it alone. Anyways, yes, I agree
<dpm> balloons, I think everything on the first level goes on the header, that's why I suggested putting it under Contribute
<balloons> ohh.. lol, it all makes sense now
<popey> :)
<balloons> dpm, the only issue with that is it changes the permalink
<balloons> and I've already spammed that link out :-(
<dpm> balloons, can't we set up a redirect?
<balloons> presumably so, I'm looking at doing that now
<balloons> davidcalle, mhall119, do you know how to add a redirect for a page you want to move inside of wordpress? This seems so obvious and basic, yet I don't see a way to do it
<balloons> all I can find is the possibility to use a plugin to do it
<dholbach> balloons, redreict from where to where?
<dholbach> redirect, sorry
<balloons> dholbach, I moved the page so the parent wasn't the main site. So it went from https://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/google-code-in/ to https://community.ubuntu.com/google-code-in/
<dholbach> no idea how to do that in WP
<balloons> you would think the platform would sanely redirect any old links to the new page, but it doesn't
<balloons> which is mind-boggling honestly. If I tweak my site layout using wordpress, I destroy my links
<davidcalle> balloons, without plugins, I don't knw
 * balloons suddenly finds himself liking django more
<davidcalle> balloons, hmm, I have an idea, let me try something crazy :)
<balloons> davidcalle, :-)
<popey> Stand back, he's going in!
<balloons> and also, did I manage to break the css again?
<dholbach> balloons, you broke the CSS! :)
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/+bug/1504182?
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> If only I knew how I managed to do such a thing
<dholbach> davidcalle, can I help in any way?
<balloons> honestly, I guess thr redirect isn't a big deal if we don't have magic. I updated the wiki so it will point to the proper spot
<davidcalle> balloons, oh, theme files are read only... My idea was to add a check for the current url in the wp header and if it was matching the page, redirect the user to the new one
<balloons> interesting. I appreciate the effort
<davidcalle> dholbach, not really, it's basically learning about migrations and waiting for deployments to happen
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you find out about   migrate --list   already?
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes, using it
<dholbach> if there's anything I can do to test or anything, let me know
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~ya-bo-ng/ubuntu-community-website/responsive/+merge/278018 seems to fix the issue :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, indeed :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, not sure if you want to follow up on the MP=?
<davidcalle> +1-ed
<dholbach> awesome :-)
<dholbach> I love how these problems solve themselves :)
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - have a good one and see you tomorrow!
<willcooke> balloons, did you know the Code In post on reddit 404s?
<balloons> willcooke, bah.. that's right
<balloons> we had to move it and wp doesn't redirect
<balloons> hmm
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> create a page with a meta-refresh header?
<willcooke> or just delete the reddit post and start a new one?
<balloons> willcooke, I think a mod should be able to fix; perhaps not
<balloons> I posted a comment giving the proper page. Thanks for pointing it out. I should have put it in the proper location to start with, but we struggled trying to get a redirect going this morning
<balloons> that kind of thing should be built-in to a CMS system.. seems crazy to me
<jcastro> marcoceppi: my calendar says we have membership board stuff today?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: your calendar is wrong
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-20
<dholbach> hola ara, salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<ara> hey!
<davidcalle> popey, hey, is there a limit to the number of screenshots one can upload for one app on myapps?
<popey> davidcalle, don't think so
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119|fossetc, popey: do you think you can add UCADay posts you find to http://pad.ubuntu.com/mgAeFJwgAa? it's for Amrisha
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok
<dpm> thanks for organizing this dholbach
<dholbach> no worries
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, about staging, all the tests yesterday have left the db in a broken state (in-between migrations). I've reseted it completely, and I'm doing a deployment of r145 (django 1.6), which will be followed by r150 on top, to see where we are. After that, I'll get a dump of prod and repeat the process with prod data.
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm crossing all my fingers
<davidcalle> dholbach, same, toes as well. In-between deploys, I'm preparing the django showdown app http://i.imgur.com/2mpOU03.png you'll have to review soon-ish
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, swift issue is preventing staging deployments... /me goes to #webops
<dholbach> davidcalle, is that with the downgraded swift* packages?
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, it wasn't an issue with the version apparently, r145 is failing as well
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> I was assuming it was my fault :)
<davidcalle> Nope :)
<balloons> Happy Friday everyone
<balloons> And of course, it's a special day being uca day
<jcastro> dholbach: ahmed shams! there's a name I haven't heard in a while!
<dholbach> :-)
<jcastro> I have a handful of UCA posts
<jcastro> I will do them over the next few hours
<dholbach> very nice!
 * davidcalle brb
<dholbach> all right... I need to pack and run now - so see you back on Monday! Have a great UCADay and weekend! :)
<dpm> hey marcoceppi, how is the ubucon charm coming along?
<marcoceppi> dpm: good, I think I have configuration files figured out, which was my major blocker. I've got meetings most of my morning but I carved a bit of time out in the afternoon to wrap it up
<dpm> argh, brb, phone call
<dpm> marcoceppi, cool, thanks. Do you still think it's doable for today? Are you foreseeing any blockers?
<popey> balloons, added dan as a mentor, he also has a chunk of tasks to add :D
<balloons> popey, :-) Are other core app devs going to do similar things or ?
<popey> I'll be adding some
<popey> Am asking core app devs in meetings
<balloons> ok, as you can see I've added a couple mentors
<balloons> I'm curious if you've asked any flavors yet? I'm assuming José is still quite busy
<jcastro> is there a way we can ask the full circle people to update their feed or something so their planet posts are about actual ubuntu?
<pleia2> jcastro: you could email ronnie
<pleia2> he's the contact for that feed
<jcastro> do you have something more googleable than just ronnie? :)
<jcastro> tucker, found it
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-21
<dholbach> good morning
<Mister_Q> morning
<svij> hey Birthdayboy Mister_Q :)
<Mister_Q> haha hey svij :D
<dholbach> happy birthday Mister_Q!
<Mister_Q> thank you dholbach :) I can't believe that Ilonka, Max and Io got you all signed the card behind my back :D https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MariusQuabeck/posts/htdDskf4fT1
<dholbach> :-D
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> hey hey
<Mister_Q> o/
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-22
<dholbach> hey hey
<danialbehzadi> dholbach: Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey danialbehzadi
<Mister_Q> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> mhall119, ubuntuonair updated and announce on social media
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<mhall119> dholbach: can you change the IRC channel? It's still #ubuntu-uos-plenary
<mhall119> on ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> sure
<Mister_Q> dholbach is ubuntuonair supposed to look like this? http://misterq.me/nextcloud/index.php/s/Z24oMVgD1SYqs7G
<dholbach> what?!
<dholbach> no idea
<dholbach> I've never seen this
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ do you know what this is about?
<dholbach> I can confirm the issue
<mhall119> dholbach: looks like something broke the template
<mhall119> that's the code to feed google analytics, it should be executed not displayed
<Mister_Q> mhall119 dholbach should I fill a bug somewhere?
<dholbach> good question
<dholbach> jose, ^ do we have a bug place for ubuntuonair?
<dholbach> I need to run - have a good one everyone! :-)
<Mister_Q> dholbach o/
<jose> dholbach: I'll check and fix right now
<dholbach> awesome, thank you!
<jose> someone must've removed a line break or something
<dholbach> see you around!
<jose> np!@
<jose> o/
<jose> Mister_Q: can you check again, please?
<Mister_Q> jose the footer looks a bit big now but the displayed code is gone
<Mister_Q> jose http://misterq.me/nextcloud/index.php/s/fJGU7WVhcm04Cw5
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-23
<dholbach> hey, good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<czajkowski> Good morning
<popey> yo
<popey> pleia2: what's the best place (for you) for me to buy your openstack book. I've got a machine here I want to play with it on.
<czajkowski> popey: I have a connector belonging to you here
<popey> yay
<popey> thanks
<popey> I'll grab it next time we co-work or whatever
<czajkowski> sounds good
<czajkowski> popey: what days suit you again for that?
<popey> you travelling again now?
<popey> I have some time off coming up so won't be working all the time
<czajkowski> popey: was thinking next week one last time before 2017
<czajkowski> off to ireland next thursday till saturday then 4 days in london
<popey> czajkowski: maybe wednesday? will check with wifey
<popey> for once I can actually drive over as I now have a car :)
<czajkowski> popey: coolio Wednesday would well in fact
<pleia2> popey: yay! http://www.informit.com/store/common-openstack-deployments-real-world-examples-for-9780134086231 (and I have a discount code for like 30% off), not sure about uk shipping though
<pleia2> popey: but nbd if you just grab it on amazon
<popey> pleia2: okay, thanks :)
<wxl> so ahoneybun you have information for this or is it a rumour at this point?
<tsimonq2> I asked and didn't hear back :P
<wxl> so it's a rumour
<wxl> where did you even find this info?
<wxl> there certainly are no vacancies listed with anything near that title
<tsimonq2> I just thought of it myself
<wxl> uh
<wxl> oh
<wxl> great
<tsimonq2> Don't get your hopes up :P
<wxl> well
<wxl> that's nice
<tsimonq2> Although it would be great to get an opinion
<wxl> yeah have fun with that :)
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-24
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> morning
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - see you all on Monday again! :-)
<popey> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-25
<CoderEurope> Hiya just checking who is doing "Ubuntu Testing Day" on the Ubuntu-on-air stream & chatroom ?
<CoderEurope> It starts in 10 mins : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpi3DgON-pI
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-11-24
<balloons> popey, I hope you've seen Matthew's tasks for code in?
<popey> I have!
<popey> Thanks for the nudge :)
<balloons> popey, no problem. I gave him some suggestions for a few more, but wanted to make sure you had seen them
